# October 2015 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies TESTING between 1st and 31st October 2015 ,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/Tamoxifen or are trying naturally*​ [csv=] Name, TX , OTD , Outcome
Lisa140 , ICSI , 1st Oct , 
LisaFerny , FET , 2nd Oct , 
India_2222 , IVF , 2nd Oct , 
AquaMarina , DEIVF , 3rd Oct , 
Joanne 140 , IVF , 4th Oct , 
Nicevo , FET , 5th Oct , 
Itwillhappen2015 , IVF , 7th Oct , 
Southwest , IVF , 8th Oct , 
Bluestone , DIUI , 8th Oct , 
GraceD , IVF , 12th Oct , 
Dinapantz , FET , 12th Oct , 
Discodiva77 , ICSI , 14th Oct , 
Duckylady , ICSI , 18th Oct , 
Dolphins , FET , 29th Oct , 

[/csv]

  

If you want to be added just let me know.

Sharry xx​


----------



## AquaMarina (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi Sharry

Could you add me please? AquaMarina DEIVF ET 20/09 OTD 03/10.
Thanks xxx


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi Harry please could you add me 😊
I failed iui


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

Sharry not harry!!


----------



## JennaMH (Sep 22, 2015)

Please could I join the group?

ET 19/9
OTD 2/10


----------



## Wallace86 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi, I'm now on day 5 of the 2ww, first cycle. I thought I would be excited and really positive but I've felt the complete opposite! At the time of transfer I was in agony (still am) with an ongoing back issue which is aggravated by sitting and lying down. Needless to say the first 24-72hrs were full of anxiety, stress and 30/500 dose co-codamol. This has caused me to panic in the middle of the night and generally be in a negative mood. I'm pushing my husband away as I'm scared on letting him down and having a negative result. I knew this 2ww was going to be tough but no where near as bad as this. Has anyone else had a similar experience? Thanks for listening x


----------



## India_2222 (Aug 12, 2013)

Can I join too please?

ET - 19/9
OTD - 3/10

4 sleeps down, 10 to go!

Thank you


----------



## joanne140 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi I had a 4 day transfer on Tuesday has anyone else had 1? All I'm seeing is 3 or 5 days. 😔😔


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi ladies! 

Hope you don't mind me joining.

This is my fourth cycle and third time in a 2ww.. This time round it has been a fet with a transfer of two blasts yesterday, what a day it was! I only had four embryos frozen which were all blasts. I received a call at 12tpm yesterday  to inform me that the first two embryos did not survive,after a lot of tears and thinking it was all over I then got a call at 3pm to inform me I definitely will have one transfered. When I arrived at the clinic I was then greeted by very happy nurse's and an embroyoligist excited to tell me that the last two were doing great and ready to be transfered. I couldn't believe it! This is our last funded cycle so praying that it works with our last two miracle embies.  I was so relaxed until yesterday I now feel like I need a few weeks off! But as if that would happen in my job! I am now sat eating my lunch of soup, Brazil nuts and pineapple chunks!! 

Any advice or tips an of you may have during the 2ww please share them!!

My otd date is 2nd of October, I really hope this thread is full of boots of bfps. . Baby dust to you all xxxxx


----------



## India_2222 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi Joanne

I had a day 4 transfer of a hatching blastocyst on Saturday as the clinic is no longer open on a Sunday. I asked them what the difference is on success rates between a day 4 and a day 5 transfer and they said it was negligible. Embryo quality was more important.

K


----------



## LisaFerny (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi Ladies

Can I join please, I'm testing on 02/10  

I've just returned from the worst few days in Athens ever!
Been having treatment at Serum (who are amazing BTW!), The good news was that both embies defrosted OK & my womb lining was good but Penny said that my Adenomyosis is back & is quite severe (this is after down-regulating for the last three months!) & then I went & got food poisoning a few hours after transfer   spent most of the evening throwing up with stomach cramps!

I'm trying to stay positive but when the odds are against you to begin with it doesn't make it any easier does it?

Anyhow, just thought I'd drop in for a bit of moral support, best of luck to all of you 

X


----------



## Pinklisa30 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi hope you don't mind me jumping on as I am a little ahead as only got 4 days to go before I test.
However as this is my 8th & finally go im hoping I can help a little from my experiences.

Wallace your feelings are completely normal during the 2ww and its so hard for anyone to understand even for our partners. I also acted the complete opposite to what I thought I would be.

Lisa you must stay positive as food poisoning won't harm your embie it just makes you not feel well. I got food poisoning when I was carrying my son in the early days and he wasn't affected at all. 

Ive had 8 rounds off ivf & icsi over the past 6/7 yrs. I got a positive on my 3rd (frozen) go but ended in mc, my son was our 4th (fresh) round which was 5yrs ago. I have done another 4 cycles in the last year (1 fresh/3 frozen). Ive not tested yet as those pee sticks are evil but I am 99% certain I feel pregnant! All I can say is all my negatives I had all preg symptoms straight away for a week or so but on my positive cycles I had no symptoms at all for the first 5 days.

Baby dust to all   xxxx


----------



## toriqueen (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi All,
Hope you don't mind me joining. This is my first ivf cycle, i had a 5 day blastocyst transfered on Tuesday, so finishing day 3 tonight.
This morning my breasts have started to become swollen and tender, and my cervical mucus is a very very light brown.
Not sure if these are good/bad signs or just indifferent?
Has anyone else had any symptoms?


----------



## Pinklisa30 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi Toriqueen the brown sounds promising as u could have an early implant! Not sure about the boobs tho as Ive had sore boobs on all rounds so will be drug related.

Fingers crossed for you hun xxxxx


----------



## LisaFerny (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi *Pinklisa* (cool name! &#128077;&#127995

Thanks for the reply, I feel much better now  
The 2ww is just the best/worst isn't it? I love treating myself like I'm preggo but hate over-analysing every twinge & cramp, it just drives you up the wall doesn't it?!

I'm also abstaining from the pee-sticks this time as it cost me fortune & nearly sent me insane last time! 

I really hope your positive feeling is right x

Hi *Toriqueen*, when I had my BFP I had cramping & light bleeding on about day 4 & 8 after my 5day blast, I know everyone's different but it could be implantation bleeding 

Sending you both hugs & good vibes X


----------



## toriqueen (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks Lisaferny and Pinklisa,
Its so hard not to over analyze everything isn't it. Everything is a waiting game, waiting for IVF, waiting for ET, 2ww and on it goes!

Where did you guys have your treatment? I am at Homerton in Hackney and an NHS funded cycle


----------



## LisaFerny (Apr 5, 2013)

I did a few cycles at Manchester Care but i'm using Donor eggs so I moved to Serum in Athens, they're fantastic it's just a bit of a ball-ache that i'm scared of flying!!!!


----------



## Pinklisa30 (Sep 23, 2015)

I totally agree Lisa, so many mixed feelings.

Ive decided to test in the morning otherwise i don't think im going to survive the weekend.
I think because I have been pregnant before I know this cycle is the same as when I carried my son, you just know. I don't count the nausea or sore boobs as I get that with every cycle but the increased VM and the vibrating/buzzing sensation in my womb and I can feel something sat on my uterus plus the shooting pain towards my nipple are the big give away symptoms for me.
So if I'm not pregnant then Im having a phantom pregnancy 🙈 I'm so scared off the pee-stick but I need to know if my body is playing evil games on me.

I will pray for you all x x x x 

I'm private at manchester care x


----------



## AquaMarina (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all surviving the dreaded 2ww. 

Wallace I am feeling exactly the same. I had a DE cycle in Marbella this weekend. At first we found out the donor had produced 7 eggs all which were fertilised. By day 2 4 had stopped developing so the consultant decided to put the best 2 in at 3dt and left the other one to see if it would develop to 5 day for freezing. I found out yesterday it stopped developing at day 4. Now I think that there is no way the two inside me will have survived. It is so hard not to be so negative when evetything seems to always go wrong! 

Sorry for sounding so negative! If I expect the worst at least I won't be too disappointed when it happens! I can only hope that I am very wrong. 

Has anyone had any early symptoms? I've not had anything yet that can't be put down to the pessaries. 

Hoping and praying we all have BFP's!xxx


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi could u add me please... Iui with donor sperm otd 8th

Good luck everyone and welcome to the mad tww!


----------



## itwillhappen2015 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi can I join please? 

My ET was 23rd sep
My OTD is 7th October 

I had 2 x 5day blasts put in. I feel so excited but have zero symptoms. I had a little pain yesterday like ovulation but wasn't for long. I am worried about how active I should or shouldn't be. I have done two loads of washing today and been supermarket and pushed a big trolley round. I was careful to make sure the bags weren't heavy and I carried them in one at a time! It's hard to know what I shouldn't be doing. Does dragging a full supermarket trolley round count as heavy lifting? Anyway hope to see lots of BFPs on here xx


----------



## joanne140 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi could u add me please.

My ET was 22nd sept
OTD 4th October 

I had 2 4 day embryos transfered. My treatment was in the BCRM.


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey 

Just wondering if any of you had FET ?

I am 2dp 5dt test date 2nd Oct - in my past cycles after having EC I was quite sore and sensitive and didn't feel many symptoms from progesterone. I am now experiencing a dull cramping and lower back pain, anyone else feeling this or had this in past cycles?


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi blueestone I'm having iui too.. Currently on daily injections I think my iui with be on 5th!! Xx


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

I hate hate hate these tww! I'm only on day 1 and I'm hating it already!


----------



## Kirstie713 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Sharry can I be added please I test on 1 Oct


----------



## toriqueen (Jun 2, 2014)

How is everyone doing?
Today is the beginning of day 5 (post 5 day embryo transfer) for me and the mild cramping i had on day 2 and 3 seems to have stopped.
My boobs started to get sore on day 3 and now feel a little swollen.
I caved in today and tested, even though know its way too early and it was a BFN, which was expected, still hoping I am not out yet!
Anyone had any symptoms yet or tested?
Thinking of you all and praying we all get a BFP!


----------



## Southwest (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi please can I join.

I am on my 6th IVF and had two 5 day embies transferred this morning.

OTD is 8th Oct. 

Everything feels good at the moment and I am very positive even after being told we have none for freezing.

Sending you all lots of luck xx


----------



## Pinklisa30 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi sorry not been on been doing lots off reading & watching telly. This is my 8th & last go and this time I have completely put my feet up for 2wks and done nothing at all, ive also changed my mindset and since egg transfer ive told myself it's worked & im pregnant (your mind is the most powerful tool you have).
So my test day is Monday and I havnt caved in and tested yet (I tested early on every other go). I realised testing early was not good for my positive mindset and visually seeing a neg result is going to turn your mindset against you. (Can you tell ive been reading 'the secret')😊

Itwellhappen don't worry about the shopping trolley, ive always been told not to lift a box or child up etc. Also no symptoms is a good sign, I always say a 'normal' pregnant women wouldn't know she was preg at this stage till nearer her period due date so why should we?

Wishing lots off sticky baby dust to you all and a strong positive mindset xxx


----------



## secondchances (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't normally post but the boredom here has driven me to wanting to jot down some thoughts. I am having DE in North Cyprus and had the transfer 2 days ago of two blastocysts. Am here on my own, stuck in an apartment waiting for day 7 to arrive and going quietly crazy. I don't have a car so the highlight of the day is a walk to the old city for a hot choclate.

This is my 5th cycle and first outside the UK. It has been an experience here and still feels very surreal. I am sure lots of ladies have that sneaking feeling of "did they really transfer anything" " am I just getting conned?" but in the end you have to trust the smile and good words and hope that they are really working for you. As you can tell I am very low today and finding it hard to hang onto positive thoughts.

I had an M/C on my last cycle which as for everyone was deveastating and makes it even harder to believe that it will happen. I dontn have a partner or anyone to share with so sometimes it is just soo tough to keep going.

But then I read on here some of the ladies stories and how much more that me they have gone through and are still positive and looking forward and I think "man up, girl" if they can go thorugh all that then you can get past a few dissapointments.

I wish everyone else who is in 2WW all the luck in the world and hope you get what we all wish for.


----------



## Southwest (Feb 5, 2014)

Pink Lisa that is exactly how I am thinking. I've decided to be positive about this cycle no matter what and I am going to try really hard not to test early.

Second chances I think you are amazing for doing this on your own. When is your test day?


----------



## secondchances (Dec 20, 2014)

hi southwest, Thanks.

my test day is according to the clinic 7th oct and according to me it is the 5th. The HCG test should show something for a 5day transfer after 7 days from transfer. The clinic are used to doing 3 day transfers normally so they have calculated based on that.
So I will get a private HCG done on the 5th and then get theirs on the 7th to confirm it either way. Dr Sher who does some great blogging has talked about this here http://haveababy.com/fertility-information/ivf-authority/interpreting-beta-hcg-pregnancy-test-results and it is a good read for during the 2WW.

I am so bored here am climbing the walls and it is too hot to go out walking.

Is anyone else stuck on a foreign country doing their 2WW?

/links


----------



## nicevo80 (May 4, 2015)

Hi Sharry, will you add me please ... IVF FET on Thursday 24th Sept 5 day blasts (13 in the freezer and 1 on board). OTD 5th Oct. 

Hi girls, how horrible is this wait!!! I've had cramps, huge, sore boobs and feeling sick and dizzy! And that's just in 3 days 😩 beginning to think I'm just a whimp. 

This is my first transfer, had my eggs collected in May which resulted in a nasty bout OHSS so all went to freeze. Waited three months to begin again and started downregging in August for this FET ... I've been really positive right through up until our first frosty wasn't viable, then I went to absolute pieces! Don't think I've ever cried as much as I did on Thursday 🙈 I'm still an emotional wreck. 

I took just over two weeks off work, I own a salon and it's not possible to take it easy when I'm in, plus I have had any holidays in the last twelve months! Hubby is off for a week with me so we can go away for a few days .... Time is dragging though! 

I wish you all loads of luck and sticky embies xxxx


----------



## AquaMarina (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Hope you're all having a good weekend and surviving the 2ww! I have noticed I've been having really itchy and twitchy feet and legs over the last two days. Has anyone else had this? I remember having similar issues when I was about 6 weeks pregnant last time and finding it really difficult to sleep at night. My DH commented that it was like sleeping next to Michael Flatley during Riverdance. I'm really hoping that this is a good sign!   x


----------



## itwillhappen2015 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi everyone! 

Hope all doing well! I am feeling on other than I have had to have a sleep about 4pm yesterday and today - which is not like me at all! Other than that life is going on as usual - my boobs are VERY sore - prob the progesterone although I have been on it about 10 days now but last two days they are been in agony! Oh the pain of taking my bra off - and also in the shower the water seemed to make like hot pains? 

Anyway it could just be the progesterone as like I say I have no other symptoms which does worry me a little. I had my transfer 23rd sep so am I 4dp5dt? 

It's very hard not doing things myself like I just asked my husband to mow the grass but I would usually do it - and this weekend he has lifted my heavy work equipment into the car ( I have still have to lift it out at other end and put back in to come home) and brought them in. I did try and condense it a bit so I am carrying less but it's not a particular struggle for me to lift its probably around 1-1/2 stones and then another bag around a stone. I did just wheel our rubbish bin out - the recycling one - but was only half full! Can you tell I am overthinking the weight lifting 🙈

I am being as positive as I can, have downloaded a baby app as though I am pregnant 😂well I am classed as pupo! Also had a wander round mamas and papas today! Wellll why not?


----------



## bryony_t (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Sharry,

Can you add me please - FET cycle, 2 frosties transferred 25/09. OTD 06/10 though I'm planning on doing the first one on 04/10!

Aquamarina - I had twitchy legs at about six weeks when I was pregnant before so it could be a good sign?

I'm having weird achy legs since I started taking Prednisone yesterday - it's a new drug for my cycles so might just be a weird side effect. I'm treating it with a combination of rugby World Cup, knitting and chocolate!

JC29 - I'm a FET cycle too. Have had a bit of sore lower back for a couple of days after all my FET transfers, I don't think it's anything to worry about.


----------



## secondchances (Dec 20, 2014)

Another day down. This time I don't have any symptoms like spotting/cramps etc which I had last time. Got really panicked about this last night but reading various forums there seem to be lots of ladies who have no symptoms and go on to BFP the same as those who do have symptoms. So I shall just stay positive and try to enjoy a week of feeling like a mum whatever happens at the end.


----------



## secondchances (Dec 20, 2014)

bryony-t : loads of luck to you as you have been through a long road already. I hope this is now YOUR time. yo get your result same day as mine so fingers crossed.

ps. I have had prednisone before and as a steroid it can have odd side affects so don't worry. eat more choclate.


----------



## LisaFerny (Apr 5, 2013)

Good Afternoon Ladies

I hope everyone's doing well and keeping the 2ww jitters at bay!

*briony_t* i'm also currently taking Pednisolone & it has some strange side effects on me, mainly achey shins & a monumental appetite! Honestly, i could eat a truckload of those Rolo Cookies! 

I'm currently 8dp5dt and feeling a bit down because i haven't had any implantation bleeding, i know every cycle's different but it's so difficult not to compare you BFP cycles with your BFN ones!
I have been getting period-like cramps over the weekend & today i'm having sharp stabbing pains in the ovary area, it's amazing how you welcome the pain just because you want to feel "something" 

Anyhow, best wishes & baby dust to all x


----------



## bryony_t (Mar 1, 2012)

Lisaferny - you're doing really well, just a few sleeps to go to OTD! You're right - every cycle is different. I've had one positive test after an implantation bleed, and one without one. Some where I was convinced I was pregnant and wasn't, and some where I definitely wasn't, and the had a positive test. I was also told the Prednisolone can mask any pregnancy symptoms so I'm expecting even more confusion this time!

Second chances - hope you are doing ok and keeping yourself distracted! Pleased that I have someone testing the same day as me!


----------



## kibbers21 (Sep 26, 2015)

Can I join I'm testing on the 2nd October I can't wait ..... im terrified and excites at the same time xxx 

Currently on ICSI #2 xxx


----------



## kibbers21 (Sep 26, 2015)

Joined thank you sharry xx


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Good luck Kibbers 

My otd is 2nd October too! How are you coping with  the wait? x


----------



## kibbers21 (Sep 26, 2015)

I'm actually doing not to bad, which im surprised about sometimes I get down thinking to much into things ..... but then like today I have a really good feeling.

How are you doing ? 
Do you have any symptoms xxx


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Glad you're doing well 

I am okay, same - trying not to think much of it. This is my fourth cycle 1st FET and tend to prepare myself for the worst, this time I have been more positive yet optimistic! 

Only symptoms I have really had are .. sore boobs before ET from progesterone, post ET I have just had a bit of cramping and dull back ache, but again could all be the progesterone. How about you? xx


----------



## kibbers21 (Sep 26, 2015)

Well this is my first transfer so I don't really know what to expect.

I have had sore boobs, cramping, twitchy jumpy feet and my pee stinks lol tmi .... but I imagine it could all be down to the peseries. I have had slightly heavier cramps tonight just very on/off I am terrified it's AF coming but I really hope not ...... xxxx


----------



## jowiggy (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi, could I please be added? I'm currently 9days post 5day transfer of 2 x blasts. OTD is 1st October. Thanks


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi all hope ur ok xx

I'm ok just trying desperately not to symptom spot!
This afternoon I've had terrible stop u in ur tracks n draw breath stabbing pains in left side... I'm thinking its wind from the pessaries x


----------



## kibbers21 (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi Bluestone 

I suffer from IBS and I have always suffered bad with wind but since ET I have had it during the night most nights waking up with sharp pains but it does disappear pretty quick. I can hear it all moving around... 

I am also trying not to symptom spot as alot of my symptoms can be linked to the peresries xxx


----------



## Lizzo (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi Everyone.

Please can you add me to the list Sharry. Testing days Monday 5th. Transfer blastocysts 21st Sept.

This wait is sooo hard! 
Im at 7 days now and hadn't really felt much other than tiredness, very bloated, really hungry and slight cramping in groin, until past 2 days where I've had quite uncomfortable stabbing and cramping pains in both sides of ovary area and also just above pubic bone and below belly button and then got a tiny bit of blood yesterday.
Dont really feel anything today which i don't know wethers good or bad.
Have been resting loads.

Hope your all feeling ok, its so hard not to read into every twinge and symptom xx


----------



## nicevo80 (May 4, 2015)

Aw sounds like we're a right windy bunch on here ... I was up all night with horrific diorrea (TMI sorry!) I rang the clinic today and they said it's just the pessaries 😩. 

Keep positive girls ... Not much longer to wait. 

What has everyone got planned for the rest of their wait? We're testing on Monday and my hubby is off with me for the whole week which is lovely, I'm thinking we might have a day out tomorrow (Chester zoo or something) chill out weds, I'm on a work course on Thursday then we're off to visit friends Friday-Sunday. So hoping our wait passes quickly but not too quick as we haven't had time off together since Xmas! Xx


----------



## Daisy1234 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi ladies 

Can I join? DE transfer on 20th September. OTD 2nd Oct - quite a few of us on Friday only four more sleeps 😄

Not had much in the way of symptoms but had a little nap the past two afternoons which is very unlike me.

Positive thoughts to you all

X


----------



## Pinklisa30 (Sep 23, 2015)

HI girls sorry not been on as I not been on line much at all.

Well I did it, I didn't test till test day and I finally got my positive!
Today was so hard I didn't want to test so left it and left it I was petrified so in the end my hubby went upstairs on his own to test it while I was downstairs with a pillow over my head. The only way I can describe it was it was like waiting for someone to come and stab you in the heart. I could not take another negative pee stick but my positive 2ww payed off ☺

I now pray for you all 🙏

Remember your mindset is a very powerful tool and with it you really can accomplish anything x

Lisaxxxx


----------



## nicevo80 (May 4, 2015)

Aw pinklisa what wonderful news! I'm petrified at the test thought too, and I have not been through anything close to you, judging by your bio at the bottom. Congratulations xx


----------



## Southwest (Feb 5, 2014)

Congratulations Pink Lisa! That's lovely news, you deserve it after all you have been through. 

Nicevo80 that's great you have plans to keep you sane whilst waiting for test day. 

As you can see I am unable to sleep. I think it's the prednisolone as this happened on my last two cycles whilst taking it. OH gets up for work about 4am most days so after that I'm wide awake. At least I can take a nap this afternoon if I'm tired. I've been feeling really positive so far, even though I don't really have any symptoms. Yesterday I had a few waves of nausea and got very hot but that was only 2dps 5dt so I'm not reading anything into it. 

Hope you all stay sane today xx


----------



## bryony_t (Mar 1, 2012)

Congrats pinklisa - that's amazing news. And gives lots of hope to the rest of us!


----------



## kibbers21 (Sep 26, 2015)

Congratulations pinklisa thays great news ..... 

I'm also really scared to test as I thought I had AF cramps yesterday ...... but they stopped and turned out to be nothing ..... I think it may be constipation   as I haven't been since Friday but don't feel I have to go xxx


----------



## Daisy1234 (Jul 28, 2015)

Congratulations Pinklisa ...that's great to hear 😊


----------



## LisaFerny (Apr 5, 2013)

Congratulations Pinklisa that's amazing news  

I told myself I wouldn't POAS but I bloody did it at 4am because I couldn't sleep!
The good news is that I got an extremely strong BFP!   the worrying part is that I had my last HCG shot only four days ago! I'm hoping it will be out of my system but I'm still going to second guess myself until my blood test on Friday & probably test every day!  

Good luck to the rest of you ladies x


----------



## AquaMarina (Aug 22, 2015)

Pinklisa & LisaF congratulations!!! Brilliant news! Hope your good luck rubs off on the rest of us! What day were you both on when you tested?xx


----------



## LisaFerny (Apr 5, 2013)

AquaMarina said:


> Pinklisa & LisaF congratulations!!! Brilliant news! Hope your good luck rubs off on the rest of us! What day were you both on when you tested?xx


I'm 9dp5dt & having my blood test on Friday (02/10)
I've now convinced myself that the HCG shot is still in my system & this is a false positive 
I forgot how stressfull it is whether you test or not! I think i just wanted to see that lovely little "+"


----------



## Lizzo (Jan 3, 2012)

Congratulations Pinklisa & LisaFerny great news you must be absolutely over the moon x


----------



## nicevo80 (May 4, 2015)

Aw lisaferny I hope it's not the hcg shot ... Fingers crossed! Congratulations though ... 9dp5dt is pretty close, I'm a 5dt and can test on day 11 (we may test on day 10 yet) so that's not much difference really! 

Southwest you poor thing, I hate disturbed sleep! Enjoy that nap time 😉

Xxx


----------



## secondchances (Dec 20, 2014)

hey Lizzo. Very hopeful symptoms for implantation. Somehow it's nice to know that at least something is happening and they did put something on-board. Its such a bizarre process and I don't don't about you guys but I can imagine myself into almost any symptom so I never really know what is going on. Is it real or is it just me being too hopeful...

loads of luck


----------



## jowiggy (Sep 26, 2015)

Congratulations pinklisa and lisaferny. I'm currently 10dp5dt today and dying to test. Official test day is Thursday but think I'll cave and do it tomorrow.


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Congrats lisaferny and pinklisa! 

Exciting to see good news  let's hope the baby dust spreads! 

I tried to test early today but all I got was error on the pee stick so I take that as I sign I should wait!! Friday seems forever away!!

Have you girls got any other symptoms.. mine have settled and just been really mild cramps like af coming... but very mild , probably the progesterone!

Fingers crossed we get lots more good . news xxx


----------



## itwillhappen2015 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yay, congratulations pinklisa and lisaferny on your magical BFPs- maybe the name Lisa is lucky too -🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼 fingers crossed! So pleased for you both - let's hope there are many more BFPs on this thread in the next few weeks!


----------



## nicevo80 (May 4, 2015)

Secondchances im the same ... Every little twinge is "something" it's driving me crazy 🙈 

JC29 I haven't got anything today   I did my pessaries vaginally last night and this morning after my bad tummy and now nothing, the wind has even gone along with my appetite (which is not me at all!!!)

Wishing you all a good day xx


----------



## LisaFerny (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for the well wishes Ladies * throwing lots of baby dust at you all! * 

*JC29* I had period-like cramps over the weekend & some stabbing pains yesterday but not very much today, which i find worrying!
We worry when get pains & we worry when we don't! 

We need "womb CCTV" don't we?! That would be quite something for The Dragons Den! LOL


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

It's so scary isn't it! Lots of people with bfps have told me they had no symptoms and some have, so I guess it's just best to wait.
So, I keep thinking I'm gonna go and buy another test and do it tomorrow morning.. I think my hubby will tell me not to burn its so tempting!!


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Hahaha that was not meant to say bum!  It's meant to say BUT. 
.. I'm going crazy!!!


----------



## Daisy1234 (Jul 28, 2015)

JC29 it's so hard to be patient but try and hold on until Friday. ..that's my OTD too x


----------



## LisaFerny (Apr 5, 2013)

*JC29*, LOL baby-brain already! 

Me too *Daisy* good luck x

It's so stressful isn't it & the more cycles you've had the more you compare every pain and bloomin twinge!

The only difference between this cycle & my last BFP is the fact that i had implantation bleeding then but not this time.

Oh to be Zen


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Haha thanks girls.... I am going to try stick it out. Just wish in had the day off with the hubby on test day (friday). I have blood test at 8am then a call between 12-3 with the result. I was going to work all day but thinking it may he best to take the afternoon off. 

What are you guys doing for test day? Xx


----------



## LisaFerny (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm exactly the same as you for testing times, etc. i'll go straight into work after going to the hospital & try not to be a basket case all morning! 
I don't mind being at work, it'll actually be nice to have something to take my mind off receiving that phone call!

Then after work we'll either drown our sorrows with lot's of wine or (hopefully  ) celebrate with a hot chocolate & whippy cream! (he will probably still have wine  ) ....... It's all rock & roll!


----------



## jowiggy (Sep 26, 2015)

Hey ladies, so I tested today (2 days early) and got a BFP!!! Got my bloods in the morning to confirm - can't quite believe it! X


----------



## LisaFerny (Apr 5, 2013)

*Jowiggy* that's amazing, congrats & big hugs


----------



## nicevo80 (May 4, 2015)

Aw wow Jowiggy congratulations! Oooh this is becoming a lucky group ... Fingers crossed for the rest of us xxx


----------



## jowiggy (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks ladies - and congrats to you too lisaferny! I'm 10dp5dt so we're both at the same point! I had 2 x blasts transferred back so I wonder how many have stuck?! Very scared now due to my miscarriage history so just got to keep everything crossed! Hopefully see lots more BFP's in this group x


----------



## 63053 (May 22, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I had my transfer last Thursday, OTD 5 October... 
How do you work out this 5dp5dt stuff? Our embryos were tested and frozen on day 5 so does the transfer day count as day 6??
Good luck to you all


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Eeeek!  More good news!! Congrats Jowiggy!  

Let's hope we do have a lucky group


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi sherry could you add me. 

Second Iui with injectables and peseries. Insemination day on 3rd and testing date 17th,.
Anyone else having iui?

Lisa xx


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi ladies I'm just looking for some advice I've had lots of good advice from the lovely ladies in the cycle buddy thread too. 
I had my embryo transfer yesterday it was a 5 day blast grade A . I took pregnyl 1000iu last Monday and just wanted to know when this goes out of your system and when was the earliest you ladies tested. I know I won't be able go the full 2 weeks but don't want get my hopes up if I get a bfp and it turns out to be the pregnyl . So it's currently 8 days since I took the pregnyl. Would this still be in my system. I'm also having af type cramps are these normal after transfer sometimes they are really achy and others the odd twinge I'm scared af will show before I even begin 2ww properly. I'm so so nervous I'm just looking for as much info as I can get any advice would be great thanks x


----------



## 63053 (May 22, 2011)

Hey tinkerbelle,
I got cramps after transfer...all that fiddling and pressing and poking!! It calmed down the next day. Nurse also said the progesterone can cause period-like cramps...
I can't answer your other question I'm afraid as I never took pregnyl...

Lots of luck to you. xxx


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Tinkerbell, I'm a serial early tester and have always tested out the trigger shot to make sure it's out my system so I know the result is accurate later on. 
The earliest I've had a BFP was 8 days after 3 day transfer, I'd tested a few days prior to this and got negative so knew it wasn't the pregnyl. 
The cramps you are feeling are totally normal after transfer. I had cramping all the way through my 2ww this time and was sure it was game over but wasn't. Good luck xx


----------



## Daisy1234 (Jul 28, 2015)

Jowiggy that is fantastic news ...congratulations  

JC29 and LisaFerny  not sure about plans for Friday as FIL due to be discharged from hospital and will be staying with us so may not have much privacy   fingers crossed for us all xx


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello everyone,

This is our 5th transfer since our DD was born, 9th transfer in all  , and im in the middle of the 2ww. I feel so negative!, you know when you just feel it hasnt worked   i have very little symptoms and what i do have is caused by the cyclogest. Ive been pregnant twice before (miscarraige on 7th transfer ) and i had cramps ect but nothing like that now. Why do have to do so many cycles!!!!   just wondering is there anybody in the 2ww who can relate? Feel like im going to crack up here!

Jen xx


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks ladies I'm so sure the pregnyl is still in my system because I'm always getting up in the night to pee (last night I got up 4times) and boobs are really sore and twinges in the belly and I know it's to early after transfer to show symptoms. I have some tests been delivered today so if they come on time I'll test to see if the shot is out of my system just a bit scared that if I do see bfp I'll get to exited x


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

Hi Guys, 

Can I join please? I am 4dp5dt and going slightly nuts so thought I'd put it all down on here and hopefully feel better. You'd think as this is my 6th Transfer I'd be used to it, but I actually think I get worse. I was upset this morning that my bb's don't hurt anymore even though I know that they were only hurting before because of the trigger shot and the progesterone. I get so annoyed with myself for being irrational. Grrr   Anyone is welcome to tell me to get a grip. 

Anyway it seems this thread is a really positive and lucky one so let's hope we all get a little bit of that action. Congrats to all of you with a BFP. 

Hope you are all having a relatively smooth 2ww. x


----------



## kibbers21 (Sep 26, 2015)

Welcome mrsj12

I'm on 11dp 2dt ... only have 2 more days to wait . 
But I'm struggling I want to test now lol

I have had sore Bbs since my booster and today mine are itchy 
I'm hoping for the best... but trying not to look to much into symptoms I may have. (That's also very hard).

I hope your doing well 

Congratulations to all with there BFPS I hope it's me soon    Xxx


----------



## mcstamp (Oct 28, 2013)

I did a bit of googling on this and most sites say it would take 8-10 days for the pregnyl to be out of your system, so right to be slightly cautious.


----------



## itwillhappen2015 (Apr 2, 2013)

Huge congratulations Jowiggy , so pleased for you!!! So uplifting to see lots of BFPs coming through. 

I have 1 week to go until test date! I can't quite believe this time last week j was getting ready to have them put back in and this time next week I will know either way. Gulp. I don't want to leave this pupo limbo. 

No real symptoms except the most sore boobs ever but that probably is the progesterone. I have had what I can only describe as growing pains in my groin? It's definitely not cramps just a constant ache? Had it a few hours now. 

I just thought this morning am I ok to stay on the pregnacare conception vitamins it should I have changed them to actual pregnancy ones once my bambeanies were put back in? 

Also how to I go about arranging a beta test? Do you just ring doctors to see if they will or is there somewhere else that will do this? 

Hello and welcome to all the recent oct2ww ladies who have joined!! X


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

Try not to get excited if it is a BFP, I think after 5 day transfer the earliest people see positives is around 6 days after from what I've read and even at that a lot of people don't until much later. It's all a bit of a mind game at this stage ️xx


----------



## secondchances (Dec 20, 2014)

loads of luck to you Belle. I don't understand this 5dp..... stuff either so if someone out there can translate please?


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Well postman been and no tests so can't see if the trigger is out of my system. It worries me if I leave it to late and get a positive and get over exited. I'm going to find these 2 weeks the longest hardest ever. It's been 9 days since my trigger and in 2dp5dt so in guessing it should either be gone or on its way out my system by now ? Definitely  a mind game x


----------



## bryony_t (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi secondchances - so... the 5dp stuff - a quick translation using me as an example:

On 25th September I had 2 blastocysts transferred. So I am currently 5 days from that transfer (5dp = 5 days past) with embryos that were transferred at 5 days from fertilisation (5dt = 5 day transfer) - therefore I am currently 5dp5dt. Does that help?

I think the usual logic is that you can test 16 days from when the embryo was fertilised so, again in my case, my embryos are now 10 days old (5 days in petri dish plus 5 days in me!) so I can test in 6 days time making my OTD is 6th October 2015. 

I'm ignoring the OTD date though and testing on Sunday! Still no feelings of anything positive, though my brain has turned to mush this week and I'm struggling to find really simple words when I'm talking. Just putting that down to all the drugs though


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

Wow Bryony_t you have been through the ringer too judging by your signature. I'm not getting any positive signs either but then again HCG shouldn't be in the system yet so we're driving ourselves loopy over something illogical. I'm only a day behind you, the wait is always the killer part for me.


----------



## bryony_t (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi mrsj12 - yes, we've certainly had some experience between us haven't we! I like to think of it as being the Queen of IVF though it would be lovely if it just blooming worked so I could get off the rollercoaster!

However, it also means that we have lots of experience/ guidance to share - I remember how alien and scary it all was four years ago when we first started - clinics can tell you about process but not about how you will feel, and the madness that we all have to work through. I have also had the unfortunate experience of being able to empathise with one of my sisters who found out last week that her (natural) pregnancy has not progressed - she has had a missed miscarriage at exactly the same point that my recent one ended. Awful situation but I think she has found it helpful that she knows someone who gets it and has been able to answer the questions that an EPU won't cover.


----------



## secondchances (Dec 20, 2014)

briony_t - thanks for the translation. That makes me 5dp5dt as well then 
I feel for your sister having been through an M/C and the feeling of loss is hard to put words to. Something you never totally forget as to you each pregnancy is very real and individual and a special bond. No matter how short a time it endures. I would much rather a BFN than an M/C if I had to choose.

Getting the benefit of your hard won experience is really helpful and there is so much that the clinics avoid telling patients or just give stupid advice. Like they don't even properly explain about the pros/cons of 3day vs 5day embryos etc. I have found Dr.Sher  internet blog pretty good tho for explaining the science in a clear way.
But speaking to someone like you who has been there/done it is really helpful. I do so hope you get that positive having worked so hard for it.

From your words I assume you have a partner? I often wonder how the 2WW is for the partner when they don't even have the physical stuff to obsess over? They must feel even more powerless than we do...


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

hi secondchances 

I can't speak for all but my partner struggles to understand why I find it difficult to switch off from the IVF rollercoaster. He is very positive and wants to always look at it positively. I swing from one side to the other. He's great help though and encourages me to just act normal during the 2ww when I'm panicking over something silly. 

bryony_t I'm really sorry to hear about your sister. Miscarriages are painful times after you've started to imagine the future with your child. I bet she has found it helpful having you around.

x


----------



## nicevo80 (May 4, 2015)

Mrsj12 my husband is the same, totally positive and just getting on with it ... I think I'm doing his head in to be honest! Although I've noticed he's been biting his nails 😔 which isn't a good sign, I've asked him about it and he won't open up. Xx


----------



## zipsy78 (Sep 1, 2014)

Please add me to the group. Thank you


----------



## 63053 (May 22, 2011)

Anyone out there had symptoms and not gone on to get BFP?
I'm having crazy hot flushes, felt really cold for the first few days, thought it was just winter and put the heating on...now I'm getting hot flushes. Had a few cramps yesterday evening, nothing since.

I had a 5 day blast frozen transfer put in 7 days ago. I feel like I'm going crazy and looking for signs of something that isn't there. There is a post about symptoms and positive BFP bUt nothing about symptoms and BFN...maybe that would actually make for really negative reading thinking about it!!

Anyway, anyone else out there with crazy hot flushes?


----------



## kibbers21 (Sep 26, 2015)

Ok soooo....... im just wondering if these are good signs or not.

1st of all my 1st cycle of ICSI failed after Egg retrieval as I had no fertilisation. But I had AF exactly 14 days after booster last time. And my AF is as regular as clockwork. My 14 days was on Monday or Tuesday and I still have no sign is it looking good for a BFP !! (I'm   with all my heart it is) I also have sore BBS which were itchy today and I had to sit down this afternoon in work after our lunch time rush as I felt light headed ..... I may be looking to much into this but thought I would ask    

I am 11dp 2dt at the moment only 2 more sleeps till OTD 

xxx


----------



## AquaMarina (Aug 22, 2015)

Belle I have had a few hot flushes and dizzy spells this time round but can't remember any last 2ww. I am going out of my mind waiting!!   It is so hard not to test early! My OTD is Saturday and I have to avoid shops or the medicine aisle in the supermarket so I don't bow to temptation and buy a test. Only 3 more sleeps to go!  😜


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

Hi Nicevo - my hubby doesn't ever want to add pressure so I think that's why he doesn't talk about his feelings too much as he doesn't want there to be any more stress in the situation. I also think he carries a lot of guilt, which I try to alleviate but I know he feels it sometimes, especially if we have a negative cycle. 

Belle - It's impossible to determine the difference between symptoms and side effects of medication. I try to tell myself it's all side effects to stop me obsessing, but clearly that doesn't work much! I had mega hot flushes on my last cycle, mainly over night. I had it for about 2 nights this time but I was told it's probably progesterone and to drink more water. I have and they have stopped, I'm still warm sometimes but not hot flushes. For me, my one BFP came from a natural cycle FET and I had no symptoms in the 2ww, the symptoms started around 6 weeks. However, every one is different. 

AquaMarina - not too long to go if it's 3 sleeps. Keep positive and fingers crossed you can carry on the good streak on here.


----------



## 63053 (May 22, 2011)

Thanks Ladies, I didn't have any symptoms at all last time so I guess I'm just focussing on the differences  
Driving me a bit bonkers really   
5 more sleeps for me   
Good luck to all of you

Bryony, my OTD is 5th! Are you really going to test on Sunday?
Aquamarina, I'll be looking out for your result then  fingers crossed for you, 3 sleeps will fly!
Thanks mrsJ I'll get drinking the water!


----------



## Dinapantz (Nov 26, 2012)

Pls add me.  My OTD is Oct 12 if I can wait that long.  Tx.


----------



## kibbers21 (Sep 26, 2015)

1 more sleep I'm so excited and scared all at once xxx


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey girls..

I definitely think that symptoms from progesterone can make you have simular symptoms to pregnancy so I have stopped symptom watching now!

Only one more sleep till otd for me too!

Starting to feel quite nervous tbh. So to make me feel better I have been researching my next cycle just in case and thinking of going go Prague. Has anyone had treatment there? 

I'm hoping it won't be needed but just trying to prepare myself for the worst! 

Hope you're all hanging in there and can't wait to see some bfps xxxx


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

Fingers crossed Kibbers and JC29. 

Quick question - do you think it's a bad thing if you start feeling the cold in the 2ww? Last night before bed and today I am feeling cold (even though I woke up feeling hot). I know I'm over analysing but any thoughts would be helpful. x


----------



## itwillhappen2015 (Apr 2, 2013)

Got everything crossed for you both tomorrow kibbers and JC29, i am excited and nervous for you both! 
Still no symptoms of any nature for me other than Boulder boobs! 

Had an emotional crying day yesterday, not sure why ( and I am not one for tears) I wasn't particularly thinking about this but I suppose it's the underlying pressure as OTD draws closer. I have managed to book in for a beta test on my OTD. And I just doing want to know - unless it's positive of course hehe! 

JC29 I had my treatment in Prague, gorgeous city and had no problems whatsoever and everything crossed that this works, but if not I will head back to Prague x but this has got to work , it will work , and then I shall go back to Prague for a sibling! #pma!!! X


----------



## kibbers21 (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi Mrsj12 I've also been cold it was really warm were I live yesterday and I was wrapped in a blanket with my pj's on and slipper socks lol ...... 

I seem to be noticing changes in my BBS but I don't want to get to excited ..... they are sore full and I have two very blue veins going from breast bone to nipples ...... I don't want to be to positive as it might be side effects from pesseries this is so hard ....... my AF Is very regular and should have been here Tuesday as it came bang on 2 weeks after my booster last time ..... I don't know what to think lol 

I'm so glad I have only 1 more day to wait xxx


----------



## kibbers21 (Sep 26, 2015)

Thank you itwillhappen I have everything crossed for myself ... and everyone else waiting on there BFPS xxx


----------



## secondchances (Dec 20, 2014)

jc29 - your so right about the progesterone. Almost all early preg symptoms are also same as side effect of progesterone and depending on your natural prog. levels you will notice these more or less. nightmare. Like you I just say that everything must be the hormones and brace myself for a no but hope quietly for a yes.

I find that starting to plan the next cycle during the 2WW is a good way of distracting yourself and preparing an emotional plan B in case it is bad news. Then you can stay positive as you know you have a plan that carries on. The clinics don't seem to understand this and hate talking about 'what happens if' but I think providing it is positive it is a good thing.

I don't know about prague as I am too old for them but the 'What CLinic' site has lots of good European info. Also I got lots of advice from a very kind lady at  Reproductive Solutions who knew a lot about the European setup. I can give you her contact of you PM me if you think it would be useful.

fingers crossed for tomorrow but for today just think 'you are pregnant until they tell you otherwise, so enjoy it"

I am having another chocolate muffin to help things along


----------



## AMAM (May 8, 2013)

Hi Please can I join you lovely ladies
I have a OTD of 10th October

Hope everyone is okay - I didn't think the 2ww would be a problem but its doing my head in - its all I can think about even though I am trying to keep myself busy 

I have my ET on Monday afternoon, Any of you guys that have cycled before - are there any symptoms or anything to look out for - I am not ever too sure what stage the embryo is currently at? 

xxx


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi ladies do you mind if I join in. I'm currently on the cycle buddy thread too with those lovely ladies but also wanted to pop on here as I'm in 2ww and compare systems ect .My otd is 11 October. Had my transfer on Monday I'm 3dp5dt. Tested today to make sure shot is out my system and it is. Can't help but feel a bit down about seen a negative though but now it's still early I can't hold out until 11th x


----------



## AquaMarina (Aug 22, 2015)

Good luck to everyone testing over the next few days! I bought a clearblue test today and got DH to hide it so I don't cave!x


----------



## Daisy1234 (Jul 28, 2015)

Well done Aquamarina  I bought First Response and it's in the bathroom cabinet ready for tomorrow.

I am terrified of doing it now after such a stressful week.  Que sera sera ....

Hope to see lots of BFP'S over next few days


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

thanks, secondchances and itwillhappen  

I love that name  Itwillhappen

I truly believe that it will happen one day for all of us  

xxxx


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

thanks MrsJ12 too!!



Has any of you ladies had any immune testing done prior to treatment?


----------



## enocar (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello Ladies!! And any gentlemen  I've finally reached PUPO stage 😀😀😀 didnt think I'd come this far so 🙏 this is my miracle  
Slightly paranoid that I put a hot water bottle on my tummy for less than a minute, before I thought about checking online and finding its not a good thing 😔😦 but my belly is painful from the EC and progesterone tablets  I'm hoping it won't mean I've already failed  
So 2 weeks of hell to go, Oct 15th is my test day, how slow can this month go?I'm about to find out lol.


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Welcome enocar - It's the longest, most excruciating 2 weeks  

But we are there, I'm only 1 day in front of you, and trying not to count. I wouldn't worry about the hot water bottle, one min is not going to make a difference babe x


----------



## itwillhappen2015 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hiya JC I have tried to reply to your pm but saying your inbox is full x


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

JC - I've not had the immune test but I'm getting treated with steroids, clexane just in case. Been thinking about the biopsy for a while now z


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Enocar me to my test day is 11th I've done something so stupid today. As us pupo ladies do we Google none stop and see ladies getting early positives ect anyway we decided test (3dp5dt) to see if pregnyl was out of my system and it was neg so it's defo out my system anyway I couldn't help but feel gutted it was neg. I know it's waaaay early but as I said I googled and saw ladies getting faint positives and it made me feel so down and already feel it hasn't worked. So please If I could give you anyadvuce hold out!!!! Easier said than done I know. Don't worry about the water bottle I'm sure the amount of time you had it on wouldn't affect it. I went around a cousins yesterday and her friend was there smoking and I sat there thinking will this affect me so ended up leaving early we are always going to think will this affect it. Your not alone. Good luck x


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Sorry itwillhappen! Cleared my inbox now!

How you all doing tonight? 

Wishingonastar - Did you ask your clinic to do this or did they advise? Are you having a private cycle? 
Sorry for all the questions!! xx


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

I asked them? Well argued tbh. Basically same protocol penny would put you on immune tests are really expensive so wanted to try first x


----------



## nicevo80 (May 4, 2015)

Good evening ladies, how are we all holding up? I'm due to test on Monday so bought test tonight in preparation (we're going away tomorrow) ... But I just know I'll be ping awake a 5:30 giving them the eye 🙈 .... Oh what to do Bobbies feel like melons today ... So tender too! 

Welcome to the new girls, I'm rubbish at personals as always use my phone and the writing is so bloody small when trying to read back   

Plenty of patience, love and luck to all of you xxx


----------



## Daisy1234 (Jul 28, 2015)

Morning ladies. ..just tested and got BFP!!  Can't quite believe it 
Baby dust to all you ladies testing  today x


----------



## nicevo80 (May 4, 2015)

Well I caved ... 7am this morning BFP!!! 8dp5dt 

I'm convinced it's wrong though 🙈 I had a FET so there's not trigger to go or anything like that. But it's a bit surreal. Used a clear blue, it says 1-2 weeks. Cried my eyes out xxx


----------



## bryony_t (Mar 1, 2012)

Congrats nicevo and daisy - what a brilliant start to the day!


----------



## nicevo80 (May 4, 2015)

Daisy congratulations to you 🎉 ... Sorry I didn't even read before posting. 

Today is certainly a good day, where are you up to in your 2ww? Xx

Thank you Bryony_T xxx


----------



## Daisy1234 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks Bryony 

Nicevo thanks and congratulations on your own BFP  .  A positive is a positive and false positives are pretty rare. I think you are far enough along for it to show up. I am 11dp5dt.

Xx


----------



## India_2222 (Aug 12, 2013)

Also tested this morning and got a BFP!

Congrats to the others in the same boat as me.

K


----------



## Daisy1234 (Jul 28, 2015)

Congratulations India ....all this good news is so amazing 

X


----------



## nicevo80 (May 4, 2015)

Omg another ... CONGRATULATIONS India_2222 🎉 xxx

Daisy how good where you waiting to be 11dp xxx


----------



## kibbers21 (Sep 26, 2015)

Morning ladies....
Tested this morning with 2 tests and got 2 BFPs  I cannot believe it.

Baby dust to everyone still waiting.
It's so worth the stress and wait 

Good luck xxxx


----------



## Daisy1234 (Jul 28, 2015)

Fantastic news kibbers. ..what a morning


----------



## kibbers21 (Sep 26, 2015)

I know it's fantastic.... such a l ucky day xxx 

Congratulations to all others with there BFPS  

Keep them coming xxx


----------



## kibbers21 (Sep 26, 2015)

I know it's fantastic.... such a l Lucky day xxx 

Congratulations to all others with there BFPS  

Keep them coming xxx


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

Wow congrats Nicevo, Daisy and Kibbers - so pleased for you all


----------



## nicevo80 (May 4, 2015)

Kibbers too 🎉 CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

I cannot believe this morning. So amazing, must have been that blood moon the other night 😉 

Good luck to all other ladies in waiting ... October has started off in fabulous style, let's hope it continues xxx


----------



## 63053 (May 22, 2011)

Oh god, I want to test now  but if I get a negative I will be so upset. There was never any trigger shot in my system as we had to usedonor eggs..my test day is not til Monday!!!   

HUGE congratulations to all those positives, I can only imagine what that feels like!
Ah well, back to my patchwork...


----------



## itwillhappen2015 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh I have a huge smile on my face for you lucky ladies!      

Huge congratulations to nicevo, Kibbers, daisy and India. Thrilled for you all - bet you can't wipe the smile from yours faces

I feel a bit excited by all this - although no testing for me until 7th Oct xx


----------



## AquaMarina (Aug 22, 2015)

Daisy, nicevo, India and Kibbers CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! Hopefully this will pave the way for more BFP's and good luck all round! 💕👼🍀


----------



## Daisy1234 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks to all for your good wishes 

Aquamarina - will be thinking of you tomorrow

Belle - only 3 more sleeps until your test

Itwillhappen - glad all the good news made you smile and I hope it rubs off on you next week

xx


----------



## secondchances (Dec 20, 2014)

Daisy, nicevo, India and Kibbers so thrilled for you. its a wonderful moment the first big payback for all that work and undignified stirrup time 

I just hope some of your fairy dust will rub off.

A thought to anyone using urine tests and facing a BFN - go and get an HCG blood test because some ladies don't excrete HCG until much later so your negative might be false. DONT stop your meds until you get a blood test. This actually happened to me and I was testing 1 day after the clinics test date and it was totally neg. I stopped my meds but did another test just to help me believe that it was all over and it still looked very neg. But I left the test stick out for a couple of hours and it was only by chance that I looked at it later and saw the faintest blue shadow. No, I thought its just because I left it lying around. But I took my meds again that day just in case and arranged a blood test for the next day. The blood test showed a high level of HCG and I was pregnant. (sadly I had an M/C at 7 weeks).

So some ladies don't pass HCG into their urine the same way as others. Of course any BFP will be correct but don't fall apart if you see a negative on a urine stick but go and get confirmation.

Some consultants wont suggest urine test at all because of this and any good clinic will give you a blood test as it is the only way to know for sure.

heres hoping we all get some luck coming our way


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Congrats cevo, Kibbers, daisy and India!!!!


I am still waiting for my call with my results from my beta test this morning.... only 2 hours to wait!! feeling a bit Urgh, like I'm going to throw up... it could be nerves or pregnancy! I'm hoping the latter!

Thinking of you all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shmushma (Apr 25, 2015)

Hello ladies
hope to join this wonderful thread... had my medicated FET - two 5d blastos thawed 25/09 , ET 26/09, OTD 08/10, currently 7dp6dt.... 

Congrats to all the wonderful BFP's,  such a positive morning here, soooo tempted to poas too , but afraid to see that one lonely line again....

Has anyone had a BFP after a FET with fair quality embryos? ... they are not even BB or BC... lower than that... but i guess if the clinic froze them and they have survived the thaw that means they are still usable...  i mean... if my BB/BC blastos didn't survive last fresh cycle, what hopes do I have with this FET with even lower quality embryos....?  oh..... and the lack of any symptoms, lack of cramping , makes me think nothing has implanted...  

this 2ww is unbearable.....  

hugs to all the lovely ladies here


----------



## bryony_t (Mar 1, 2012)

JC29 - I'm intrigued. Are you just testing with a beta or have you also POAS?


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Bad news for me BFN  

wish you all the luck in the world through your cycles xxx


----------



## bryony_t (Mar 1, 2012)

So sorry to hear that JC29. Lots of hugs xxxx


----------



## shmushma (Apr 25, 2015)

JC29
that is sooo cruel... so so sorry,  i also had 3 fresh cycles all BFN and now on my last frosties.....  just like you...  

my heart goes out to you 

xo


----------



## lulo (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi Ladies, I've been reading your lovely posts and as I'm having a not so great day today I thought today I would finally post to see if you guys can help. This is my second 2ww in 8 weeks!

Firstly though JC29  I'm so sorry to hear of your bad news you must be struggling today stay strong x

I'm currently on day 5 of 2ww with 2 embies on board ET was Monday and I'm feeling down, Sorry to winge on first post but I'm alone... I can't muster the positive thoughts up and it all stems from the fact that we were told (same cycle) that our two embryos were slow growing, they expected the cells to have split more, they said this could still produce a pregnancy and they wouldn't do the ET otherwise but now I just feel that the game is over already and this is our last go, no frozen. 

DH is working away and this wait is taking forever.  Does anyone know of any success stories with slow growers? 

My other concern is that prior to 2ww I was drinking loads of milk to help with stimming, but I'm confused by stuff on web, is a lot of milk good or bad during 2ww hope I've not done something bad. 

Lu xx


----------



## shmushma (Apr 25, 2015)

hi lulu

it's my second 2ww wait in 2 months too.... and with crappy embryos that I imagine were badly fragmented as they are below C quality ... so just not seeing how this can come to the BFP.... so kinda waiting it out... not wanting to switch to DE before giving a last chance to our own eggs... 

and my hubby is away too , so doing it on my own... although I find it quite ok,  less stress as he's my real baby infact and craves all the attention...

you are not alone.... have  you had any symptoms so far?  I was hoping for the famous implantation cramps but nothing... so feeling down too.... 

p.s. not sure about the milk, heard the honey is not good in 2ww... 

xo


----------



## lulo (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks smushma, sounds like we are in similar boats, I wanted to come up with a plan B of donar eggs but I really don't think we can afford it. 

If any know about milk would still love to know, many thanks x


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

One of my embryos also lost some cells, but from my understanding they can bounce back up? 

I go along the lines of 2 litre of water - 1 litre of milk x


----------



## Daisy1234 (Jul 28, 2015)

JC29 so sorry to hear your news.  Thinking of you


----------



## secondchances (Dec 20, 2014)

JC29 - no doubt the last thing you want is another bucket of sympathy but feeling for you. words no good I know. sleep and choclate I think until you are past the first crash.


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

Jc29 - I'm so sorry, it's the most challenging and painful process ever. Sending you lots of love. 

Shmushma if it helps I got my BFP on an FET with the last embryos of my first cycle. Unfortunately it ended in miscarriage but they were the last of the bunch and both implanted. One even lost a couple of cells.

Anyone had major bloating? My stomach muscles actually feel pulled and I feel so full, this started 6dp5dt. It's the only thing I seem to have so I'm not sure if it's good or bad.


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Morning, 

This is my first post on this thread, I've been trying to stay away, I am desperately trying not to obsess, but as you can see I am here!

Congratulations to all those with a BFP great news

I'm so sorry for those with a BFN, no words 

I have been doing a sort of IUI but we have sex, the problem is all me, I do not creTe follicles etc without drugs.

The good news is I had the best cycle I've ever had (number 14!)  perfect womb lining and only 2 recruited follicles and I ovulated, this was confirmed on Wednesday with a scan, after HCG shot on Sunday evening.  

My worry now is I have no symptoms at all, surely I should be feeling sore boobs by now, I have on previous pregnancies I think, although I can't remember when that kicked in, but I feel like it was early, but surely I should have implanted by now and HCG should be kicking in?

Anyway, this is me trying not to obsess, doing well aren't I?!!!

Good luck to anyone testing today x


----------



## shmushma (Apr 25, 2015)

mrsj12  -  thanx for your words, i'm still silently clinging on to a tiny hope that it might work with my fair quality frosties....  did you do a fresh cycle this time?

parky -  so you regulating with meds your ovulation and then instead of IUI at the clinic you just have sex at home on those days?  I hope it works this time for you.. having no symptoms stresses me too, but it sounds like it is still very early for you.. i mean you are 4dp ovulation right 

xo


----------



## Daisy1234 (Jul 28, 2015)

MrsJ12 I have felt bloated the past two weeks ...think its quite normal. 

TMI alert ...also woke up this morning with soaking knickers ...just clear.  Anyone else experienced this? I have read on other sites that it is unfortunately quite common


----------



## AquaMarina (Aug 22, 2015)

Unfortunately a BFN for me this morning. So devastated.


----------



## nicevo80 (May 4, 2015)

Jc29, as some said before you probably don't want anymore sympathy but I couldn't not leave you some love and best wishes. I can only imagine what you are going through. Good luck with whatever you decide to do moving forward   Xxxxxx


----------



## nicevo80 (May 4, 2015)

Aquamarine I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending love xxx


----------



## Daisy1234 (Jul 28, 2015)

Aquamarina, so sorry to hear that....thinking of you


----------



## itwillhappen2015 (Apr 2, 2013)

Sending you lots of love Aquamarina, so sorry for your BFN xxx


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

So sorry Aquamarina. There's nothing we can say but I hope it helps just knowing we care.

Daisy - I have been having wet pants too, I just figured it was something to do with the pessaries? Even though the fluid is quite different to the pessary muck.


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Aquamarina and jc29 I'm so sorry, we all know how you feel, or at least have a really good idea, big hugs to you both.

Shmushma that's pretty much the size of it, still pretty horrific but no where near as bad as icsi, which I did 3 times but I hated it.  Yes still early but I think you know don't you, I just don't feel it at the moment.  We are going over to friends tonight for a small gathering, including a trip to the pub, I'm going to have to tell them why I'm not drinking, which is fine but then I'll have to tell them when it doesn't work!  They will see through a made up excuse, they all know what we are going through.

Has anyone with a bfp got any stories of no symptoms, especially if they've had symptoms previously?  Need some cheering up!


----------



## shmushma (Apr 25, 2015)

acquamarina - sooooo sorry, feeling your pain xoxo

xo


----------



## kibbers21 (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi 1st of all sorry for all the BFNs  I know how bad it was myself.....

Parky I got my BFP yesterday and was so unsure of what I felt I could never make my mind up if I thought it worked or not. A friend of mine went through the same as me ICSI and said she just knew deep down it worked tbh I think that's easy to say after a BFP. Honestly try not to think to much into things I kept saying that everything I was feeling was down to meds/pesseries. I had sore Bbs since I got my booster so just thought nothing of it as last time on my failed cycle this happened to and I didn't make ET.

What we have to remember is that most women have no idea they are pregnant at this stage (until they miss there period). Do keep your chin up it is always possible.

I only had 1 egg and it fertilised and it also cleaved early (started dividing early) which apparently reduced my chances of it working now I have my BFP. Xxx


----------



## India_2222 (Aug 12, 2013)

Daisy1234

Re "soaking knickers" I have had that too - was worrying about my pelvic floor but now wondering if it is related to the drugs.

Everyone - enjoy the sunshine today

India x


----------



## lulo (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi Girls,

Auqamarina, so sorry it didn't work for you sending you a hug...

Re the soaking knockers, as far as I know it is totally drug related. If you use the progesterone pessaries in your lady bits rather than bum you get totally clear water like fluid, I have experienced this when my clinic changed brands and I used Lutigest it wasn't nice, turns out everyone at my clinic was also hating it so they have changed back to the original brand. Don't worry.

Hoping for some good news for everyone, wish I could pour a glass of vino tonight but that's not going to happen.


----------



## bryony_t (Mar 1, 2012)

I like your typo lulo - soaking knockers' now there's a new side effect  one of the advantages of using Lubion rather than the pessaries - don't miss them at all even if I do have to do another injection instead!

Well I'm whiling away my last day of the 2WW bubble with rugby World Cup and knitting. I have just finished a jumper that I have been working on since last winter - so if I get a BFN tomorrow at least I'll have a new jumper!?

I have absolutely no inkling one way or the other - no AF (good) but equally absolutely no other symptoms and there has been no sign of implantation bleed (which I had with my last BFP). So genuinely no idea though, as ever, I'm not feeling hopeful.


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Just wanted to that you all for the support and for the messages in have received from hearing my bad news. 

I know this is not the end and I will not give up on giving my husband a family.
I am now taking this on as my mission to find out what is causing our unexplained infertility.

I wish you all the very best in your journeys and wish all of you have your dreams come true xxxx


----------



## jowiggy (Sep 26, 2015)

Don't give up hope. I got my BFP on Tuesday and the only 'sign' I had that I was pregnant was mild cramping, I was convinced it was period pains! Other than that I had no implantation bleeding, my boobs are fine etc, no nausea! Everyone's body is different so just try to stay positive.


----------



## lulo (Jan 14, 2014)

ooops! knickers not knockers, hope that gave you a laugh!


----------



## GraceD (Jun 13, 2015)

Please add me. I am 3dpt 5 blastocysts. I am due to test 12th October and already very anxious.


----------



## secondchances (Dec 20, 2014)

hi grace - love the avatar pic, really cute. good luck for your little blasts. try not too worry too much and enjoy 2 whole weeks of being pregnant. be nice to yourself.

who did you do your ET with?


----------



## bryony_t (Mar 1, 2012)

BFN for me. It's what I expected as I didn't think I could be lucky enough for it to be positive twice in a row.

Off to the zoo today to coo at animals and think about what to do next........


----------



## Daisy1234 (Jul 28, 2015)

Oh Briony so sorry to hear that. Be kind to yourself


----------



## secondchances (Dec 20, 2014)

briony t ..... hang  in there.


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Mrs Roo, I have had this happen and it's been both positive and negative outcomes. The first time it was a chemical pregnancy and my hormone level never raised and I bled a few days later. I did tests this time a day apart, same brand and the line was a lot lighter but a few days later the line was nice and dark. It can sometimes be the concentration of your urine even though it is first morning. Your still really early, if you can possibly hold off a few days you will have a more definite result. I'm sorry, I know how much of a mind game it all is x


----------



## shmushma (Apr 25, 2015)

so sorry briony ....  what a disappointing and painful  roller coaster this journey is.................  


afm -  no pregnancy symptoms whatsoever, just dull ache in my legs -  my usual symptom when AF comes .... due  tomorrow...  i'm so over the 2ww...  feeling depressed ...    I mean, our embies weren't even graded B or C....  it said MCav  ... what grading is that? 

xo


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

Bryony I'm so sorry, it's incredibly difficult but try and keep some faith for the future.

Shmushma I get the feeling I've had a very up and down 2ww this time, usually I 'know' if it hasn't worked but I've had strange side effects this time (prob the different drugs) and so have been up and down. However today I've had a few af feelings and am starting to feel really down. We're not out yet though, fingers crossed we're those people who thought af was coming and were proven wrong. X


----------



## shmushma (Apr 25, 2015)

fingers crossed mrsj12 ... oh i wish we were proven wrong indeed !!!

xo


----------



## Mrs_Roo (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you  Pinkchick! 
I really appreciate hearing a similar story. Hoping it was because of weak concentration of urine but  I guess the only real answer for me is to wait a few more days.. 
Hopefully I can reply on Thursday with some good news xx 

congratulations on finally getting your little boy x


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks very much, I'll keep everything crossed that it's good news for you on test day ️xx


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

Yeah, I think hormone levels are still quite low at this point so urine concentration can make a big difference. Different tests can have different amounts of dye in them even if they are the same brand. I also find that the longer you leave the test the darker the line gets (I guess as it dries), so yesterday's may have developed more overnight. First response tests are the most sensitive on the market so might be worth trying with one of those. I think it will be a case of waiting it out a few days unfortunately. Good luck! X


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

Well I'm literally going mad, I've just burst into tears (not the first time this week). I have no real symptoms and I guess I'm thinking the worst. Sorry to come on here and vent but hubby is out and I feel just awful. I really hope your weekends are going much better than mine. X


----------



## Daisy1234 (Jul 28, 2015)

MrsJ12 oh honey this wait is so hard and you can drive yourself mad. Remind yourself that you are PUPO and most women don't have any symptoms at this stage.  Try and do something to take your mind off the waiting. We are all rooting for you xx


----------



## Dinapantz (Nov 26, 2012)

I had my FET on Sept 29 and tested today (5DPT). My OTD is Oct 12.  I got a 'Not Pregnant.  Am I way too early?  Feeling quite deflated now as I was convinced I was pregnant having had a few similar symptoms from my fresh cycle 2 years ago (2 X 5 day blasts again) and I finally gave birth to my baby boy after several failed attempts & miscarriages.  I need some hope & successful stories regarding 5 day FET.  Good luck to everyone on here xxx


----------



## GraceD (Jun 13, 2015)

secondchances said:


> hi grace - love the avatar pic, really cute. good luck for your little blasts. try not too worry too much and enjoy 2 whole weeks of being pregnant. be nice to yourself.
> 
> who did you do your ET with?


Thank you. I did my ivf in Cyprus but unfortunately I have been admitted to hospital today with OHSS &#128542; they of course did a pregnancy test which was negative but I only had the blastocysts transferred 4 days ago, I don't really have many symptoms just sore nipples, aching back but given the severity of my pain and what's going on inside me I don't know if they are symptomatic of the OHSS and hormones.


----------



## Mrs_Roo (Dec 3, 2014)

Ali_123 said:


> Yeah, I think hormone levels are still quite low at this point so urine concentration can make a big difference. Different tests can have different amounts of dye in them even if they are the same brand. I also find that the longer you leave the test the darker the line gets (I guess as it dries), so yesterday's may have developed more overnight. First response tests are the most sensitive on the market so might be worth trying with one of those. I think it will be a case of waiting it out a few days unfortunately. Good luck! X


Thank you. I've been out and bought a First Response and done that this afternoon. The line is a lot more convincing than this mornings. 
Thank you for your response xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

You are 8 days off your OTD, you are testing way to early and have plenty of time for it to change.  

I have always tested early and know how hard it is.  I got a very, very faint BFP with my FET at 7dpt.

Good luck 
X


----------



## Dinapantz (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks Staceysm.  It's so hard to wait and because my dad is in CCU at the moment I just wanted something positive to focus on.  Should I test again on day 7 like you did.?  I can't wait until OTD.....


----------



## Caprily (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi Dinapatz
So sorry to hear about your Dad, I wish him well.

One of the ladies on my clinic thread tested on 5dp5dt and got a BFN, then got a BFP on 10dp5dt.  For me personally, I tested on 13dp5dt before my OTD the next day.

I know how tempting it can be but the heartbreak of a BFN is worse than the wait, I think.  Try and hold off until 9/10dp5dt if you can and remember, you are very very much still in the running !

Best of luck xx


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

Judging by the faint line I got on a first response on the equivalent of 15 days post egg collection (when my beta was 140) I would say that you are too early, especially since digitalis are not even that sensitive. I'd give it at least another 3-4 days by which point you should get a line on a first response, might still be faint though!! Good luck, will keep my fingers crossed for you! X


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

Oh and apparently frozen embryos can be a bit slower to implant as well....all the more reason to wait a bit! X


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm so pleased to hear that Mrs Roo..keeping everything crossed for you! X


----------



## discodiva77 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Sharry.  Can you please add me - my OTD is 14th Oct (ICSI).  Just had 1 Day 5 Grade 4 blast transferred this morning   And one frostie sent to the freezer too.  Chilling out on the couch with DH tonight but he goes back to work tomorrow, so it would be nice to have you ladies to chat with during the dreaded 2ww!!  xxx


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello Ladies

I'm not officially on the 2ww yet but I'm joining as I will be soon.

I was pg with a Cryos baby but sadly I miscarried at 10 wks plus 2. My due date was 20th March next year. They found my baby was too small and had no heart beat. I don't think it was anything to do with the donor sperm as this happened to me before when I was with my ex so I just think it's one of those things.

Cryos were very kind and reserved me more sperm of the same donor and I'm trying again this month. I am currently on day 6. I'm also going to have a follicle tracking scan on day 14 so I can hopefully be as accurate as possible with the timing. I'm really excited about it and glad to join this board.

Baby Dust to everyone.


----------



## secondchances (Dec 20, 2014)

grace-d oh you poor thing. my thoughts are with you. your right of course and a pregnancy would not register yet so be strong and get better.


----------



## Dinapantz (Nov 26, 2012)

Tx for adding me Sharry.  My treatment is ICSI-FET.

Is there only one positive so far shown by the two faces hugging - aquamarina?  Sorry if im being thick  

Tx again and good luck everyone.  

PS. Anyone else have veiny boobs?  I got the same symptoms with my fresh cycle which was successful.  Am I being too positive? I'm 5DP5DT.


----------



## itwillhappen2015 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi ladies 
Hope everyone had a nice weekend. Loving this mild October weather - although I don't think it's going to last. 
Well I am now 11dp5dt my OTD is 7th October - since this is my first time at this stage what do people do? Do you poas on the morning of beta test? Do I do it day before? 
I am scared to poas I only want to see two lines or whatever it is that it shows. But then I don't know if I can go for the blood test and have it delivered over the phone! 

Today I have had on and off bouts of nausea coupled with hunger? But I can't be hungry because I have still eaten in the hope the nausea will go off. While I was cooking the roast dinner I did think I would actually be sick. But now I am thinking is it me just making me think I am feeling sick ? The mind can do strange things can't it! I have had no desire to test until now I am just wondering whether to do one before my beta! 🙈


----------



## stilltrying82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi ladies. 

I'm 6dp5dt and 13 days post trigger. This morning I got a really, really faint line on a test (not sure why I've done this to myself) but now I'm stressing that it's the trigger! Anyone any experience? 

Thanks all x


----------



## Lizzo (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi Everyone.

Congratulations to  those BFP and thoughts are with those who got a BFN  

I finally after my 7th attempt got my BFP and I'm in shock, and can't believe it!  
Clinic said it should be at this stage about 100 on my hcg levels and its 910 which is really high isn't it? 

Sending lots of positive thoughts to you all and praying   for lots more BFP's. Xx


----------



## Daisy1234 (Jul 28, 2015)

Morning ladies

Dinapantz - unfortunately Aqaumarina got a BFN, there have been quite a few BFP's if you look back to the posts around 1st/2nd October you should be able to see them. If you have had a successful pregnancy you know the signs in your own body but symptom spotting can drive you mad!!

Itwillhappen - I tested using a HPT at 11dp5t and got a BFP.  Its definitely far enough to show - I used First Response which is the most sensitive.  I think it is your call whether to POAS or wait for bloods but if your clinic has set the OTD as 7th October maybe you should wait until then either way.  I was really nervous and had mentally prepared myself for a negative but I think I preferred that then waiting for a call......

Lizzo - congratulations thats fantastic news.  Your HCG are good and it varies massively between women, the chart shows the normal range at 5 weeks between 180 and 7400.  

Positive thoughts to all xx


----------



## itwillhappen2015 (Apr 2, 2013)

Congratulations Lizzo!!! Let's hope this week there are lots more BFPs ( including my own) 🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼
I have not given in and tested this morning so that's another day closer to D-day without caving! 

I only have a hpt that the clinic sent me home with but not sure what brand it is - I don't think it's a first responder so I am not keen on using.


----------



## 63053 (May 22, 2011)

Well I used the stick given by the clinic which didn't even work...totally blank, not even a test line. Then I made poor hubby go out in the rain to buy me one from boots....he came back with a digital one which I don't trust (I want to see the line!) so I was huffing and puffing and getting dressed to go get one myself and he has just gone back out again....
Today is OTD and I'm not ready for any answer at all 

Congrats on all those bfps, welcome to thenewbies, forgive me lack of personals this morning


----------



## itwillhappen2015 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh Belle got everything crossed for you      xxx


----------



## 63053 (May 22, 2011)

It's a BFN for me I'm afraid  
Thank you all for your support. This is such a horrible thing for all of us to have to go through.
Best of luck to the rest of you. I'll be back when I get to try another Frostie.
   And


----------



## itwillhappen2015 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh Belle, so very sorry to see this. Be kind to yourself & good luck when you cycle again xxx


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

Lizzo - huge congrats.

Dinapantz - I think the veins are a good sign. Be cautiously optimistic. 

Belle - I'm so sorry. It's gut wrenching and I really feel for you. 

AFM - I am 9dp5dt and my OTD isn't until Friday but I'm sure that I'm out. I had the tell tale night sweats and killer af pains last night. I've never had them before and not gone on to have a failed cycle. I spent most of yesterday crying my eyes out and I know I have DH really worried. I don't know why but this cycle has really taken it out of me. We have one more paid for already but we said that, after that, it would be it at least for a while and I guess the reality of it all just hit me. how am I 6 transfers down with no baby. 

Sorry to be the downer (especially on a Monday) guys, there seems to be lots of positive news on this thread so I hope it continues.


----------



## LisaFerny (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi Ladies

I haven't been online for a few days so it has taken me ages to catch up on the thread, lovely to see so many BFP's last week, congtrats to all  

So sorry to the ladies who haven't got a positive result this time, we're such strong women to be going through what we do but sometimes we just need a big hug   please look after yourselves xxx

It always feels a bit insensitive to share good news when i know some of you are feeling so down but I know from previous times that we are always happy for others even when we have bad news ourselves.

I've just had my blood test results and i've had confirmation of BFP!
My BHCG is at 1756iu/L at 15dp5dt, i have no idea what this means but the clinic seem happy with it!

After a bout of food poisoning and completely different symptoms than my last BFP it just confirms that you can't second guess what's going on in those wombs of ours!

Love, hugs & baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## Daisy1234 (Jul 28, 2015)

LisaFerny - great news  your HCG levels are good - it varies massively between women, the chart shows the normal range at 5 weeks between 180 and 7400 and the key is that it increases in the early weeks.

Belle - so sorry to hear your news - hugs

MrsJ12 - you have been on such a long journey and I am sorry if your body is telling you its not going to happen this time. Sending you hugs and positive thoughts.

x


----------



## GraceD (Jun 13, 2015)

secondchances said:


> grace-d oh you poor thing. my thoughts are with you. your right of course and a pregnancy would not register yet so be strong and get better.


Hopefully I will be okay. I have a UTI also so on antibiotics, just hoping for a positive when I test next week. Baby dust for all of us still waiting.


----------



## AMAM (May 8, 2013)

Not sure why but I am having the Monday blues, I have got it in to my head this has not worked for me and I still have to wait till Saturday to test!!I am feeling a little sick today and have a stabbing pain on my left side (not as far as as my ovary) along with slight cramping so it makes me think Af is on its way? Just don't know what to think anymore? Xx


----------



## Dinapantz (Nov 26, 2012)

MrsJ12: Have you had your immune system blood tested?  I was in the same boat as you until I did and was shocked at my results in conjunction with hubbies sperm motility issues which we always thought was the sole issue.  I had my first fresh cycle in the UK with a variety of immune meds (we live abroad) and I had my baby boy 2 years ago.  I'm also just 3 days behind you on this cycle......good luck xxx. Sorry to hear any negatives too.  In my humble opinion if it's not working it may well be your immune system is attacking the embryo amongst other blood clotting issues like me?!


----------



## Southwest (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey

I haven't posted on here for a while but have reading through everyday. Congrats to all the BFPs, such lovely news.

I have tried to be positive from the outset and it was working up until I started testing. Stupid I know. Ive tested everyday from  5dp5dt and got stark white bfn's. Today I'm 9dp5dt and still bfn. I spent the whole day yesterday in tears as I know the only reason af hasn't arrived is because of the Cyclogest. 

Mrsj12 it seems we are sadly in the same situation :-( 6 IVF's and no baby. It's so hard. 

I have been looking at using a donor egg at Serum in Athens but it's such a huge step.

I will probably go out and buy wine tonight. My OH doesn't understand how I know it hasn't worked as OTD is not until Thursday but AF due today. When you know you know :-(

Sorry for being so negative xx


----------



## Dinapantz (Nov 26, 2012)

GraceD: Are you or your clinic concerned about the UTI?  How did you get it and how did you know?  The reason I ask is because I gave birth to my son at 26 weeks and they swear my cervix was closed and can only think it was a possible infection.  Obviously if I am pregnant I'm going to be concerned about any UTI's.  Tx in advance and what date do you test.  What's your story?  I'm FET 6DP5DT.


----------



## Dinapantz (Nov 26, 2012)

Southwest: any immune issues that you're aware of?  So sorry to hear about you BFN.  I tested day 5 and got a BFN which I wasn't expecting and I'm terrified to test again on the 8th.


----------



## Southwest (Feb 5, 2014)

Dinapantz I have no know immune issues. Been tested for all sorts but have also been told that as I have a 9yo son (from a previous relationship) that there shouldn't be any issues. I had intrapilids this time and had Karyotype testing which all came back fine. I think I just have to be honest with myself and come to terms with the fact that my eggs are just not up to it. I'll be 40 next month.

It's so sad for my other half. He desperately wants a baby of his own (he's been my sons Dad since he was 3).

I was so sure it would work this time. I gave up my job so I would have no stress and worked really hard in trying to produce more eggs which I did. 

Anyway at least I can celebrate my 40th I guess


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi all

Lots of love to u all!!

Afm still waiting for Thursday! 

Quick question when do I expect my af to come? The usual 25days or later on progesterone? Last month it came 4 days after I stopped the pessaries but I feel like I've got af pains but not sure if it's wind!!! 

Blue


----------



## itwillhappen2015 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ladies, I caved!!!!! I had such an urge of wanting to test today! 

And it's a BFP!!!!! 🙌🏻🙌🏻🙌🏻🙌🏻🙌🏻🙌🏻 I am so happy I can't stop laughing and smiling. Must poor husband seems in shock! 

The line is the same colour as the control line, it came up in under a minute. I tested with the test that my clinic gave me - I didn't bother buying any others as I was determined to wait until OTD but I just had such an urge today . I am so happy xxx


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Yay!!! Congratulations!!!  Xxx


----------



## misswoo (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi all, can I join in please?

I had my egg collection on 30th september which was my birthday so hope it makes it a lucky cycle for me. I had 16 eggs collected and 10 fertilised. This is the first time I have got to blast and have had two transferred today.

I am so nervous of the outcome as it is my 3rd fresh cycle and I'm not sure how many more times I can keep going through this if it doesn't work. 

My OTD is 17th October. 

Congratulations to those who have got their BFP.

Sending hugs to those with a BFN. 

Xx


----------



## secondchances (Dec 20, 2014)

itwillhappen - wowit is happening for you. great result. always inspiring to hear some positives.

bluestone - af is blocked by elevated Prog. this is why for frozen cycles a high level is vital as the body is not making its own. so af cannot start until 2-3 days after you stop meds or prog level drops naturally.

southwest - sad for you and DH . but donor eggs is still a wonderful child that is very much yours so dont rule it out. genetics is not the whole deal.

my test is today but am not hopeful as an early one was neg. but will have another go and eventually I keep throwing the dice (and the cash doesn't run out) I will throw a six.


----------



## secondchances (Dec 20, 2014)

graced - golly you are in the wars aren't you. I hope you have someone with you to do the handholding thing and the hospital are treating you well. let us know your progress.


----------



## GraceD (Jun 13, 2015)

Yes the family and hubby, the hospital have been good so far and the antibiotics seem to have kicked in. Still so anxious during this 2ww just praying for a positive 🙏.  I am now 6dp5dt had mild period pains yesterday but not for long only nipples soreish and as for back pain guess that was attributable to the UTI. So tempted to test but still feel it's too early.


----------



## AMAM (May 8, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you are all well?

Did anyone have any implantation bleeding? I think it would be a little too late for me to get it but I am not sure?
I had my ET on 28th October so I should be 8dp5dt - is that too late TBH it has been very very minimal today and I have only seen it twice brown is not red when I have wiped (sorry TMI) I am getting worried I might be out Advice would be appreciated for a 1st cycler  xx


----------



## bryony_t (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Amam - not necessarily too late to be implantation bleed. On my last pregnancy I had an implantation bleed 9dp5dt - I assumed it was AF and that I was out of the running, sulked for a while and then did a test the next day to be sure - which was a BFP! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## secondchances (Dec 20, 2014)

amam - brown indicates that bleed is not fresh so could be implantation signs from a day or two ago. So stay positive until the OTD.


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi ladies

I hope you're doing ok...

I had my transfer today..was a bit upset as was advised to wait to day 5..which was today but my two 8 cell embryos died out..so had a 6 cell captivating one put in..whatever that means! Half a day away from blastocyst can u believe!!! 

So 2ww it is and I'm already going nuts!! Any advice with how to keep occupied would be great..I can't find any tv that makes me laugh :/ xx


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm really struggling with this 2ww.
I thought it was going ok and I caved last night on a clear blue 6dp5dt? Not even fmu? 
I'm working hard and going to try and not think about it.
But I know I will nip to tesco on the way home ans test tomorrow morning on a frer. That's 8dp5dt, and should show by then

How are use finding it? Xx


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

CMJ - watch orange is the new black or breaking bad


----------



## kibbers21 (Sep 26, 2015)

I got through my 2WW with orange is the new black  

  for all of you to get your much deserved BFPs  

Xxx


----------



## Educating rene (Apr 2, 2015)

Grace - did you have antibiotics for a Uti during 2ww? I think I might have one developing this morning, I'm 2dp5dt. I wondered whether antibiotics were fine during this time in the event I do have one. 

Thanks x


----------



## Dinapantz (Nov 26, 2012)

I tested again today 8DP5DT and I received 1-2 weeks pregnant on Clear Blue.  I'm so thrilled & relieved especially after I tested early at 5DP5DT and received a 'Not Pregnant'.  I was sooo very scared this morning.  Will test again on my official test date on Oct 12 and will use FR tests too just to be sure.


----------



## NoraBatty (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi everyone, hope you don't mind me jumping in. I'm 7dp5dt, we had ICSI and a great quality blasto transferred so I should feel quite positive but I'm starting to run out of steam and the 2ww is really dragging for me now!

Wishingonastar- I tested yesterday using a clear blue digital (all I had in the house!), it was neg and I kind of knew it would be as it's too early and they aren't very sensitive.  I'm glad I did though as it got the urge to test out of my system and proved to me that there's no point testing too early. Hang in there!


----------



## nicevo80 (May 4, 2015)

Good morning girls! I wrote an essay whilst in the car at the beginning of the week then lost signal so it didn't post 😩. 

I'm so sorry to those who've got BFN ... I can only imagine what you must be going through and I wish you luck in your next move whatever it may be   

Congratulations to the new BFP's ... wonderful news! 

The new girls that are in the 2ww, I'm not gonna lie, it's hell! I was up and down every single day! I hated it, I'm generally a positive person but just couldn't find it in myself. I was convinced it hadn't worked and any syptom was a Cyclogest side effect but I got my BFP last thurs. I wish you all the very best of luck hope you get your wishes  

Afm I'm still in a daze at all and can't quite believe it worked first time. I feel extremely lucky and blessed xxx


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Nora - I know it's to early for us. I was the same as it's all I had. I buying frer on the way home and testing tomorrow morning. I will be 5dp8dt and I reckon if should show by then, what do u think, what your testing plans? Xx


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Congratulations on the Bfps xx


----------



## NoraBatty (Aug 21, 2015)

Nicevo80 - Conratulation on your BFP! It must feel so amazing  

Yeah, I've been quite surprised how difficult this bit is. I'm usually a positive person but this is really testing me to the limit. I had a bit of a melt down this morning but feel a bit better now. I guess sometimes you just have to let it all out! My OTD is Sunday, which seems so far away. Oh well, one day at a time...

Wishing - I was thinking of doing something similar. I was going to pick up a few first response tests tonight and see if I could hold out until Friday morning as then I will be 14 days past EC and I think that's the earliest it can really work. The negative has scared me out of testing too early!


----------



## AMAM (May 8, 2013)

Hi Everyone - congrats on all the BFP - gives us all some hope


nicevo80 - You have to be made of some stearn stuff to get through this 2ww - it is absolute hell and like you said so many ups and downs and every day is different.

Nora - Sorry it was a negative but like you said it gets that temptation out of the way so now hopefully you get a BFP on your OTD

AFM - no more blood since I said yesterday and TBH it was hardly anything so god know?? I have had cramping like AF all day and all last night and this morning I just feel sick, still feeling a little negative and trying to find other reasons for how I am feeling - I have really surprised myself I thought I would cave and test this morning but have not given into temptation and really going to try and hold out still Saturday which is going to be very very hard. I am actually so scared of testing


----------



## GraceD (Jun 13, 2015)

Dinapantz said:


> I tested again today 8DP5DT and I received 1-2 weeks pregnant on Clear Blue. I'm so thrilled & relieved especially after I tested early at 5DP5DT and received a 'Not Pregnant'. I was sooo very scared this morning. Will test again on my official test date on Oct 12 and will use FR tests too just to be sure.


Congrats very happy for you. I am too scared to test.


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

I went to boots on lunch and bought 4xfrer, the women just gave me a strange look. I was always for holding out until otd, but I just feel like I ruined it last night by testing, so maize well just pee in frer, I'm 7dp5dt today..... 

I can't help myself. Well done for these who are holding out, I think the bfn gets easier with each day,,, I don't wanna shock on otd. But I'm still praying and know it's too early x


----------



## kibbers21 (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi guys I got my BFP last Friday and was shocked. 

I waited the whole time and tested OTD it was difficult but the closer my date got the more scared I was to test. I did a clear blue digital and the one from the hospital i ran away as soon as i did the tests and my fiance had to check the results and i got a 1-2 weeks on the digital and 2 lines on the other second line wasn't the darkest but a positive  is a positive and I also tested again Sunday the 4th with another digital just to make sure   and got a 2-3 week reading. 

Just wanted to share my story as all I had were sore boobs and a bit of constipation oh and no period of course I had no implantation bleeding or anything like that so even if you don't have symptoms your not out. Just try hold out for your OTD that way there is no chance of a false result and it was so worth the wait.

Keep your chins up ladies it does work. Positive thinking can make a massive difference for yourselves more than anything. I had some down moments but kicked myself in the butt lol remember the 2WW won't last forever be strong.

Baby dust to all of you waiting to test xxx


----------



## AMAM (May 8, 2013)

Okay so this afternoon I caved in and did a test, was feeling like crap and thought I could be out and I could see the faintest of faintest of a second line, I got dh to check and he said there is something there definitely Can I take it as a bfp I used the clear blue one the clinic gave me the line looks like the example a they give you extremely faint??
Gonna test again tomorrow morning to see but what do you think ladies I am currently 9dp5dt
Xxx


----------



## nicevo80 (May 4, 2015)

It sounds like a positive to me amam! I did mine at 8dp5dt but first thing in the morning ... I'll be thinking of you tomorrow morning 🙏🏼 xxx


----------



## discodiva77 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congratulations to all the BFPs so far 

I'm only 3dp5dt and Sunday feels like it was a month ago. Lol. Time feels like it's standing still. Got family coming to stay over the weekend so hopefully that will help kill some of this 2ww. I'm off work so a bit bored of being in the house - especially when I have to watch what I'm doing. Normally I'd start gutting out cupboards, etc when I'm housebound but I don't want to lift anything too heavy. So im trying to do light housework and watch boring daytime tv. How does everyone else kill time during the 2ww?


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi Ladies,

I'm 7DP5DT. Yestarday I tested (evening) on clear blue and got a 'Not Pregnant'. On lunch today 12pm I tested on FRER and there is a line, but its faint, really faint. My sister had to quint, I don't know if its an evap line or my 250 Overtrall that I had on 30/9.

I know only time will tell, but I really wanted your opinions, are there evap lines on FRER? Will my trigger still be in my system 7 days later,

Any honest advise would be sooo much appreciated, this is my 3rd 2ww and I cant bare to get excited for it to be taken away from me...

x


----------



## SDH (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi all, this is my first post.  Congratulations to those that are BFP and big hugs to those that are BFN. 
I am currently  12dp5dt of my first ICSI cycle.  I started bleeding heavily yesterday, so to be quite honest I think I am out of the running, but have not tested, don't really see the point right now and OTD is Friday so will probably leave it until then to be sure.  

Can I ask a bit of advice please?  Between egg collection and transfer I ended up going back into the clinic because my left ovary was very painful and they did the checks for OHSS, which was all fine.  I was advised to take paracetamol.  It did ease off until Sunday and as the week has gone on it has got more painful and there is now obvious swelling over the left ovary.  The clinic are just saying that it is probably bruised and just keep taking the pain killers.  Has anyone else had experience of this?  I would be grateful for any advice.  

Thank you and baby dust to all!


----------



## GraceD (Jun 13, 2015)

Yes my right ovary was in a lot of pain after egg collection  and after egg transfer and up to last weekend were still pretty swollen but I had mild OHSS plus a bad UTI which meant everything was swollen and painful for me.  It will settle down. I hope everything is ok for you.


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

Hi all, 

I just wondered if anyone has any experience of getting a faint bfp at 12dp5dt and whether or not this lead to a healthy pregnancy? I was shocked to get one this morning on the clinic provided test as I was experiencing af cramping overnight for the last few nights. Does this mean I am likely to have a chemical? It wasn't so faint you had to squint but it was no where near as dark as the control line if that helps. DH is saying there was a line but he's not going to be convinced until tomorrow if it's positive on OTD. 

I would be very grateful of any advice as I can't concentrate on anything.


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

I don't think many tests are as dark as the control line this early on...I know a lady with twins and she showed me her first test and it was just a faint pink line too. 

Someone may say otherwise but I think congratulations are in order   xx


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

Can you post a picture? xx


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

Can't post a pic right now as I am at work. It wasn't a regular brand test it was provided by my clinic and so was a generic one. I know the line was there it's just the colour that has me worried (the control line was dark red and my line was light pink), when I was pg with my miscarriage the lines were dark and came up straight away but it was a different test that I had bought. Guess I'm going to have to see what happens tomorrow, if I haven't been admitted to the insane asylum by then. 

I'm also worried about the cramps - arrrggghhh.


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello, thought id join you ladies on the 2ww if you dont mind!
I had ET on 6th October which was a FET with only one frozen I had left. So relieved to have got to this stage and now just waiting for OTD. The clinic told me I can test on 16th October so a week tomorrow if i make it that far. I am going to test on the 17th though which is a saturday. Im working my 2ww and didnt want to do the test, get bad news then go to work.
So nervous again and already on knicker watch! 

Well done to those of you that have BFP's and hope to see lots more from you all.
xx


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi mrsJ12, my initial tests were very faint but there was obviously a second line, I think from about 4 days after test day the lines were starting to darken but it's still really early just now. Just to say that I too had lots of AF type cramping until I was about 7 weeks which always freaked me out but I know know this is really common. Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow x


----------



## Bax (Feb 25, 2015)

If you read your test straight away, it sounds like good news!  Leaving it for 10 minutes or so can give you an evaporation line but that would be so very very faint it is really quite hard to see.  It sounds to me like cautious congrats - test again tomorrow!


----------



## itwillhappen2015 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi ladies 

Congrats to all the new BFP's a line is a line I say! 
I was lucky in that mine came up straight away and it did go as dark as the control line. But I still keep going back to look at it to check it's still there! The test I used was one that my clinic gave me and it's branded with the name of the clinic so no idea what the "real " brand is. 

Another litte sigh of relief, got my Beta hCG results back 2521 IU/L. Been to the Drs this morning( had to go anyway for something else) and mentioned it to them and it was all systems go, issued me with the maternity exempt form for prescriptions, gave me all the paperwork to book in with midwives and gave me a prescription for folic acid. I did ask if I could continue just using the pregnacare conception vitamins but they said to just take the folic acid. 

Good luck to those who are awaiting their OTD - keep positive!!! 
And to any ladies who have had a BFN - my heart goes out to you & pray that it will be your time soon x


----------



## GraceD (Jun 13, 2015)

Well I cracked and did a First Response test 8dp5dt thinking by now there would be something but it was negative am just gutted and feel it failed now but still trying to think positive sigh


----------



## AMAM (May 8, 2013)

GraceD - Sorry to hear that hun  but its still early - when is your OTD?

Just found this whilst looking at cramping and bleeding on Google 
http://www.madeformums.com/pregnancy/why-some-women-suffer-bleeding-and-cramps-in-early-pregnancy/35715.html

Just thought it could help with us ladies who have cramping and spotting   

/links


----------



## itwillhappen2015 (Apr 2, 2013)

Grace - get your positive pants on! Keep thinking of a positive outcome and seeing two lines when you next test x


----------



## Wales81 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi ladies, can I join you? 

Had a FET this morning. Transferred 2 blastocyst's. My otd is 21st. Any tips for surviving the 2ww would be amazing, I don't plan to test until my otd.

Congratulations to those who have already got their bfp, and fingers crossed for the rest of us!

Xxx


----------



## NoraBatty (Aug 21, 2015)

GraceD - I'm totally with you on this   I'm 8dp5dt and got a negative this morning. Just hoping mine's a late developer!!


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi Wales, I wont lie, the 2ww is horrible but I like to keep busy to take my mind off it. I actually work my 2ww, I have an office job so not on my feet and this helps me. I also dont test until OTD, I know some ladies do and I guess in a way it can prepare you for OTD without such a huge buildup to the date, but personally for me I am against it. I dont want to get an false positives and know that testing on the day my clinic tells me too will give me the right result. 
Good Luck. xx

Itwillhappen, thats brilliant Beta results. All go now on getting various appointments booked. How exciting. 

Grace and nora, re test again in a couple of days, keep positive. 

xx


----------



## GraceD (Jun 13, 2015)

NoraBatty Me too, I am trying to remain optimistic.  Hang in there, we will have positives by next week 

AMAM Yes it is still early.  My OTD is 12th Oct, however, have appointment on 14th for serum HCG blood test, had some mild period like cramping today but just mild and did not last long.

itwillhappen2015 Thanks for the encouragement am still thinking positive.

Educating rene Yes the hospital gave me antibiotics safe to use in the first trimester, go and see your GP they will know what to give you.


----------



## jane baun (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi, please can I join? Finding it hard. Had a rough ride so far- 7x icsi, 2nd icsi gave us a son but still born due to hospital error. I was really ill afterwards also. Low amh, rubbish egg quality, severe MF. 2dp2dt rubbish embryo even after IMSI.Husband says no more.... seems cruel to give us false hope. No symptoms so far... I had really obvious signs with my son, and none on any of the negative cycles. Thanks...sorry to be negative.


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi all hope ur ok?
I've just done a hpt day before Otd... I think it's positive ... Very very feint line omg!! Will test agin tomoz! X


----------



## annwess (Aug 20, 2015)

Hello
I am too in 2ww. Today is my 7dp3dt. Blood test 15 October. I'm really tempted to test earlier maybe 11dp and already bought couple tests but scared to see neg. It's my first icsi and only one nhs founded cycle had 2 d3 transfer 1 October and don't have any frozen left. Can't afford to pay for treatment so it wil be everything or nothing. So far only have sore boobs,cramps period like but not al the time. After EC had reaĺly bad ovaries pain for few days but now its much better. Yesterday night could not fall asleep was so so hot.
I know all above is progesteron fault probably but all this waiting driving me mad.
Have a small question sorry for tmi:
Today is 3rd day I had a bit of white/clear mucus like ovulation type but thicker and it happened only 1-2 times a day after being in loo.During all day is just white watery type but not much.Anyone experienced something like this?
Just worried that is not normal and is over for me😢
Anna


----------



## enocar (Jan 17, 2014)

Sure I'm already out  7dp3dt, bfn on internet cheapie, supposed to be 10miu ones, and in the past hour I've started feeling like my period is coming  Not cramping, just a dull feeling


----------



## Educating rene (Apr 2, 2015)

enocar - 7dp is still early though - as i'm in 2ww too i've been reading examples of early testing outcomes and many who test at 8dp are sometimes still getting a negative, but then a positive when they test later on nearer to their OTD. i'm tempted to test early too, which i still might do but only maybe a couple of days just because of the examples that others have given. fx it will change when you re-test after a few days. x


----------



## enocar (Jan 17, 2014)

Thankyou  I'm here having a good cry, feel defeated, I say I can't change the outcome and what will be will be, to those who know about the ivf, but I wish they could see that it's all fake and I want to be a mum so bad  I just can't help feeling like this cramping is a sign of the failure to come  I've got another week to go before my official test day


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi all

I've tested again and it's says not pregnant 😞


----------



## GraceD (Jun 13, 2015)

enocar Try not to worry, I had a negative yesterday and I feltike crap but you go to hold onto your faith and hope, think positive.  I am 9dp5dt today but I won't test again now until the morn of my OTD which is 12th Oct.  My serum HCG blood test is the 14th.  Cramping isn't a sign of failure it could be implantation cramping,  I started cramping mildly from 5dpt then quite a bit yesterday.  I was told I won't have a period because of all the hormonal meds so I am hoping it's implantation cramps.


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

Morning all, well I am so happy to say that we got a BFP this morning on OTD. For those of you doubting your cycles I urge you to see some of my posts on here a few days back, I was so sure it hadn't worked. I'm more than pleased to be proven wrong. I was so emotional and had horrible af cramps. 

Now I'm just terrified of helping them/it stick! Please let this be our time. xx


----------



## GraceD (Jun 13, 2015)

mrsj12 - Brilliant news congrats.


----------



## enocar (Jan 17, 2014)

Thankyou ladies 💜 Cramping still there this morning  along with the slightly sore boobs, that would give me hope if I wasn't on cyclogest pessaries.....from now on I'm blaming all my problems on those annoying little things lol. 8dp3dt today, I'm going to try (really try) not to test again until my cb tests turn up next week from the Amazon Gods......hopefully will give me a little miracle 🙏 Congratulations on those BFP's have a healthy and happy 9 months 😁💜


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi ladies,

Mrsj12, thats brilliant you testing positive today. Congrats and that is fab news.

enocar, 7dpt is still really early to do a test. I say dont test until OTD and then you will know for sure. keep positive my lovely.  

Grace, I hope you are well and keeping positve too. This is such an anxious stressful time. xx

Bluestone, so sorry to hear that. xx

Jane, so sorry to read your post. You really have had a tough time of this and you must be so strong to go through that many cycles. I really hope this is your time. When do you test? 
xx

Annwess, progestrogene can give you all sorts of symptoms which make you wonder if they are pregnancy related or not. Stay strong and positive.

AFM, 3dp5dt and feeling okayish. I have felt really tired this week and also mega hungry! Last cycle I had really sore breasts in the run up to OTD and they had grown (probably progestrone related) but this time Im not getting any of that. Anyway, Im keeping with my plan of relaxed, go with it, try not to symptom spot and wait until OTD to test! Drinking lots of water too!

xx


----------



## islarose (Sep 24, 2015)

can I join please


----------



## jane baun (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks Becaboo, otd sun 18th oct....but tested this am ... couldn't stand it any longer walked to 24hr tesco at 5am to buy a test. Faint + but I know it must be the trigger....silly really just wanted to see a +.I'm 3dp2dt so no chance genuine bfp. Bit dizzy, no other symptoms


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi Jane, so your test date is pretty near to mine. I am the 16th but I am planning on waiting until the 17th with it being a saturday so I dont have to face work if its a no!
Ah yes that trigger does remain in the system a while doesnt it so yep, dont worry about that result. Are you working your 2ww? I am working so this is (kind of!) taking my mind off it. I have planned to do some nice things this weekend and then next week we can do the countdown together.  Hoping our little embies are getting cosy in there and making homes for the next 9 months! xx


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi all

Just done first response and its bfn! Damn it!
I've emailed clinic for next move x


----------



## GraceD (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks Beccaboo am trying to keep positive.  Today had some sharp stabbing pains on left side still bit of Backache with mild period like pains and twinges.  My test date is 12th but hospital appointment 14th for HCG test.  No other symptoms really. Just 🙏 for a positive result

Blueestone How far into 2ww are you.  Sorry to hear it's crappy I know from yesterday.


----------



## Yee (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi Ladies, thought I'd join the conversation. This thread has kept me going during my 2ww, it's comforting to know I'm not alone in everything that I'm going through and all the emotions that I have been feeling. 

Congratulations to all those that have BFP and to those that have BFN - don't lose hope.

I've just completed my 2ww and I got a BFP, although I tested on 8dp5dt - so happy and extremely blessed as it was my 1st ICSI try.

I just wanted to say to all the ladies in waiting to keep a positive mind, do things that you love to do and just try not think about it. I did all the normal things as I would have done, went straight back to work, went on nights out for dinner etc. I truly believe if you are happy and content it will come good.


----------



## Daisy1234 (Jul 28, 2015)

mrsj12 said:


> Morning all, well I am so happy to say that we got a BFP this morning on OTD. For those of you doubting your cycles I urge you to see some of my posts on here a few days back, I was so sure it hadn't worked. I'm more than pleased to be proven wrong. I was so emotional and had horrible af cramps.
> 
> Now I'm just terrified of helping them/it stick! Please let this be our time. xx


Delighted for you after a stressful 2ww. Try not to worry too much and focus on the positive. ..get plenty of sleep and take post conception folic acid x


----------



## GraceD (Jun 13, 2015)

Today I went toilet (and sorry for tmi) and there was brown mucous type spotting, I am 9dp5dt. Wondering if this is implantation bleeding or if anyone else had something similar bit tender in one spot of my uterus too but nothing severe. Have a headache today too.


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Grace, I never experienced spotting on my last cycle however I have some old cycle buddies that did and are now fully into their pregnancies. Brown spotting could well be implantation bleed and I would be more concerned if it was red blood. Fx crossed that is all it is and it will pass. Thinking of you. Xx


----------



## GraceD (Jun 13, 2015)

I am a little concerned but have been checking regularly and so far thank God no more brown spotting.  Still getting mild period like cramps but very mild. DH and I are hoping this could mean good news 🙏 this is so nerve wracking I am bit tearful today too.


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Glad it's stopped, I know it's so frustrating and concerning. I'm on knicker watch every time I go to the toilet. I'm trying to relax as much as possible and not symptom spot but it's so hard when you are just aware of every twinge! I hope you feel more positive tomorrow after a good nights sleep and have something nice planned for the weekend to help. Xx


----------



## Ducklady (Sep 18, 2015)

Hello everyone, hope you don't mind me joining? Having a right stress out today, feeling like AF due imminently. 1 day 2 embie transferred 3/10. OTD 18/10. ICSI. Please could you add me Sharry? Thanks x


----------



## India_2222 (Aug 12, 2013)

Help - just been to the toilet and there was browny/pinky blood when I wiped. Should be 5w+3 today but feels like it is all over - I've had a bad feeling all week since my BFP. Definitely not AF as I am still on IVF drugs.

Do you think the Early Pregnancy Unit will be able to do anything if I call them in the morning? I know it is too early for a scan but I wondered about a blood test?

Not sure I can cope - it is a year and 2 days since I had a miscarriage at 12 weeks...

K


----------



## AMAM (May 8, 2013)

Morning ladies
Otd today and unfortunately it was a bfn for me   
Devastated to say the least, I really don't know why this has happened? It has been a big lesson learnt on testing early!
Not sure what happens now but af sure did show her ugly face overnight!
Take care all of you still waiting and hope you get a bfp


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Morning amam. So sorry lovely. Had you originally tested early and got a positive? 
It's so disappointing and really feel for you. Take care of yourself today and big hugs. Xx

India, I know ladies on here that  had a little bleed and it was nothing and they are now 20 weeks. It's really common in pregnancy to bleed a little which understandable is very concerning still. My cycle buddies did go to the epu to get checked out however not sure if you have to be referred there by a gp. If it was me I would see how today goes as it could stop. When I had my m/c last go I was 6 weeks and I knew immediately I'd m/c as I had cramps and a full on bleed. Have you had cramp pains? Xx

Ducklady, stay positive. I feel the same, it's a horrible anxious wait. Xx

Grace, how are you today? 

Xx


----------



## GraceD (Jun 13, 2015)

On my way back to A&E bleeding not too heavy but it's got me worried and I am so scared all is lost. 😢
I am just praying it's an implantation bleed


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Grace, I hope that's all it is, fx crossed for you and good luck. Xxx


----------



## itwillhappen2015 (Apr 2, 2013)

So sorry to all the ladies with BFN's & congrats to those who have got their magical BFPs 

Grace hope all is ok & India

I find myself in the same position as you both this morning. Inammsuck with worry! 

On Thursday I had very very faint light brown watery staining on my pad ( i am on progesterone pessaries hence the pad wearing) was a nervous wreck all day yesterday on knicker watch. Felt a bit more relaxed last night as no more. 
Have put my morning pessaries in and about an hour later needed the loo & when I wiped there was some red spotting mixed in with the gunk from the pessaries. I feel ill will worry. Just been the loo again and when I wiped it was pale pink. I don't know what to do - I think I am 5+1. 

I don't know whether to go to EPU at this stage? Or I am wondering ( hoping) that perhaps it's the progesterone irritating the cervix. I have seen ladies put on here somewhere that that can cause spotting. 

Please god it stops I am beside myself. I don't have any cramps , I just feel terrified x


----------



## Ducklady (Sep 18, 2015)

I would phone your EPU or your clinic for advice. We stay with our clinic until a scan at 7 weeks - is this true for you? When I mc last year I had a tiny spot of blood and phoned the EPU & they were brilliant with their advice. They wouldn't scan me until 6 weeks and when I phone them I was 5+2 but they booked me for later that week. Unfortunately I fully bled so cancelled the scan but I did phone my GP who got me booked in for beta blood tests. Either way, don't stress & worry, ring someone & get advice/help. My order is clinic, EPU, GP. A&E won't do much other than blood test and they can leave you sitting in waiting room for ages as you are not clinically unwell yet very distressed (I'm a paramedic so not slagging on A&E it's just there are very sick people going in there who require attention). X


----------



## itwillhappen2015 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks Ducklady

My clinic is in Prague so any scans betas etc I organise myself here! Which they have told me to get a scan in 3 weeks time ( after i gave them my beta results earlier in the week) I haven't contacted them yet about the spotting. 

I am torn between thinking I am being dramatic as so many ladies have spotting early on so do I just ignore it if it stays as it is - or should I be worried. 

So far i have had no more 🙏🏼 and have been the toilet about 15 times! 

I am going to ring baby bond or ultrasound direct and see what's the earliest date I can get I scan done and get myself booked in. I had 2 embryos put back and a lady has just said from my clinic board she had the same spotting and had an early scan and she said the sonographer said it was common in twin pregnancies so could be that.  
I think I will ring the EPU for advice also - thankyou xx


----------



## India_2222 (Aug 12, 2013)

It will happen - this is a really horrible place to be. I spoke to my local EPU and they were really lovely but essentially told me I just have to wait and see. I'm only 5w+3 so too early for a scan. They were not convinced that doing some hcg tests were always helpful as they can give false results. 

So my plan is to keep busy and hope for the best!

Wishing you luck
India x


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

It could go either way - I had one pregnancy where I bled at 6 weeks but my DD was fine - she's now 19. In my last pregnancy I bled at 10 weeks but it progressed into a miscarriage.

At this stage it may be 'breakthrough bleeding', that is, that your body is trying to have a period, or maybe old blood from implantation that has worked its way lose.

You won't really know and a scan wouldn't really tell you much other than the presence or location of the pregnancy because the baby's heart beat can't be traced until 6 weeks gestation.

I would just try to rest and not do too much and see what happens over the next couple of days, also speak to EPU and see what they say.


----------



## GraceD (Jun 13, 2015)

Sigh I am so stressed out still brown spotting with bits could be womb lining no more cramping but scared as hell want to test but just too scared


----------



## annwess (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi
This morning my 9dp3dt started and I tested 6am and came negative.
But I went toillet about 12.30 at night before bed so it was only 5.30h beetwen.
Had 2 3d transfered 1 was 8 cell 2 6 cell.
Just hope I'm not out yet...
I am so so sad now...wish I could turn back time and don't do this test...
It was one of £1 shop tests- 3 in pack.
Hope there is still hope for me...
Anna


----------



## queenbee (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi ladies, 
I hope it's ok to join you in this 2ww. I had two 2day embryos transferred this morning. One was a grade 2 and the other a four (1 being the best).  Does anyone know of any success stories for these sort of gradings? In the past we've had top notch blastocysts and had bfn. 

Wishing all of you still waiting good luck. 
J x


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Morning all,

Seems like there's a lot going on at the moment, I've been really busy so no time to post.  But congratulations to all the bfp and sorry to all the bfns.

So where am I at?  I did my trigger two weeks ago today, I have felt all along that I am not pregnant, no symptoms at all, so I tested on Friday bfn, then I thought I'd got af, but there wasn't much, and since then nothing.  But on Friday I was feeling pretty down so I had a latte, with actual caffeine in it and wine, oh how good it tasted!  I have also been poorly with a stinking cold and my eardrum ruptured last night 😢. But still no bleeding, so I tested again this morning, still bfn, but feelin very confused!  

I'm sure it's negative but this voice in my head is saying maybe, I just wish I could have a definitive answer!


----------



## Ducklady (Sep 18, 2015)

Parky when is your OTD?


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Well, last night I got huge migraine that lasted all night and I didn't sleep, I was in so much pain. I figured it's either LH surge or oestrogen rise that is causing it as I get killer migraines whenever I have a hormonal change which is actually useful if one is TTC. So I tested this morning and I'm 'high fertility' so it detected the oestrogen rise. Am booked tomorrow at a private clinic for follicle tracking so I can see what's going on, absolutely perfect timing. Feeling quite positive as I read ladies are more fertile after a miscarriage and this is my first cycle since then so I think I'm in with a chance.


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

My clinic didn't actually give me a date to test, very odd, but I think that 14  days after my hcg should be about right.


----------



## GraceD (Jun 13, 2015)

Parky77 I would say so.  Mine is 14dpt too.  Good luck hope all is well for both of us.

Hi Guys,  as an update still scanty brown bleed and lower back ache am 11dpt now still trying to remain positive and hoping this doesn't get heavier. Dr at clinic said it's normal to get spotting and continue with meds. My abdo feels full too but not bloated. Just praying everything is ok and I get a BFP next week but feels like I am coming on at times.


----------



## discodiva77 (Sep 21, 2010)

Parky - I had a 5dt last Sunday and my clinic have told me to test on Wed of this week - which will be 10 days after ET. You're supposed to get a clear result 14 days after ovulation. Has it been 14 days yet? X


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

Hi All, 

Sounds like a lot of you are feeling the stress of the 2ww. It's horrendous and I fully sympathise, even with a bfp I am paranoid and very stressed. 

Annwess I really think it's too early for you. With a  3dt it would make you only 12dpo. Some ladies would test positive at this time but lots wouldn't so try and stay away from the pee sticks! 

Queenbee I've heard of people getting their bfp with their worst quality embryos. Keep positive. 

Really sorry to hear your result Amam. I know how much it hurts and I   you get your bfp soon. Be kind to yourself. 

Take care the rest of you. x


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Gosh, something told me to test again and I now have LH surge, earlier than I usually do (it's often on day 16, today is only day 13 and my scan was booked tomorrow - not sure if I should even still go as I will have to use the sperm before tomorrow evening, probably. 

In my BFP cycle, I inseminated 15 hrs after my surge. I don't know exactly when this started (I was negative at 11.30am and positive at 8pm) so I could assume this was a couple of hrs ago and do one at 12 hrs later which would be 8am and then a 2nd one at 2pm?

Really don't know, follicle tracking wasn't until 5pm so now I either cancel or have the scan anyway just to confirm I actually ovulated.  What do you think?


----------



## Ducklady (Sep 18, 2015)

Trying to work out when I can test as some of you ladies seem to have been told earlier OTD than me.

Trigger shot 29/9
EC 1/10
ET 3/10
OTD 18/10 which is 15 days from transfer & 17 from EC. I don't want to test too early & get a false negative as I think that would be worse than not knowing. From info I've seen the HCG should be high enough to detect on HPT on 15/10. Does this seem right? What do you think?

Hope you're all ok? X


----------



## CDUK (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi Ducklady - mine was:
Trigger shot - 1am 1/10 (that was fun!)
EC - 2pm 2/10
ET - 7/10

Our OTD is 19/10 so if based on Trigger shot/EC date yours sounds about right?

I'm not going to test earlier! 

x


----------



## enocar (Jan 17, 2014)

So 11dp3dt and for the past few days i've had af cramps, I had a slight bleed yesterday, only when I wipe, I woke up this morning and had more bleed, it's brown in colour not red, with a little bit of clotting. I've got my test on Thursday but it's quite obviously hasn't worked  I've rung my ivf clinic and asked them to leave me a message but I have had no call back yet, I doubt they could do anything, probably just say take the pregnancy test Thursday......just want it done, it's more of a  knowing it's a negative and not being able to move on


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

Brown blood is usually considered old blood. plenty of women bleed during the 2WW, dont give up hope. I had AF cramps for the first 8 weeks of pregnancy xx


----------



## enocar (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks for the advice, it's only when I wipe, but it's not like a few dots, there's quite a bit :/ Its like my af is just around the corner  I do hope I'm wrong and your right obviously, I just don't feel that lucky. x


----------



## GraceD (Jun 13, 2015)

Did an HTP test at hospital today negative still mild bleeding no cramps or pain sigh


----------



## enocar (Jan 17, 2014)

Well the bleeding is getting more red/pink in colour so even cyclogest pessaries can't keep my AF away :/ Hospital just phoned, told them it had started to get red, and they asked to increase my pessaries to 3 a day, currently on 2, why?? To give myself more false hope? Holding off my period is not going to give me a positive!!


----------



## Dinapantz (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm delighted to report that my official PT today still proved positive.  My first scan is on October 23


----------



## Dinapantz (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear your news enocar & grace d.  I didn't see your posts and didn't mean to sound insensitive with my news


----------



## GraceD (Jun 13, 2015)

Dinapantz said:


> Sorry to hear your news enocar & grace d. I didn't see your posts and didn't mean to sound insensitive with my news


Congratulations very pleased for you x


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Graced and enocar I really hope that it comes good for you, it's such a mind f#*k 

Congrats dinapantz!

I called my clinic today as I still haven't had af even though I've had 2 bfns, I'm going to test again tomorrow, so now I have a strange excitement that I might get a bfp, even though I know I'm not pregnant. Aaagggghhhhh!!!!!

Why can't I just be pregnant?


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Parky - you might still be pg anyway.

I got BFN's with my DD for two weeks and I was 6 weeks pg before the test said positive, admittedly that was 20 yrs ago but it can still happen if your hormone levels aren't high enough.


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

I am officially on the 2WW now. I did the insems today, in the middle of the night and in the morning. I got my LH surge early on day 13 (it had been negative earlier the same day but I re-tested due to symptoms).

Had the follicle scan and it showed a corpus luteum on the left ovary and some fluid but an enormous follicle on the right one measuring 24mm. Apparently it's supposed to ovulate by the time it reaches 20mm so the sonographer was of the opinion I'd already ovulated earlier and that the big follicle wouldn't 'hatch'.

So now I'm just praying I got the timing right. One sample was unwashed but two others were IUI sperm which doesn't last as long (my donor who is the father of my miscarried baby is running low on stocks but I wanted the same donor since I have already been pregnant by him).

My personal feeling is it hasn't worked but I don't know. I'll just have to hang in there and wait with all you ladies.


----------



## GraceD (Jun 13, 2015)

I have an appt at GP tomorrow who will refer me to hospital, it's got heavier during the night and DH and I are accepting it has failed 😢.  Yesterday was doubly sad as it was a year I lost my granny sigh I can't believe all 5 blastocysts were lost 😢 I will keep testing for a couple more days but the bleeding is becoming increasingly heavier. I am going through the blaming myself stage as my body failed to keep them.


----------



## enocar (Jan 17, 2014)

Dinapantz said:


> Sorry to hear your news enocar & grace d. I didn't see your posts and didn't mean to sound insensitive with my news


Congratulations!! Don't worry  We are all adults here, and if someone getting good news about their pregnancy or a bfp is something which causes upset, then this is the wrong place to be! I wish you a healthy and happy 9 months  Now pass that baby dust over  xx


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Juju, stop those negative thoughts this early, at the moment you are pregnant until proven otherwise. 

GraceD I'm so sorry for you both, I know it's what we do but it really isn't your fault, you're angry and want someone to blame and there doesn't seem like there is anyone to blame, so you blame yourself. ITS NOT YOUR FAULT!  ITS JUST ****!

I did another test this morning and got a bfn. I don't know why I'm doing this to myself, or why af won't just bloody come so that I can get over it.  Juju I would go with that theory about the hormone levels if I had the tiniest bit of a symptom, but I don't. 

Good luck to anyone testing today and big hugs to all that need it xxx


----------



## Ducklady (Sep 18, 2015)

Huge congratulations Dinapantz xx


----------



## Ducklady (Sep 18, 2015)

GraceD, it is not your fault. I am so so sorry for you from the bottom of my heart xx


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

Grace I am so sorry it's painful and so sad but please be kind to yourself. It is 100% not your fault.  

Dinapantz - congratulations! so pleased for you. 

Juju - good luck with the 2ww.


----------



## Bethlehem (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi sherry,  can you add me to the list this month, I will test on the 25th of October. (And probably every day before that!)

I am back after a bad year, I had two miscarriages but am back on board now and feeling very positive about the future. Best wishes to all here x


----------



## discodiva77 (Sep 21, 2010)

Morning ladies. Having a bit of a dilemma.  My OTD is tomorrow but I caved this morning and tested (9dp5dt) so 14 days since EC. I took 2 cheapie tests from same box and they both have very very faint lines. I just don't know if this means I've finally got my BFP or if it's too faint to be anything real  I'm so confused!! Anyone else have very faint line at this stage but still get their BFP? x


----------



## itwillhappen2015 (Apr 2, 2013)

Congratulations to the ladies getting their BFP's xx

So sorry to those of you who have had a bfn at this time. You absolutely mustn't blame yourself grace. We don't know why these things happen which makes it all the more frustrating. It's hard to keep the faith, but you must believe that your time will come xxx

well after my BFP just over a week ago, then my Beta being 2521 on OTD I had a dreadful weeks with some bleeding. No cramps just red blood when wiping - and quite a bit of it! Ended up in EPU on sat night. Thankfully my cervix was still closed and I had an early scan yesterday which showed 2 sacs. Too early to see anything else since I am 5 weeks. So I go back in 10 days for another scan. Just hoping and praying all continues as it should. 🙏🏼 

Sending baby dust to all still waiting for their BFP's - Sharry can you update my result xx


----------



## itwillhappen2015 (Apr 2, 2013)

Discodiva77 - a line is a line whether faint or dark! X


----------



## Bethlehem (Dec 2, 2013)

I agree. Today it's a line so celebrate that. I hope it continues to darken over the next week and you get some reassurance. Best wishes x


----------



## discodiva77 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks ladies. I keep looking at both the tests to check I'm not hallucinating the lines. As I say, they're both really faint but I'm feeling cautiously optimistic and I'm going to buy a digital test to do tomorrow morning with my hospital test on my official OTD. X


----------



## Bethlehem (Dec 2, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## Ducklady (Sep 18, 2015)

Exciting discodiva, sounds promising. Fx for you x


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

I wanted to posts because I've not been on here since earlier.
I got my bfp and it was a chemical, I was truly gutted and heart broken.
I think going forward I will always test early because I want to know about even a bit of implantation because it can help find the cause of implantation failure.... But my heart was truly broken x


----------



## L21 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

I've been following for a while but not posting. I got my BFP this morning at 12dpiui and had some brown cm this morning and just wiped again and its bright red....eeek! Does this mean its all over?

Any help would be great, am panicking. x


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi Ladies, I am 3dp 5dt from having 2 embies transferred 1 x 4AB & 1 4BC. This is my second cycle, I wasn't going to join this thread again as I found it so hard last time seeing other ladies getting their BFP's (Sorry if I sound selfish). Last cycle was May and we had 2 top grade 5AA hatching blasts transferred but unfortunately neither implanted.  I drove myself crazy last time and started testing from 4dp 5dt.  I am really going to try and hold off this time at least until 9dp 5dt.  We also have 2 frosties, not the best qualities 5BC & 5CC and our clinic advised that they wouldn't normally freeze but we decided to give them a chance.  This time around I'm on prednisolone, clexane, gestone, cyclogest and progynova.  DH and I have also taken a 30 day course of doxycycline in case of any hidden infections and had the endo scratch. Today at 3dp I have felt very mild cramping, I'm really hoping its a sign of implantation as I don't think I'm mentally strong enough to cope with another BFN.  

xxx


----------



## GraceD (Jun 13, 2015)

Am at emergency Gynae again praying for a bfp today.


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks Parky and Mrsj12

I should try not to be negative about it, I just had 9 negative cycles before my BFP and doctors always make me feel so old just because I'm 38 so logically my head is saying I've got hardly any chance of succeeding but having said that, my scan proved I ovulated and I've got decent lining (3 layers, 9mm thick) so really I don't see why not, unless my 'old' eggs are too rubbish. I do wonder if that's what caused my m/c.

I must stop thinking and just think *pregnant*


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Good luck Grace D.


----------



## enocar (Jan 17, 2014)

Well my clear blue tests came through the post today, cramping yesterday was horrendous, to the point I really thought I couldn't take any more pain :/ And that was after taking some paracetamol and hubby making me a hot water bottle! Cramps gone today, or not as noticeable, still bleeding heavily with some clots (sorry tmi) test was quite obviously negative, would have been nice to have at least made it to test day! Still taking the cyclogest, least for another 2 days as the hospital insists, but definitely think im out this time. Perhaps I will have a higher dose of progesterone next time?


----------



## discodiva77 (Sep 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear this enocar  sending hugs xxx


----------



## Wales81 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi ladies, 

After promising myself I wouldnt test early I've caved in and tested 5dp5dt. The test says bfp,  but I didn't test out my trigger. Im 13 dp trigger today. Did anyone here test out the trigger, if so what day did you test it out on? I'm absolutely furious with myself. I was so calm and collected, now this bfp has completely turned that on its head!


----------



## Ducklady (Sep 18, 2015)

I googled it today and it says it should be out of your system in 10 days. I tested today and got negative, I'm 14 days post trigger


----------



## enocar (Jan 17, 2014)

discodiva77 said:


> Sorry to hear this enocar  sending hugs xxx


Thankyou  Hoped I would be one of the lucky ones and get a first bfp, but sadly not. Still here's to the next ivf journey&#127863;not looking forward to the &#128137;'s but hopefully it'll be 2nd time lucky &#128591;&#128156;


----------



## L21 (Oct 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear that enocar. X


----------



## L21 (Oct 1, 2010)

Congratulations Wales81! Sounds like a bfp to me! X


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

I had a fet of 2 blastocysts  on the 6th. The beta is tomorrow. I have tested by hpt today, but it was neg.  I don't think I will get good news tomorrow.


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi sharry
Please add me: FET 12/10 OTD 16/10

Can I ask ladies following ET do you insert cyclogest PV or PR?
I have been doing it PR since before transfer but panicking now thinking I need to start inserting them vaginally.

Cheers and best wishes xx


----------



## discodiva77 (Sep 21, 2010)

It's my official OTD and I have finally got my      

The hospital test has a faint test line, as has my cheapie HB one too. But my Clearblue digital came up Pregnant 1-2 weeks straight away  I am over the moon and still can't quite believe it!!  DH has gone back to sleep (men!!) But I'm too excited to sleep.  

Now the wait begins for my scan!! My hospital doesn't run blood tests or anything. I've just to send back a letter letting them know BFP or BFN and then I'll get a letter from them with my early 8wk scan appointment date. But 4 weeks is a long time to wait for confirmation  xxx


----------



## Ducklady (Sep 18, 2015)

Huge congratulations Discodiva xxxxx no wonder you can't go back to sleep! So pleased for you


----------



## Wales81 (Jan 5, 2014)

Massive congrats Discodiva!!

Had another, slightly darker positive on a tesco test this morning. Starting to think this could be real. Still only 6dp5dt! Eeek! Xx


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

Congrats Discodiva!! You're right the wait for the first scan is a killer but you got your BFP!! 

Wales81 it's all sounding really good. 

Sorrry to hear your news cosmopolitan - be kind to yourself and take time out.


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Congratulations all those that have got their BFP'S 

I am 4dp 5dt, cramping has gone and just feel like it's all over already.  No more symptoms, just like my last cycle   xxx


----------



## GraceD (Jun 13, 2015)

Congrats everyone with BFP and sorry those that haven't.  I am awaiting my HCG test results today but I am still bleeding 😢 a bit heavier (moderate) no pain no cramps bright red (sorry tmi) but just feel it's failed 😢😞. I am 14dpt and implantation bleeding they say wouldn't last so long.


----------



## kibbers21 (Sep 26, 2015)

Congratulations Disco diva. I'm the same have to wait it out now as clinic doesn't do bloods but honestly it goes quicker than you think I got my BFP OTD 02 Oct and I got my letter on Monday my scan dates the 26th I can't wait (less than 2 weeks to wait now) .... also a little scared don't think I will actually believe it till I see the little one on screen xxxx


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Congratulations Disco Diva - it's magical when you see 'Pregnant' on the test, isn't it?


----------



## FizzyWizzy (Oct 14, 2015)

Hello all,

I have just undergone my 2nd IVF cycle and had two beautiful grade 1 embies transferred in 8 days ago(counting day of transfer as day 0).

Couldn't resist and tested yesterday at 7dp5dt and got a negative. The very same day I found a brown clot amoungst all waxy residue from the cyclogest pessaries I inserted (vaginally) earlier that morning.

Today, I found the same brown clot which I assume is old blood from somewhere within, and am experiencing AF like but much more subtle and gentle cramps around my legs and back.

Scared and    Hard that this isn't it! Anyone able to relate to this at all ongoing through this currently? I have a blood test on Friday and that's also when I think I'm due  
Thank you xx


----------



## GraceD (Jun 13, 2015)

BFN for me


----------



## RachZhel (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

Can I join this thread please. I had egg collection on Friday and just had ET today, I feel like I shouldn't breathe or move at the moment 😂 I wasn't sure wether ET would go ahead today as was over stimulated, I have PCO and they retrieved 26 eggs and I donated half but only slightly over stimulated  and all was ok 😀 OTD is 23rd, I'm at work over the next 4 days and then have a week off so hoping to take it easy next week whilst waiting to test! Did anyone else go straight back to work after ET? I'm worried I'm going to over work myself.

Rach x


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

So sorry Grace X

Huge congrats disco diva!!!!


----------



## L21 (Oct 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your bfn grace. X


----------



## discodiva77 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the congrats ladies. Still doesn't seem real!!

Grace, so sorry to hear about your result. Xxx


----------



## Ducklady (Sep 18, 2015)

Grace, I'm so sorry to hear about your negative result. Big hugs xxx


----------



## Dinapantz (Nov 26, 2012)

My OTD result was positive.  Please update your list.  Tx a lot.


----------



## lilacfairy (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi all, I'd like to join as well, please? Still trying naturally atm and I can only guess when OTD is. My cycle and OV vary massively. I don't test for OV anymore because I find it too stressful and also because I kind of know my body by now. I'm guessing I'm 11 days past OV, but pms symptoms have already reduced so I'm not too hopeful!


----------



## L21 (Oct 1, 2010)

Congratulations Dina! Xx


----------



## itwillhappen2015 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi can you update your list my result was a BFP 😄


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Congratulations!!!! Yay!


----------



## misswoo (Apr 13, 2014)

Fizzywizzy, I had spotting on days 6 and 7 past my 5dt and I got a positive. Hopefully this is also implantation for you. It is too early for AF. X


----------



## Wales81 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi all. 

I've recently had a FET (8/10/15) and I am 7dp5dt. My clinic do a trigger as part of FET and I'm currently 14 days past this. I've been getting a faint bfp since 5dp5dt but I can't shake the feeling it could still be the trigger. I had 250 ovitrelle and didn't test it out. Did anyone still have the trigger showing 14 days later? The tests I've been using are tesco which I believe are 25 miu. 

I'm so mad with myself for testing so early! 

Xxx


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi ladies

Bfp ladies..what pregnancy tests did you use? I just have a cheap 2 pack one from.boots...says test on the day your period is expected...do you think this will be accurate enough..or should I be getting a better one that says can detect up to 6 days before or something?

Thanks so much xxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

if you can wait... the one you have is fine. i always need a good spread of tests so i'd have a couple of digitals and a couple of first response early responses and the clinic test, and test say four days early, two days early, test day and two days later... just to make sure i was certain. but that's just me!!!! most people probably just test on OTD.   good luck


----------



## misswoo (Apr 13, 2014)

Wales, your trigger should be out after 10 days. I would say you are pregnant! Congrats!

CMJ, early detection superdrug tests are very sensitive so are a good one to get! I went through 7 tests in the last 4 days lol.


----------



## RB76 (Jul 27, 2011)

I always use first response, although I wouldn't recommend six days early. The absolutely earliest reliable test date is 14dpo/ 14 days past EC.
The cheap ones do work but I've never had much confidence in them, not sure why!


----------



## KSG123 (May 24, 2015)

Hi Cmg. I bought the clear blue ones (non digital) and first tested 3 days before otd. There was a definite line. I used the digi one on test day which said pregnant 1-2 weeks x


----------



## L21 (Oct 1, 2010)

CMJ - I got some cheapie ones from amazon that you can test 6 days early with (i got a very faint bfp at 11dpiui), then I bought Sainsburys own brand ones too. I'm a bit superstitious as the sainsbury ones showed up my bfp when I had my now daughter!

Look for the ones which have a sensitivity of 10 as I think some of the digital ones only pick up hcg at 25.

I know its tempting to test early (i did) but if you wait til OTD you know the result is a genuine one. Best of luck.

xx


----------



## moonpig68 (Apr 15, 2013)

I used the Superdrug own brand 14 days past EC and apparently you can use them up to 4 days earlier. Wouldn't recommend it just in case you have a late implanter. Good luck x


----------



## Wales81 (Jan 5, 2014)

I've just been using Tesco ones so far xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

FRER or superdrug own, avoid CB digis and don't mix and match brands if you are going to test a lot (like me) 

L xx


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

I say clearblue digital is the best. I'm not convinced internet cheapies even work. I used them and it said negative when the clearblue digital said 'Pregnant: 1-2'  I tested on 13dpo and even a week later the cheap ones still had a barely there line.

I wouldn't test earlier than that as even the best tests can say negative when you aren't if you do it early and for me, seeing a BFN is soul destroying so I'd rather wait.

Sadly I miscarried at 10 weeks, hence being back on the 2WW.


----------



## FizzyWizzy (Oct 14, 2015)

misswoo said:


> Fizzywizzy, I had spotting on days 6 and 7 past my 5dt and I got a positive. Hopefully this is also implantation for you. It is too early for AF. X


Oh I sincerely hope so. Thank you for the reassurance Misswoo  Still hanging in there...blood test on Monday so I sincerely hope it's positive. The clots have not reappeared however hot flushes have kicked in as well as a weird pain in left thigh to complement the tug I feel on the left side of my womb region  this weekend will be the be all end all for me. Best of luck with your little one xxx


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Thank you so much ladies...sorry to gate crash... my post kept being moved ! 

I have managed to wait right up until day11 which is otd......so scared that I must must get a good test... 

One question... it says to stop taking my cyclogest after 18 days but that will only be day 12 past transfer,would you keep it going to day 14 even if you get a negative on the day 11 otd just incase? I had a day 5 transfer...

Thank you so much and good luck xxxxx


----------



## JuJu74 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Sharry and all still on their 2ww!

Can you add me please? I just had my FET today on a natural cycle and am due to test on 27 October.

We only had one embryo frozen and it was mixed news from the embryologist as it thawed and the cells were alive, but the blastocyst hadn't started to re-expand in the 2 hours between thaw and replacement.  So it's softly, softly at the moment as we let things take their course.

I look forward to reading the through the threads here and catching up on everyone's stories, keeping my fingers crossed for you all.  This board was a fantastic support to me last time and I'm glad to be back here again.

Hugs to all
Xxx


----------



## misswoo (Apr 13, 2014)

CMJ, I would continue taking the progesterone until the clinic say to stop. When I've had BFN before if I've had no AF then they make you continue and retest. Under no circumstances should you stop until they tell you to x


----------



## FizzyWizzy (Oct 14, 2015)

I second MissWoo! I have started to "bleed" brown today   plan is to keep going with the cyclogest until Monday when I have my blood test. I'll let the nurse decide when I should stop just in case there is a little glimmer of hope left  

My symptoms are as follows:
Nauseated 
Hot Flushes
Pain towards the left side of my womb (its not like my regular AF pain it's more like a pinch which comes and goes)
Mood swings 
Very strong sense of smell.

Clinging onto every thread of hope


----------



## misswoo (Apr 13, 2014)

Fizzywizzy, as long as it isn't bright red blood then all is good  your embie might be snuggling in further 

OTD today and although I have had BFP for a week now it is reassuring that it is still here. Still so nervous as never imagined getting this far after 2 failed cycles. Fingers crossed this bean sticks around.

Hope everyone is coping well in the 2ww. It is definitely the hardest bit and I was a nightmare hence the extra early test. 

Sharry can you add me to the front page. OTD 17th October BFP. Thank you.


----------



## Ducklady (Sep 18, 2015)

Miss Woo congratulations! I'm so happy for you xx


----------



## Ducklady (Sep 18, 2015)

Fizzy Wizzy I'm in the same boat as you. Tested negative for past 2 days with a low threshold test. OTD is tmw. Started with slight brown discharge last night. No pain. Had cramping & fullness down there for a few days. My swollen boobs have gone down but I've been feeling nauseous for two days & increased sense of smell, snappy, hot flushes. I'm going away with friends today until tmw (who don't know how far I am with treatment). I know I can't use the spa facilities if pregnant and planned to have a massage, use the pool then chill with a book. Now I don't know if I should just use the spa and have a glass of wine tonight as I think it's all over now. Part of me is still hoping that tmw the test will say yes but I still truly believe it's all over. I dont know what to do? I don't know if to continue with cyclogest or not?


----------



## misswoo (Apr 13, 2014)

Ducklady, the signs sound good. I wouldn't risk the spa. If you test BFN tomorrow but no AF then the clinic will ask you to continue for 2 more days and retest. You are not out yet unless AF arrives so you are still PUPO. Continue with cyclogest and wait it out as it is better that you are cautious incase you are pregnant.
Thank you for the congratulations. Just hope it will be a surprise BFP for you xx


----------



## FizzyWizzy (Oct 14, 2015)

Oh gosh! I feel your pain Ducklady!!! I'd keep going with the cyclogest...you never know!!! I'm still bleeding this morning. It's a little more red than last night so I think it may be all over! Will try and call clinic to see what they advise regarding the cyclogest! Really thought this was it....two grade A blastocysts, a great uterine lining, zero stress levels (took a month off work) and lots and lots of prayers....what more do I need to do!?!? Sucks!


----------



## discodiva77 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey Sharry. Can you update the front page for me please. I got my BFP on 14th  thanks x


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Congratulations Disco Diva!


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm about 6DPO now, all the prior days I had no symptoms, just post-ov pain in my sides that I usually get.

Today I've had AF-like cramping all day    Despite the fact AF isn't due till the 26th.  I looked back at previous posts when I was pg with my m/c baby and I did get cramps on 6DPO but then I reckon I did on my BFN cycles too so I'm not sure if it means AF will come or I'm pg.

I keep dreaming about rabbits and eggs and flowers but I'm sure that's just the crazy psyche of a woman who has wanted a baby for more than 2 years.

Feeling a bit hopeless and fed up.


----------



## lilacfairy (Sep 24, 2015)

AF arrived today, so I'm definitely out this month. 

Congrats to misswoo and all other ladies with BFP! Good luck for the next few months!


----------



## misswoo (Apr 13, 2014)

So sorry lilacfairy  sending you hugs x


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi, I hope someone could help me out

I'm 18 dp my trigger shot. Still no af and I'm terrified to test
.. Is that normal? I have mild cramps on and off. Sore boobs and headache. Not sure what to do. 

Hayley


----------



## Bisdil (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi ladies, 
May I join you on this awful 2ww? You'd think I'd be well used to it by now. It's my 7th transfer and yet I'm still agonising over every single niggle (or lack of)! I'm now 5dp6dt with a natural FET from the Argc in London. I had three embryos transferred. 2 decent ones and 1 average one. I have no symptoms to speak of just soooo anxious and starting to feel really negative for some reason. It's been, by far, the easiest, quickest and smoothest cycle I've done; but this waiting bit is NEVER easy. 
My OTD is a whole week away 😓 which is 12dpt. 
Congratulations to all you BFPs and I'm so sorry for those going through the woe that is a bfn. 
Xx


----------



## RachZhel (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I am 4dp5dt and I  starting to feel cramps and lower back pain, I normally do get slight cramps before AF but not as often as I'm feeling at the moment, my OTD is this coming Friday which is 9dp5dt and I feel it's quite early compared to others? This is my 2nd cycle as first was abondonned due poor response to stims but this time I was the complete opposite, 26 eggs retrieved, I was egg sharing so I kept 13 with 10 fertilising, I had one grade4 blasto transferred on day 5 and 4 frosties for later use 
Did anyone eat Brazil nuts in their 2ww? 

Bisdil - good luck for this cycle, wishing you all the luck in the world! I felt the first few days of the 2ww are the worst,I have been feeling so negative as well,  I'm starting to feel a bit more at ease now? 

Hayley - I'm sorry I can't be of much help I'm new to all of this, I hope someone can come forward with an answer for you   

To all those with BFP congratulations and all this with BFN keep the faith and stay strong    

Rach x


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hayley, how many DPO are you? I didn't have treatment in a clinic so I don't know. If you're 13 or 14 DPO I would test.

Well, I'm pretty miserable this morning, even worse cramping than yesterday, still with 8 days to go. I can't possibly be pregnant with this much pain. Last time when I got a BFP I had sore boobs that got worse and worse, this time nothing. Just cramp and backache. 

I have had excess saliva but I have also had a cold so that might be nothing. Not feeling hopeful. I know progesterone is supposed to peak on day 21 which is Monday as I'm having a blood test for that but even so - with so much cramping one would imagine a tiny embie would die.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hello ladies please can I join you? I had transfer yesterday of two blastocysts so I'm now 1dp5dt. This was a FET cycle and my 4th cycle (two fresh and one FET cycle before). I've done quite a few things differently this time - had a diagnostic hysteroscopy the month before this cycle, intralipids, embryoglue, assisted hatching, acupuncture immediately before transfer - so that's made us feel like we've done everything we possibly can to help make this work. After four years and three months of TTC 'properly' (off the pill for over five years!), a natural CP and three failed IVF cycles we really want to get off this merry go round!

My clinic has given me a cautious OTD of 30th but 9dp5dt is 26th so I'll test at some point that week. We'll decide nearer the time.

Wishing everyone lots of luck on this thread. I'll read back a few pages to try and work out who is where and post some personals x


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Just reading back...

Hails - when is the OTD from your clinic? At 18dpo you could test now to put your mind at ease one way or another. I would use FMU though so you may have to wait until tomorrow. FX no AF is a good sign for you x

RachZhel - hi! Yes, I'm eating four Brazil nuts a day x

Hi JuJu my FET cycle buddy  x

Bisdil - wow, what a journey you've had to get here. I really hope this is your time. Positive wishes x

lilacfairy - sorry for your BFN. Be kind to yourself, give yourself time to grieve the what could have been and plan lots of treats x

FizzyWhizzy - what did your clinic say? Are you still bleeding? Have you tested? x

Ducklady - did you test again this morning? x

MissWoo - congratulations on your BFP. Yey! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy x

CMJ - I've always continued on all of my meds until OTD, even on my first cycle when AF arrived at 7dp5dt x

Louie / Patsy / Wales / Lily - I agree with using FRERs. I appreciate they're a little more expensive but they're so much more accurate than other brands and very widely reccomended by others on FFs. How are you all doing? I can only scroll back so far as I'm on my phone so I'm not sure what stage you're all at x

Hello to anyone else reading


----------



## Ducklady (Sep 18, 2015)

AF started yesterday and confirmed BFN on test this morning


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Ducklady  look after yourself  x


----------



## Carley28 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi Sharry can I be added to the board please x
Hi Ladies I had my ET this morning, got a 5day blast on board so I'm pupo   
My OTD is the 29th oct I can't wait feeling really positive 
We've got 3 more embies at the clinic but they are calling us tomorrow to advise us if they are good enough to freeze as they are a little behind  

Hope these 2weeks fly by  
Look forward to getting to know you all & wish everyone the best in these next few weeks xx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Carley we're just a day apart - I had a FET yesterday  Good luck with your call from the lab tomorrow - I hope you get some frosties x


----------



## Carley28 (Jul 11, 2015)

Ilovewesties oh lovely is nice knowing there's people in the same boat xx hope your 2ww goes quick for you & thank you I hope we get some frosties too


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Think I'm out even though I'm not due for a week, woke up with even worse pms, prickling all over my womb area, headache. Darn it, I think it'll come early. Off to fire station for a blood test (they shut the hosp so we have to go to the fire station for needles) to check progesterone levels. Bummed out and fed up, can't try again till January if I'm out as I can't afford Christmas otherwise.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Juju -all of those things you've described could just as easily be early pregnancy symptoms honey so try not to worry. How many days past transfer are you? I couldn't help but chuckle that you're having to go to the fire station - hope there are some nice firemen about to distract you  x


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Thank you so much ladies for all your help.

Massive congrats to BFPs...... I'm gutted cos got BFN and period came later in the day.. so heavy and painful!!  ((((  Don't know what to do now as don't want to have another go at my same clinic...and don't have the money to go private ...sucks hey !!  

Good luck to all xxx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

CMJ - do you have further NHS funding available to you? Perhaps go to your GP and get their advice as I have heard of other ladies who have moved their funding between clinics. So sorry to hear of your BFN and good luck for whatever you decide to do in the future x


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Thank you so much Ilovewesties xxxxx. I'm swapping GPs as moved in with my Fiance and different primary trust so will probably all change now and have maybe other clinics I could choose from...

Good luck and all the best to you xxxxxx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

CMJ - sounds like a positive time. I've had two clinic changes (now on third) and it does inject a new sense of positivity in to things. I hope you get a good GP and all the best with living with your fiancé x


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Ilovewesties - actually it's 6 days till AF, not a week. I am 8DPO. It's a home insemination with frozen sperm so no transfer (normal fertility except history of m/c and aged over 36 and the fact that I'm single, hence the need for donor sperm). I did have a scan to confirm ovulation. I was successful last time but had m/c at 10 weeks (no heart beat), totally heart-breaking, that was. My family were so excited about him and for his tiny life to be over so quickly just crushed me.

I did get AF-like cramping last time but this feels a bit different - it's more prickly and all over, whereas on my BFP it was concentrated on the lower middle of my abdomen. I also had sore boobs that time that got worse and worse. On 13dpo of my BFP cycle, I had woken up in the morning with boobs so sore the duvet hurt them. This time they feel normal.

I know that every pg is different but I feel literally 'empty'. I suppose I might be in with a chance if it hasn't implanted yet and my body is just doing the usual 'pms' work up but I don't think my chances are very high.

Sadly no gorgeous fire men at the station, as it has closed down as a fire station and the NHS took it for blood tests when the powers that be shut our local hospital. The waiting room was the parking area for the fire engine and it still has the red garage doors.


----------



## Nikkid22 (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi there.  Please can I join this thread as well? I'm not long back from a 5 day transfer. Managed to get a 5aa Blast which I'm really pleased with. 4 blasts have also been frozen.  Test date will be 31st Oct - eek! 

Can I ask.... Is it normal to feel twinges, very mild stabbing pain after transfer? 

Lots of luck to you all xx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Nikkid - congratulations on your transfer! Some people do experience twinges immediately afterwards and throughout the 2WW from your cervix and uterus, so try to relax and not worry. Fab that you've got some frosties too  x


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Yip girls I was pregnant.. Cant believe it. Totally shocked   so happy and over the moon


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

I too have had transfer at the same clinic as Nikkid, an hour before! I have a top grade day 3 embryo on board. Again test day 31st. Awaiting news on Wednesday about my other embie. Hope we all get miracle treats this Halloween x


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hails - fab news, congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy. I hope that's the start of a lucky streak on this thread! x

Buttercup - congratulations on being PUPO and how lovely to have a cycle buddy at the same clinic in Nikkid  What clinic are you both with? x


----------



## misswoo (Apr 13, 2014)

CMJ, so sorry to hear about your BFN  sending you hugs  

Hails, congratulations on your BFP  

Buttercup & Nikki, congrats on being PUPO today  

Ilovewesties, thank you for the congratulations  wow you've had loads of extras this cycle. Hope it gives you your BFP. 

Hello to everyone else in the 2ww. It is hard going and I have never lasted any of my three without testing early lol xx


----------



## Nikkid22 (Sep 12, 2015)

I lovewesties - we are with Wessex Fertility in Southampton x


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

The reason I asked is I wondered if it was one of the large/busy London clinics but that's crazy that you've found each other on here and has transfer the same day in what I assume is quite a small clinic  x


----------



## Nikkid22 (Sep 12, 2015)

I know! Small world. Makes you realise that so many women are going through this each and every day. Day 1 is almost over, only another 12 to go ha ha x


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

Come on ladies what is everyone do I be whilst they wait?


----------



## Bisdil (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi ladies, 
Great to see lots of people on this board- all feeling crazy, no doubt!  
Nikkid, I'd say that all sorts of niggles, pains and cramps are completely normal. 
I've read somewhere recently, and I completely believe it, that during an IVF cycle or when you're on progesterone support,  that any symptom you feel could literally be a side effect from the drugs. Sore boobs, cramps, niggles, anything really. It's so mean that we have to suffer pregnancy symptoms to then go ahead and get a bfn. Hopefully everyone is feeling genuine preg symptoms (if you're feeling anything!!) 

Hope everyone has their chin up today and feeling optimistic. I felt bloomin' crap all weekend, just so negative!! 
I had a crazy day today. My OTD isn't until Saturday. I've decided to start testing early (which I NEVER normally do) but as DH is away for OTD I thought I'd like to have an idea before he's away. 
So got a negative yesterday which was 6dp6dfet. This morning got a very faint positive at 7dp6dfet. Cautiously optimistic, I called my clinic as I'd developed a nasty rash as a side effect from some antibiotic they put me on. So they asked me to call into the clinic (bit of a joke since it's a 2hr20 one way trip!!) anyway, we went for it and they tested my hcg beta 5 days early! It was 54!! So I'm obviously v happy but can no way get excited as I've had chemical pregnancies twice before following IVF so this situation is not new- although 54 is the highest and never before with a frozen, which all feels positive! 
Back into clinic tomorrow for more tests and immune bloods. Exciting and scary!! B xxx


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks girls good luck to you all.


----------



## Bisdil (Apr 26, 2012)

That's great news Hayley!! Fingers crossed for you and a smooth  pregnancy!! X


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Congratulations Bisdil and Hayley   Brilliant.


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi ladies  

I had my embryo transfer today, which mean's I'm officially PUPO, and what a lovely day it was too, as it was 1 yr. ago today that we celebrated our son's 1 yr. corrected age (was born really early, so has a corrected age until they are 2/3 yrs. old, - when they should have been born), by having a Naming Day for him.   So I'd like to think that this is a good omen!

This is my 6th cycle of treatment, and our 2nd FET, we had our son from our 3rd cycle of treatment, and now this is our 3rd cycle of treatment to try for a sibling for our son. Am I confusing you all yet? Lol!  

Anyway! It was touch and go whether the transfer was going to go ahead at all today, as we were facing a cancelled cycle, because my endometrial lining was too thin, but thanks to eostrogen patches over the weekend, it had improved the lining enough, for transfer to take place after all, so we were relieved.  

Anyway! Our OTD is the 29th Oct. 15 so is only in 10 days time, so not tooooo loooonnnggg to wait!  

Anyway! Good luck to you all, and here's hoping for lot's of BFP's on this thread.         

xxx


----------



## Carley28 (Jul 11, 2015)

Congratulations to you the ladies who got a BFP   

sorry to all that got a BFN wish you all the best & don't give up  

I'm 2dp5dt still feeling a little ache/pinching feeling on my left side & feel tried hopefully it's signs that all is good xx 
I've got these next 2weeks off work as I'm a carer & didn't want to risk it as there is a lot of pulling involved xx
The clinic rung yesterday to tell us we have no frosties  but I take this as good news, means we don't need them as everything is going to be fine with our 'little pea' & the nurse said we had the best one on the ET so feeling really positive xx
Sending love & baby dust to you all


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Can i join you.. 
stick says i ovulated so guess im on my 2ww after taking clomid. 
First try with this in 2013 gave us a bfp but mc at 9wks   

Gave up for a while as the journey was too hard emotionally.. 
ready to try again.. have given up work to take the stress away & give me time to relax.

pray this is our time.. so want to be a mummy..

luv & babydust to you all

julie xxx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolphins - congratulations on being PUPO! x

Bisdil - congratulations on your BFP and HCG test. I can totally understand why you're being cautious but I hope everything goes well at your appointment today. Good luck! x

Buttercup - I'm off work throughout the 2WW so have been mainly taking it easy the last few days and watching box sets/films I've had recorded but not had the time to watch. I've also been passing time with an adult's colouring book that I find really relaxing and going for daily short walks with my dog  How about you? x

Carley - I'm 3dp5dt today and have been expwriencing the same as you - a light ache on my left side very low down tummy and feeling really tired. I woke up when DH went to work around 7am this morning, went back to bed and woke up at gone 9am! This is unheard of for me as I'm usually up bright and early. Who knows what it means and I'm not reading anything in to it. I've had loads of "symptoms" in the past, including what I thought was implantation bleeding at 2dp5dt and atill ended up with a BFN. I really don't think there's any way of knowing until you test on OTD (unfortunately!). Hang in there honey x

Hello and welcome mejulie. Good luck! x

Hi everyone else x


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm now about 9DPO.

Backache and stabbing pains have gone (6DPO was horrendous! Ouch) but are now replaced by pain down both sides (I presume ovaries and tubal pain). I get this a lot of months with a painful AF so am dreading it's just because of AF coming.

I have felt vaguely nauseas but one cycle I had it turned out to be illness so I'm still trying to be realistic. I have slightly more hope than last time as I got cramping the whole cycle and still got a BFP so I am thinking perhaps all this is just the progesterone and not necessarily AF. Arrrgghh, I hate this so much.

Have not tested and have decided to try and wait until my period is due (26th) if I don't know before then. I can't bear seeing a BFN and think you ladies who test earlier are super brave.


----------



## Carley28 (Jul 11, 2015)

Ilovewesties yeah I'm not reading into any 'symptoms' I just trying to forget about it even though OH keeps ringing & texting every hour hahaha bless him x I'm up at 7am to take OH to work then I come back walk the dog & relax for the rest of the day but just have no energy to do nothing managed abit of tidying up xx 
Only 9 more days to go till my OTD feels like it's ages away xx 

Juju77 hang in there & think positive thoughts I'm defo not testing till my OTD, I don't want to jinx myself xx 

Welcome mejulie40 sending you lots of baby dust


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks Carley 28, glad to know I'm not the only one trying to wait.

I did test one day early last time but only because I was 100% sure I was pregnant (boobs were on fire, AF type pain stopped suddenly and it never does that and this guy blew cigar smoke on me and I almost threw up. I thought, hey ho, I have a passenger  ).  Sadly I lost the LO but ah, I have fond memories.

I'd be looking for similar definite symptoms before I get excited.

Good luck with your wait. I find the hope and disappointment quite a challenging rollercoaster.


----------



## RachZhel (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi Ladies, 

Quick question....... I am 6dp5dt and I have tested early   I'm annoyed at myself as I said I wouldn't but I'm driving myself insane, my OTD is this Friday. iv had cramps and lower back pain and I'm feeling exhausted! I got a positive, was slightly faint but clear! My trigger shot was 13 days ago but I'm still scared it's still in my system? Has anyone else tested this early and still came out with a BFP?  I'm excited but don't want to get my hopes up too soon! 

Rach x


----------



## Wales81 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Rach, 

I posted the exact same thing this time last week! I tested at 5dp5dt and also got a faint bfp, I was convinced it was still the trigger so I tested every day and the line got progressively darker. Its my otd tomorrow and this mornings line was darker than the control line. I know trigger can hang around for 14 days but from what I've read that's usually the most. Hopefully it'll be the same for you as it was for me and that lovely line will get darker. Wishing you lots of luck xxx


----------



## RachZhel (Oct 7, 2015)

Thank you @wales81! I'm hoping   iv got so many things running through my mind, I will most likely test tomorrow and Thursday and get a digital on Friday! Hopefully tomorrow it's still there and slightly darker   congratulations too! Please do let us know how your OTD goes, I'm pretty sure you have the answer now   

Rach x


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Worried that I've not had many symptoms other than tiredness (however I'm a nurse so work long shifts), some niggling and ache low down, and clear discharge - no spotting.
I had transfer last Monday so not sure if this makes me 8dp5dt or 9dp5dt...

OTD is Monday 26th
Trying my hardest not to test earlier 

Staying positive   and continuing with Zita west relaxation 2ww cd each day

Xx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Jaja - ET day doesn't count so Tuesday is day 1 therefore today you're 8dp5dt. Your clinic's OTD is extremely over cautious, but that I want to encourage anyone to test "early" but most clinics go for 9dp5dt at least so I would have thought you'd be find to test from tomorrow if you couldn't wait any longer. I'm also listening to the Zita West 2WW track daily  x

RachZhel - congratulations on your BFP and I hope that all important second line keeps getting darker. Wales81 has given you some excellent reassurance there  x

Carley28 - your day sounds pretty much like mine! Hope you're feeling OK x

Hi everyone else. I'm 3dp5dt today and getting quite a heavy/crampy feeling in the left side of my lower tummy. Feeling a bit irritable and also tired but trying not to think about it too much. We'll know soon either way, I guess! x


----------



## Bisdil (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey ladies, 
Testing early really is bad news!! Hypocrite over here, did just that. I had negative on 6dp6dt but then faint positive on 7dp6dt. Wales81, if your line has been getting daker, that's fab news!! Mine hasn't really got darker so I'm trying to get myself up for another chemical preg which is just heartbreaking. Saying that, yesterday's second beta has gone up from 54 to 66 so it's going the right way just slowly. I just can't comprehend any good can come of it. 

Not sure any of my symptoms count as I don't have much hope for this lasting but I have largely been symptom-less during the whole 2ww but did have some weird metallic taste in my mouth a few times. And then there was the sexy dreams!! 😱 TMI, I'm sure, but I literally woke myself up on the eve of transfer. Was very weird!! 

Good luck to you all!! Westie, I like the idea of adult colouring!!! Wish I'd thought of that before! 

More waiting for me today- had a blood test already so I'm 🙏 hard for rising hcg, 
B xxx


----------



## Wales81 (Jan 5, 2014)

Well today is otd and I just got a 2-3 weeks on cb digital. First scan booked in for 9th of Oct! Over the moon but if I ever have to go through this again I will certainly NOT be testing early! Longest week of my Life! Xxx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Wales81 - fab news, and great to have that result in a digi test to as that confirms a decent amount of HCG is present. Congratulations and I wish you a very happy and healthy pregnancy x

Bisdil - ARGC are known for their excellent monitoring so I'm really pleased you're getting daily blood tests and can see a rise in the numbers for reassurance. I don't know why in the UK we rely on HPTs so much as blood tests are pretty standard in other countries and are so reassuring. I hope that number keeps rising x

Hi everyone else. How are you all doing? x


----------



## Nikkid22 (Sep 12, 2015)

Congratulations Wales! That is brilliant news and gives me hope. Bet you can't wait for the scan now, eek! 

I'm currently 2dp 5dt and im finding it hard already! My husband is working away mon-fri with work at the moment and and my test date is not until 31st 😁.

Did anyone who got BFP get early symptons?? x


----------



## Bringmesunshine (Mar 14, 2013)

Congratulations Wales! Fab news 🎉🎉🎉🎉


Nikki, I'm with you one good blast on board and I'm 2dt and it's killing me already! 
Had a few twinges and woke up at 4am and couldn't sleep due to twinges for an hour- don't wanna read too much into it but praying it was something. When I read symptoms page everyone seems to say they don't get anything for first week so god knows! Have you felt anything? 

Best of luck to everyone x


----------



## Nikkid22 (Sep 12, 2015)

Bringmesunshine - it's a nightmare isn't it. Not sure if this site is a good thing or not as in addicted to it already ha!  Nothing so far today at all but yesterday afternoon I had a few moments of mild shooting pain but that's been it. Trying desperately hard not to think that every niggle is a sympton. Good luck xx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Nikki - just to say that your clinic's OTD is over-cautious as if you're 2 days past transfer with a 5 day blast, that puts you at 7 days past ovulation. Most clinics give ovulation/EC+14 days as a OTD so I think that would be 28th for you (9dp5dt). I'm just saying this as if you're struggling with the wait by then, you're very likely to get a reliable result x

Bringmesunshine - I've also been having patchy sleep and twinges/light cramps. Hope it's a good sign for both of us! It's jut so frustrating that nothing really will tell us until we test on or after 9dp5dt. I really wish someone would invent a way to tell quicker! I ish I could flick a switch and see what is going on in there! x


----------



## Bisdil (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks Westies. Phew... Level has risen to 96 today so I can breathe a bit more. I don't know whether all this over-analysing with so many blood tests is a good thing or not to be honest! It drives you crazy! But then so does waiting in the dark, I guess. 

Congrats Wales! That's fab news. I hope the agonising wait for a scan isn't too unbearable. Xx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Great news Bisdil  I know which I'd prefer - blood tests and solid information over uncertainty and worry any day! x


----------



## CDUK (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi everyone. Sorry I've been a bit quiet on this board. I think many of you are on the cycle buddy board and know already but my OTD was monday and I got a BFP. I still can't quite believe it. I actually did 3 different brands of test on monday to make sure!

I was a bit proud of myself not testing early (not v good willpower!) but am really glad I didn't. Although I really couldn't sleep Sunday night. I hadn't really had any symptoms - just bloating from the cyclogest and peeing from drinking more water than I'm used to.

Now it's another 2ww until my hospital/clinic appointment on 2nd Nov. Is anyone else BFP continuing with cyclogest? My clinic said I didn't need to but have ordered me some more. I think I'll continue until my appointment at least, although they make me feel really bloated and blocked up. I don't want to do anything that might jeopardise the outcome! 

Love to all xxx


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hey cycle buddy Nikki, how you doing? I'm enjoying watching some box sets and just hgenerslly relaxing as much as possible. On my last cycle I tested 4 days early and I got a very clear BFP after a 2dt, this cycle I'm not sure what I will do as we are in a family holiday when test day is due so I think I will test 10dpt 3dt.

Out of interest which pregnancy tests is everyone using, last time I used first response early detection. And then I backed it up with a digital.


----------



## Nikkid22 (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks lovewesties, it did think it was a long time. When I've been pregnant before I always knew before 4 weeks as I tend to get sick. Think I will try my best to hold on though purely for the fact my husband will be home on test day as it is a weekend. Could always sneak in an early one mind you 😉.

Hey Buttercup, glad you are relaxing well. I'm feeling a bit woozy today but put that down to being too chilled and the rubbish weather. Just going to do the school run with my sister to get some fresh air. Only a short walk down the road. Added bonus is that she is cooking dinner for me too, lovely! 

Lucky you having a holiday, hopefully the time will go a bit quicker for you then.

Hey to everyone else. Hope you are all doing ok xx


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi people

I will be using the clearblue + and - test and a digital if I get to test at all, assuming I don't get AF before I have chance to test.

I had AF-like cramps and backache all morning, really sharp and horrible   Don't feel pregnant but I didn't feel pregnant last time either and I was, so who knows?

Feel like AF will be here any day.

At lunch I made scrambled egg but when I tried to eat it I suddenly felt intensely sick and as if I would vomit.  I couldn't eat and had to throw lunch in the bin, but I'm not sick and I ate my tea fine so I don't know what that was all about?


----------



## bobbinhead (Dec 12, 2012)

can i join you ladies, im going a bit stir crazy over here.

Congrats on all the positives this month and my heart goes out to the negatives

so worried im leading my self for a fall but i do feel so much more hopeful this time. im 4dp5dt i had a grade 2 blasto on saturday. ive developed huge boobs that are popping out my bra and i have permanently erect but i get bigger boobs with my normal cycle and this happened on my last ivf aswell. Oh god i hope its worked


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

CDUK - congratulations on your BFP! Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy. Oh and yes, I would definitely take Cyclogest after a BFP until 12 weeks at least personally x

Buttercup - snap! I swear by FRER (First Response Early Response). If I got a BFP then I'd use a Clear Blue digital to see what the weeks text said so I could try and gauge HCG x

Nikki - totally understand waiting to test with DH. I'm exactly the same x

JuJu - I hope those feelings are all positive signs for you x

Bobbinhead - hello and welcome! You're at exactly the same point as me - 4dp5dt - I transferred two blasts on Saturday. I hope your 'symptoms' are good signs for you. When are you testing? x

I'm getting a bit confused about who's testing when. Who's up next? Eek! x


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Monday for me X


----------



## bobbinhead (Dec 12, 2012)

Im testing wednesday.


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi ladies  

Sorry for no personals, but I will try and catch up tomorrow if I can!

Well 2 days into my 10 day wait, and I have been feeling sick on both days, and have been feeling tired today! However, I am not going to read too much into this, as I have still got another 8 days to wait!

In regards to my bleeding, and cramping, for a time my bleeding had stopped yesterday afternoon, but came back again in the evening, and I've been bleeding again today, so if it continues tomorrow I think I will phone the clinic.  I've been getting no cramping since Monday though! Which is good! 

Has anyone else had bleeding for at least a couple of days after transfer? And cramping? And what did you do? I've been trying to rest, but it's easier said then done, esp. when you have got a 2 yr. old also, with 'additional needs!' 

Anyway! Bye for now, and I will try and do some personals tomorrow.

Take care.  

xxx


----------



## Argybargy (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi ladies,

I had my ET on Monday, which makes OTD 2nd November. There doesn't seem to nov thread yet, so not sure if I should tag on here in the meantime!. Xx


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks Ilovewesties.  When are you testing? Good luck.

Dolphin, can't speak for transfer as I've never had one but I have been pregnant and I have had cramping every time and bleeding that wasn't m/c once. Had it for 4 days with my first pregnancy. That baby is now 19. I think I get worse cramps when pregnant so try not to worry.

Congrats to the BFP's and I'm sorry for the BFN's.


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Got massive headache yesterday evening so I thought, either that's a menstrual headache or it's a hcg headache (I react to hormones, I get a migraine before my period and whenever I have LH surge which is handy if you want to know when the surge is) and on my last cycle which was a BFP I had a 60 hr migraine preceeding my positive test so I thought perhaps my headache might even be good news.

Woke up this morning with no AF-like pains anymore, just ovary pain still. Can't decide if the ovary pain is good or bad. I looked at my entries on here for my BFP cycle and I'm following a similar pattern for symptoms, I think I'm out by one day and everything is the same except this time my boobs aren't sore, so I feel slightly hopeful.

Test date 26th. Trying to think positive.


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for your response Juju.  I have stopped bleeding completely today, but have been experiencing twinches in my right hand side of my stomach, and have been feeling tired and hungry, but I am currently on steroids, so these have been making me hungry!

However! I am glad that I have stopped bleeding, and stopped experiencing cramping!

I just wanted to say hello and welcome to Argybargy and good luck for OTD          

And to say sorry to all the ladies with BFN'S, big hugs!    

And many congratulations to all of the BFP's.                

Sorry that I can't do anymore personals for now.

Bye for now.

xxx


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Sharry can you please add me to the list FET with OTD on 29/10/2015.

Many Thanks.  

xxx


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi all
Dying to test but I'm holding out til Monday morning
My husband is in Belfast so we are Gona FaceTime the test lol even the peeing on the stick the wants to be part of it. Unfortunately he had to move to start his job before mine so won't physically be there on test day so this is the closest he will be with me. Tmi I know lol

I actually said I wasn't buying a test til Sunday however looking through a drawer for something earlier I found a clear blue one - not a digital.  However I quickly put it back in the drawer but temptation has increased

Today I had lower back ache, tummy cramps and now my boobs hurt. I feel exhausted too.
Trying not to read into symptoms but hoping these are positive signs tho know it can be the progynova and cyclogest. I think I'm 10 days post 5dt today.

I hope your all ok xxx


----------



## Froggy2015 (Feb 5, 2015)

Please can someone help me as I am so confused! Waiting since this morning for a call back from the senior nurse at my clinic but going crazy in the meantime.

Had a 5dt a week ago Monday. Last Sunday I started spotting (brown). Clinic said due to timing was likely implantation bleeding. However has continued and now on day 6 of spotting/bleeding. Still brown. Shows up more in pessary "mess". Due to test tomorrow (day 12 after transfer) but so far tests all negative and clinic said I am probably not pregnant.

So any ideas what the bleeding is all about? Could be from the operations but surely ET wouldn't do much and if it was from egg collection wouldn't it have started sooner? Could it be an implantation gone wrong? I don't see how it could be the start of my period when it started less than a week after my ET and has been brown for so long but I'm not ruling out hormonal problems (always had a short luteal phase and wondered about progesterone issues as my period always used to start before my temp dropped. The bleeding also started on the day my period was due although clinic said my normal dates are irrelevant on a short protocol).

Any advice welcome. So gutted it is probably a BFN after what I assumed could only be an implantation bleed.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Froggy- so sorry that you're going through this. Big hugs  Firstly, are you able to get a blood HCG/BETA test done at your clinic or through your GP? If I was in your shoes that would be the first thing is want to do - to have a definitive answer on whether or not you are pregnant. If it turns out that in fact you aren't pregnant (and I hope you are!) then I would suggest you need to look at progesterone on your next cycle. Many of us don't absorb the pessaries properly, or they're simply not strong enough for us, so you may need to look at injectable progesterone instead of as well. On my first fresh cycle, AF arrived at 7dp5dt (looking at your dates, I think you started bleeding at 6dp5dt?). Since then, I've had injectable progesterone (Lubion) on each cycle (a second fresh and am currently on my second FET cycle) and so far, have always got to OTD so proof that the Lubion made the difference for me. I hope this is useful. Good luck and I hope it is just implantation and turns out to be BFP x


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

JaJa - I sent you a post on the FET thread. Good luck! I hope these signs are positive for you x

Dolphins - great that your bleeding has stopped. Yey! x

ArgyBargy - you're more than welcome here. How are you feeling? x

How's everyone else? x

Juju - so sorry to read your news on the FET thread. Big hugs x

AFM - I'm 6dp5dt today and all the happy/positive feelings that I had until yesterday seem to have disappeared. No more tummy cramps and instead I still have a cracking headache (had it for over 24 hours now), a large spot has appeared on my chin and I have creamy CM - all three things are classic signs for me that AF is on its way 😔 I'm determined not to test yet but it's so hard. I think each cycle the 2WW gets harder each time as there's more at steak. Eugh! I wish I (and you all!) didn't have to go through this x


----------



## RachZhel (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Congrats to all with BFP's and big hugs to those with BFN's! 

So today was OTD and I tested positive for the 4th day in a row! But this afternoon I have had some light brown spotting, and some when I wiped, I rang my clinic and they said not to worry unless I had pain on a particular side of my abdomen and the blood was red. Although I have had cramps since day one after transfer and I have always had really bad periods so I have quite a high pain threshold. They mentioned implantation bleed but I thought you could only get this in the first 7 days after ET?  I'm having cramps but on both sides, not that bad just the odd twinges, lower back pain too but again iv had that for about a week now! 

Please someone tell me this is normal and they have had it before? 

Rach x


----------



## 1Anne (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Ladies
Is anybody on Geston injection, I am on 100mg, and I inject in the mornings but I am in a lot of pain, not sure if it is because of the high does?
Can anybody help please?
Many thanks!


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Congrats Rach!
X


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

So I'm 4dp 3dt and today I have been feeling crampy and exhausted all day. Im guessing implantation will be beginning to happen. How is everyone? I'm testing due to test next Friday but from looking at my IVF calendar my actual period is due on Tuesday so here's hoping there is no sign of it coming!


----------



## Froggy2015 (Feb 5, 2015)

ILoveWesties - thank you so much for your reply. I did start bleeding at 6dp my 5dt. What is OTD? I spoke to the senior nurse today and she mentioned the injections for next time, however she did say she wouldn't necessarily class what I have as breakthrough bleeding or my period because it is still brown. She said to test again tomorrow but thought it was very unlikely I was pregnant. Could it be an ectopic? No one seems to have any idea what is going on


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Froggy - did you ask the senior nurse about a blood test? Your clinic should be able to organise one for you but you may need to be quite firm with them that that's what you want. You could also try your GP but it's a bit more of a long shot (my practice don't do pregnancy blood tests at all, in any circumstances). That and a scan is really the only way to know whether you're pregnant or not and will save a lot of heartache and worry. Also, just to say that I'm currently on my 4th cycle and unfortunately my three previous cycles (two fresh ICSI and two FETs) have all failed. With every failed cycle, the bleeding/period I've had afterwards isn't like a normal period and has been very heavy and started off brown and thick. I think that's pretty normal for some people and then your following cycle is more like a normal period. Big hugs  Oh and OTD = official test date / the date your clinic tells you to test or have a blood test x


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Ilovewesties - not sure what you mean as I'm not in the FET forum unless you meant the pregnancy loss forum. I got pregnant in June and then carried to 10 weeks when they found my baby with no heart beat. Lost the baby at the end of August and this is my first cycle since the miscarriage but I reckon I've failed as the AF-like pain came back and my boobs don't hurt and I've got thrush which I always get before a period - didn't get that when pregnant. Totally heartbroken as I miss my baby so much I just want him to come back so I'll think I'll be in bits when AF rears her ugly head.

As for your symptoms, I think you could be pregnant. If you get headaches with AF then they can get even worse with pregnancy as they react to all the hormone changes. When I got pregnant I had a 60 hour migraine I thought was never going to end, that's one of the things that clued me in as my AF migraine only lasts 12 hrs or so. Also felt crampy up till the day before I was due on so cramps might not mean anything at all.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Juju77 - I'm so so sorry honey. I've just read your post and thought I'm going mad so checked the FET cycle thread and there's a lady on there called JuJu74 who has just had a BFN. I'm so sorry that I got you mixed up but your user names are so similar! I'm sorry to hear about your miscarriage. I really cannot even imagine what that pain must be like. The closest I've ever been to being pregnant was a CP in December 2013 and that was heartbreaking enough. My heart goes out to you and I hope that this cycle works for you and that your instinct is wrong (as is mine about me!). Big hugs  and thank you for your kind words. I hope you're right! x


----------



## SDH (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi all,
I just wanted to share my experiences, as I have been reading through the posts symptom spotting, but not found anyone else with the same thing and wanted to be able to help anyone else that may be in the same position.  My egg collection was 21st Sept and the ET was 26/9 with OTD 9/10.  Between the EC and ET I had to go back to the clinic as I was getting a lot of pain from my left ovary, so was tested for OHSS.  The pain subsided after ET, but after a week returned.  I phoned the clinic and was just told that I had already had the scan/blood test for OHSS and was fobbed off being told it was just bruising.  The pain continued to get worse and so I ended up at my GP, as I felt the clinic were not listening.  I was immediately admitted to hospital and they found that I had an infection from EC.  I am now almost 5 weeks after EC and had another scan today to find that the swelling is still almost as big as it was 10 days ago despite huge amounts of antibiotics etc.  They have said this is due to a bleed which has caused a huge bruise (2cm x 1.7cm).  If you feel that something is not right do not get fobbed off, as you know your own body and if you leave it things just get worse.  
Good luck to everyone and wishing you all baby dust.


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Ilovewesties - really? Didn't know there was another Juju on here. It was a nickname I gave my 19 yr old DD when she was a toddler and just popped into my head when I was thinking of a username.

I feel kind of selfish when I remember how many ladies haven't had a baby yet. I should be grateful for my 2 and stop whining.

Hopefully you'll get your BFP soon.


----------



## Pinkhat1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hello everyone

Have been reading through the thread but this is my first time posting on here. I'm currently 4dpt5dt, my first ever cycle and will be testing on 31st. This 2ww is really dragging, trying to think of things to take my mind off testing early but it's very hard!! Yesterday I started having AF-like pain so feeling less and less hopeful...  

Is anyone testing on Friday or Saturday?
x


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm testing Friday, yesterday I had cramping all day too. This is my second cycle and cramping is not a bad thing due to implantation etc. Just relax.


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm testing on Monday and I've had cramping for days now....


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi ladies hope u don't mind me joining! I'm 2dp5dt due to test 5th Nov! Eek hope ur All well nice we all going crazy together durin this 2ww I'm hoping to start testing about 10dpt what's everyone else's views? I'm too eager and I've never tested early on previous cycles x


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

Could I have your opinion please?

I tested today 12dp5dt. Tomorrow is my otd. This morning, on a £1 Asda cheapie there was no line. Gutted. Just to confirm I went out and bought a slightly more expensive one but  it digital as can't bear to see the words 'not pregnant'. There was a very faint line..... 

I immediately went out and bought clearblue digital and it came up pregnant 1-2 weeks!

Although excited, I'm cautious about the lack of and faint line and possible chemical. What do you think?


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

Little bean, fingers and toes crossed for you, grab a frer and do a fmu in the morning. You should and will get a def clear Line. Best wishes.


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you. I hope so! X


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Littlebean - 100% agree with Buttercup. Use a First Response Early Response (FRER) - the pink packet - and use it tomorrow morning. If you got a positive on a digital then I'm sure it should show up on a FRER. Good luck and let us know how you get on x

Buttercup - how are you doing? Not long to go - hang in there! x

Hello and welcome hopewishesprays, my FET buddy  I've always said 9dp5dt is a safe point to test (EC+14 days) as that's what my two first clinics have as OTD. BUT sometimes with a FET the embryo can take longer to implant so I think 10dp5dt is a sensible point to start for you and if it's a BFN then test again on your clinic's OTD as that still may be a bit early. FX for you x

Jaja - not long to go. I hope cramps are a good sign for you. My cramps stopped in Thursday and I miss them as it was reassurance that something was happening in there! (Although of course I had no idea what!) x

Pinkhat - hello and welcome  I'm 7dp5dt today and my OTD from my clinic is 30th but that is ET+13/EC+18 so I'm probably going to test before that as I think it's a bit over cautious! x

SDM - thank you for posting your story and boy, what a tough time you've had! I hope you're OK. Proof indeed that a woman's instinct is a powerful thing. Good luck for the future x

Juju - yes, weird! Sorry again for the mix up. Not long to go for you - FX! x

Froggy - how are you getting on? x

1Anne - I'm taking progesterone injections but they're Lubion, not Gestone. To be honest, I specifically requested Lubion as I'd done a bit of research on it and heard lots of people get pain with the Gestone shots and I've also heard they're tricky to do as they're in the 'rear end'. I hope they're getting easier for you. If not, perhaps call your clinic and see what they suggest? Good luck x

RachZhel - how are you doing? x

Dolphins - how about you, how are you feeling? x

Hi to anyone else I've accidentally missed x

AFM - I'm 7dp5dt today and have been very down/negative/moody in the last 24 hours or so. I was feeling really positive and upbeat until Thursday and in not quite sure what's changed. Hey ho. Still haven't decided when to test but going to hold out another few days yet as I've heard it can take a little longer for a frozen embryo to implant. I hope you all have lovely weekends with lots of fun distractions from this rollercoaster we're all on! x


----------



## Nikkid22 (Sep 12, 2015)

Hey. There are loads of us dues to test really close together. I have everything crossed for all of us. Anyone else just feeling woozy and washed out in general? I'm trying desperately hard not to symptom spot yet at the same time I'm crying out for symptoms. Such a roller coaster this is ☺. 5dp5dt foe me and testing next sat 31st x


----------



## Fini8778 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi, I had ET today of a 5 day blastocyst. Can test on 4th November. Should I be in this group or the November one?


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Girls who have tested early and got BFP
Did u test first thing or later in the day and still get BFP?
We are tempted to test today or tomorrow 

Need your help and advice!!
I've bought two FRER tests and already have a clear blue but not digital!
Hubby txt me earlier saying he was anxious and nervous and could I test later today.
Don't know what to do xx


----------



## 1Anne (Apr 26, 2011)

Ilovewesties –Thank you for your response. I wish I had done some research now, as Gestone is the most painful of them all the injections, I am on a lot of them because of the immune issue. I am supposed to buy more of the progesterone injections, I will definitely ask for Lubion thank you so much for your help.
Good luck with your test. Hopefully it will be BFP for you xx


----------



## misswoo (Apr 13, 2014)

Jaja, I tested 6dp5dt and got a faint positive with FMU and later at about 5pm. X


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for replying ladies. It's such an emotional rollercoaster isn't it!

I tested first thing and got a negative then faint positive and digital around 11am

Not many symptoms. Niggly feeling in tummy a fair bit and generally felt tired and washed out.

I bought a first response so will let you know if it's any darker.

Wishing you all so much luck xx


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

I've tested (couldn't wait any longer) and there's a very faint line there that took a few minutes to appear
I'm feeling positive and hope that tomorrow mornings test and OTD (Monday's) will be darker again.    

Have a headache!
I just want to cry... I've been praying for that second line for so many years! 
Please pray that it continues to get darker xxx


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

Congratulations! It seems you're very similar to me. My line is very faint and otd tomorrow. Have you had any symptoms? X


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh wow, Ive just seen how long you've been trying for! So amazing you finally have your BFP!!

Praying the line gets darker for you.


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks little bean!
Yes it's been a very long road... 7 years!
I used FRER, had transfer 12 days ago. OTD is Monday 26th
It's very faint but I did it this afternoon after hubby asked me if we could as he isn't with me at the moment (we are in the process of relocating and he has moved already and we were Gona FaceTime the HPT on Monday)

Symptoms: nausea cramps tugging(first few days) headaches achy boobs and veins starting to be more noticeable on boobs. Was constipated initially but seem to be more soft now lol tmi sorry 

I'm just praying it gets darker and I can get betas done on Monday xxx
Please stick little ones  
Good luck


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

You bloomin well deserve this then! Looks like you had your transfer on the same day as me. Faint lines are exciting but scary aren't they? I've googled so much this afternoon. Let us know how the line is tomorrow and I'll do the same. Xx


----------



## misswoo (Apr 13, 2014)

Jaja, mine didnt get dark that quick but is dark now. I also got 2-3 weeks on digital the other day. Try not to worry if its not darker tomorrow as it can take 2-3 days for the hcg to double. I've been obsessing over tests and you can only see a big difference every 3 days.
I've also been trying for 7 years and been through 3 fresh cycles and this is my first BFP so I am so nervous x


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Yeah it sure is!
I will defo let you know what it's like tomorrow and Monday (my OTD).
Scared to get a clear blue digital for a few days tho until it gets darker

Please stick!!!   

Xx


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks miss woo! Fingers crossed it continues to get darker every few days!
I held off testing until today when I just couldn't take it anymore and hubby suggested. And I know it was the afternoon.

Will just see what the next few days bring xx


----------



## misswoo (Apr 13, 2014)

Jaja, Congrats  it is so exciting but scary when you have to go through so much to get here. I have done a test everyday for the last 2 weeks lol. How many days are you past transfer today? 

Littlebean, congrats to you too!

X


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks misswoo. Xx


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

Congratulations ladies! What wonderful news for you all. Here's hoping the positive vibes keep coming for the rest of us.


----------



## Argybargy (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi ladies 
Sorry been more of a watcher then a participant on this thread so far because less than a week into my 2ww it all feels abit non descript :-/ no symptoms nothing to report!, Really don't enjoy this in limbo phase of the process....but can't help acknowledge all the positive news coming through!  Big congratulations!.. Hugs to those who have got BFNs xx

Westie, I love your pic! Xx positive thoughts to everyone x


----------



## bobbinhead (Dec 12, 2012)

Im such a mess. 7dp5dt at the moment. Im soooo tired and my whole body hurts but i think this is due to work as i had time off for my appointments i couldnt have any off in 2ww. Have this god awfull cotton mouth and dry cracked lips and they driving me nuts. Having odd cramps but cant wuiet put my finger on whats going on.  Im forgetfull aswell. But i can put more than half of this down to my job.  Im so emotional. Im up down up down up down. Feel like ive stepped on the bipola train. Half of me is posative and the other half is a big negative mess. Finding this cycle so hard. I hate hate hate this. ****** off of pesseries, warm baths, vegetables, symptom spotting and having ivf on the brain all the time.


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm sure you've summed up how we're all feeling bobbinhead. The whole process really plays with your mind. It's so hard as you just can't think of anything else. You're halfway through, not long left to wait. Good luck! X


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Little Bean, if the digi says you're pregnant, you are.  They only detect pregnancy when there is at least a HCG level of 50 so if it says you are pregnant you have to have at least that much HCG in your urine.

Congratulations!


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Congrats Jaja!


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh really? I've been wondering what levels they measure. Thank you! 😘


----------



## Nikkid22 (Sep 12, 2015)

Congratulations to the BFP's! I so want to join you! Xx


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

I hope you do 😊


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Yes, little bean, actually the digital is less sensitive than other brands and so even though it can detect pregnancy early (it did with me one day early on my last pregnancy), that depends on when the embryo implanted so often it will say BFN until the lady has missed her period.

Here is a comparision chart with the sensitivity levels of the digital:

http://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/compare.html

http://uk.clearblue.com/healthcare-professionals/pregnancy-tests

/links


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

Ooh that's wondeful to see. Thanks Juju! X


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

Maybe I really am pregnant! 😳


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you ladies!
I'm 12dp5dt today! Tested in the afternoon.
X


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Omg congrats to all the BFPs so great to hear these positive stories there's hope for us all yet.. Really want to join u in the celebrations but for now keeping calm and chilled lol


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi ladies  

Sorry for no personals tonight, but I have been on a training course all day today, and I'm on one all day tomorrow, so I am feeling quite shattered at the mo.

Anyway! I felt quite upset this morning, and could have cried, as I really felt that my   was on it's way, as my period is due to come on around about now, and I was experiencing pains in my stomach like it was, in fact it started yesterday morning, if I was perfectly honest! Therefore! I know it's not over yet, as I haven't started bleeding again, so that's good news, and my OTD isn't until Thurs. 29th Oct. 2015, but I am just having bad feelings about this!

Anyway! It's not over, until it's over so they say! But I haven't been feeling poorly today like I was yesterday, as I was feeling really quite sick yesterday, and felt dizzy a bit on Thurs. Anyway less then a week to go now until OTD, and halfway through my 10 day wait, so not too long to go now, so fingers, toes and everything crossed!          

Congrats to all of the BFP's, and Big hugs and commiserations to all those with BFN's.   

Goodnight and speak to you all soon.

p.s. is anyone else's OTD on Thurs. 29th Oct. 2015?

xxx


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

I haven't got any news yet and I think it will be bad news as today I've had this really heavy feeling and backache, not good for this stage. I think on my BFP cycle the pain was easing by now, not getting worse. Got sore boobs today too, first time this cycle. That one is harder to judge as I get them for PMS and also for pregnancy but it was worse for pregnancy.

Think I'm silly to even hope. No migraine yet. If I get one tomorrow I'm probably out.


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Dolphins - I know what you mean, I'm going through the same thing. I've had pain the whole time since 5dpo, actually quite normal for me on the cycles when I get terrible pms.

Take heart, though. I was pregnant in June and on my BFP cycle I got 'AF' pains until the day before my period was due. It was like it was gearing up to have AF and then just didn't, so you never know, you may be in with a chance still.  

Now I should take my own advice.


----------



## de2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi everyone... I promised myself to stay off the internet during my 2ww but this time I just can't help it anymore. And this site is the first one I go to. It has been a great help to calm my nerve when I was doing my first IVF, and here I go again.

I had 3day embies and today is 8dp3dt.. my lowest point thru out T_T
So last night I woke up to the biggest O ever in my sleep. I wasnt even doing anything. 

What make it worse was, I tried to stop my O (in my dream i guess) but it was too late, and soon after I had massive cramp..no.. not those tiny cramp that come and go thru this 2ww, but a cramp so painful that I was drenched in cold sweat plus I was nauseous and felt like I had to do the number 2 (sorry TMI) at the same time. Everything was gone in about 5 minutes but it scares the hell out of me. Just as if the cramp last night didnt make me scared enough to harm my embies. The next morning I had diarrhoea (again sorry for TMI)... AAAARRRRGGHHH. So you could probably understand why I am now trying not to bang my head on the wall.  

during my 2ww I already have another 2 O in my sleep... and it always happened the night i have my (low dose) HCG shot. Which is why it caught me off guard last night becoz my last HCG shot was 4 days ago and it should have left my system already.
The only thought I play up in my mind now is hopefully the one that making me having O last night was HCG secreting from my embies. and all the blood gushing in should help them. after all they shud've implanted by 8dp3dt rite?
Yeahh what wishful thinking.. but otherwise I would have thrown the white flag 
(err... havent I already??)

Anyway, my scheduled bhcg will be on the 30th yet I think I will plea for an earlier one at 27th... for the sake of my sanity.

Fingers and toes crossed for everyone here on their 2ww for our BFP and our sanity


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

Be positive Juju and Dolphins. I definitely had the cramps and heavy feeling in tummy. In fact 2 years ago I bled quite a lot during my 2ww and that resulted in my daughter.

As for me, tested with a first response. Came up straight away! Faint but definitely there!


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Congrats little bean. Xx


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you. How is yours this morning? X


----------



## Carley28 (Jul 11, 2015)

Morning ladies sorry I ain't been on for a few days I've been feeling really fed up x 
Today I'm 7dp5dt & it's the best I've felt the whole 2ww 
Day 1 & 2 I had a slight ache/pinching feeling on left side, day 3 I ate like a pig & was extremely tired, day 4 I had a metallic taste in my mouth & was really watering, day 5 felt really tired & fed up with just doing nothing, day 6 yesterday felt hungry then sick tired & generally fed up also had the pinching feeling back again left side xx 
Then today I've woke up feeling good we've walked the dog now I'm just relaxing waiting for shops to open x 
Only 4 more days till my OTD 29th October x 
anyone else testing then & are you planning on testing early?? 
Oh & my AF is 3 days late & don't feel like it's coming either x 
Congratulations to all the ladies who've tested & got a BFP you all must be over the moon 
Lots of hugs to all that got a BFN love to you all don't give up xx


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

It's still a faint line on FRER... Did a clear blue (not digital) but the cross was super faint Infact it disappeared- so I'm too scared to do a digital test as dreading saying those dreaded words
So I've stocked up on some FRERs for tomorrow and if continues with a faint positive then il get betas done tomorrow morning at the clinic to know once and for all.

So scared but feeing positive.
Please stick xxx  

Which tests have you used? And what are your lines like? X


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

Mine was the clearblue cross one yesterday and was super faint too. Today I did a FRER and it came up straight away but still very faint. Do you know how I could post a photo?

I am hopeful because I got a positive digital though...

Great that you'll get a beta. We're nhs so won't get that.

Thinking of you for tomorrow x


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi ladies sorry for the AFM post but just a quick update to say that I got a BFN this morning (8dp5dt of a double top quality frozen blastocyst transfer). Feeling deflated but going to try and wait now until clinic's OTD of Friday 30th. Eugh, what a crappy process this is. I was so hopeful and now feel my positivity draining from me  Hope you're all doing OK. I'll check in again to catch up and do personals soon x


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh in so sorry.

Although, I had a 5dt and if I'd done a text on day 8 it would undoubtably have been negative. Yesterday Morning my test was negative!

I'm not trying to give you false hope but I think it's still early days.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks littlebean  Remind me how many days past 5dt you were when you got a positive? Congratulations, that's fab news. It really makes me feel so much better knowing that it does work for some people! x


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

I got my first very faint positive yesterday at 12dp5dt.

Have you had any symptoms? X


----------



## CDUK (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi Ilovewesties - my BFP OTD was 12days after my 5dt. I didn't test before so can't say if it changes. It wasn't that feint... I've been too scared to test after the 3 I did last monday!


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks ladies 😘 

littlebean - my transfer was Saturday and I had stomach cramps Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday. I had a slight dizzy spell on Wednesday afternoon. I know this sounds a bit bonkers but I just felt pregnant and that it had worked. For some reason, this changed on Thursday. Probably because that's when my usual AF signs arrived - severe headache (from Thursday morning right through to Friday evening!) verging on migraine. I tried to cope with those stick on headache patches but caved and took two paracetamol (called my clinic first to double check they were happy for me to). I also have had a couple of spots on my chin since Thursday and that's a classic AF sign for me too. Oh and some creamy CM Thursday too, another AF sign for me. I started feeling positive again on Friday after reading lots of accounts by women who were convinced AF was arriving around 5dp5dt but then going on to get a BFP and I think that's why I decided to test this morning. Wish I hadn't bothered now!   x


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh and I wonder if it makes a difference if it's fresh or FET? I've read some posts about this but not sure x


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

Your symptoms sound very similar to mind. Only now do my boobs feel slightly tender. I have heard that frozen embryos can take longer to implant though not sure how true that is. Mine was a frozen transfer


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks again for taking the time to reply littlebean. I'm going to step away from the HPTs and test again on Friday, my OTD (ET+13 days) x


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

Good luck! 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Bad news ladies

I had more pains this morning and then started getting a headache during my son's church presentation and I said to my friend that it hadn't worked and AF would be here this evening or tomorrow.

Headache got worse until it turned into a migraine and by the time I got home at 5pm I was in full blown migraine. When I checked I realised I had started AF. Did test to check it wasn't spotting and it was BFN. 

Didn't cry as I knew I was BFN all cycle. I had a positive feeling last time that I didn't have with this, also my cramps disappeared a day or two before AF was due and I didn't get thrush which is currently raging so I just knew.

I can't try again till January (financial reasons) but I'm confident I will succeed as I have had lots of dreams with fertility symbols in them so I don't think it will be long.

I wish BFP's to everyone still waiting and if any of you are still waiting in January I will join you on that board then.

Good luck.


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

So sorry Juju. No words.

Wishing you all the luck in the world for your next cycle. Xx


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

So sorry Juju!
Best wishes xx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

So sorry to her this JuJu. Life can be so cruel at times. Take care of yourself x


----------



## Nikkid22 (Sep 12, 2015)

So sorry juju xx


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## de2 (Dec 6, 2011)

I just realized i was barging in with my earlier post.
Sorry it was a panicky post  
Please add me in, Sharry
tq

Juju... I am sorry to hear that.  

Fingers crossed for all of us lady in waiting. hopefully good news ahead.


----------



## FizzyWizzy (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi IloveWesties, our second IVF cycle failed 😣 implantation failure is all they had to say about that! I have 3 frosties left however I don't think it's wise for us to go for a FET without looking into the cause of this reoccurring "implantation failure" first! Not sure where to begin really! My clinics useless too! Any advice from those who have unfortunately been through this would be appreciated!

Xx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

FizzyWizzy - I'm so sorry to hear that your latest cycle failed. Big hugs  Of course it could just be down to bad luck and an embryo that wasn't viable and it's totally frustrating that you'll never know 100% what the reason was. If it is implantation failure, there are a few things you can try. Have you heard of the endometrial scratch? It's a quick and fairly painless procedure performed in the cycle immediately before your treatment cycle. If you've had two failed cycles now then that certainly may be worth a try. Have you come across Agate's guide to what to do after a failed cycle? That's a very useful point of reference and I would highly recommend you read it. Here's a link: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283000.0
Do you have another NHS cycle for your frosties? If they don't do the scratch at your clinic then you may be able to find a private clinic nearby who will do it alongside hour NHS cycle. Good luck and feel free to PM me if you have any questions. I'm currently in the 2WW of our 4th cycle (two fresh, two frozen) and have had the scratch twice. I've also been treated with low level immune meds (Clexane, Prednosolone and Intralipids). If this cycle doesn't work then we'll be getting the rest of the immunes testing done to rule in/out exactly what I need or don't need so I have a more tailored protocol for my last FET (we have two day 6 frosties left) x


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

Don't wirry De2, I'm sure nobody minds. Though I can't find your post??

Line not as dark as I'd like this morning. But as my husband says, a line is a line! He also told me to stop testing but I don't see that happening...


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

How's your test this morning Jaja?


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Very very faint so much so that I think it's a bfn for us!
Very upset and disappointed
Knew I shouldn't have tested early


----------



## de2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi Littlebean 
My post is at page 53.. quite a panicky and depressed post..LOL
and I second your DH.. a line is a line. When I was pregnant with my son, even on the day I received my beta of 130+ my HPT was negative. Weird huh??
I think it was because I drank too much water the night before testing, or maybe because I peed in the middle of the night.. I'm not sure... but I was pretty devastated with the negative HPT, I was actually doubting my beta number  
I still POAS untill my beta reached 3000+ LOL.

So hang in there ladies... you too jaja...
It is not over until the beta lady sings...

Anyway for me, I have not POAS till today. Hubby is a very strict POAS police  I am scheduled for beta in the 30th but I will take my beta tomorrow, I dont care... I can't handle it anymore 

do you ladies think at 10dp3dt already enough time for any beta detected (if any.. fingers crossed)?


----------



## water-lily78 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hiya,

I have my OTD 28 October and it's 14dpt 3dt today. It is my first IVF-ICSI and I'm not overly optimistic. Have period cramps since 10dpt and light pink bleeding since 11dpt. Did a HPT 12dpt which was negative. It feels like my body wants to have a real period but can't due to the progesterone suppositories. It is just wait and see. I have no pregnancy signs at all, just feel like I'm having my period. Will post after the test!


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

Ah I see it now de2. Thanks for your words of reassurance. However I e just gone and bought some Asda tests and there is no svond line whatsoever! Feel a bit sick and on the verge of tears.

Jaja, what test did you use? My first response was fairly decent this morning. This is just rubbish. Praying so hard for both of us xxxx


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

I used the same FRER
I've just been to clinic for beta HCG and progesterone levels
Guess this afternoon il know once and for all x

Ps that's brill about your test this morning xxx


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

Because I couldn't help myself, I went and bought some cheap supermarket brand tests. No line at all! Perhaps a little something there but could be imagining it. Feel just rubbish.

Please let us know how you go on Jaja, I have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Have you called your clinic for bloods? Are u doing a CB digital?


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm at St Mary's hospital, nhs. They don't do bloods. Going to try a digital tomorrow. X


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

What time are they phoning with your result?


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

littlebean - if it would make you feel better to have a HCG/BETA blood test done, you should be able to find a private clinic somewhere near you to do one. I really wouldn't bother with supermarket cheapies as they can be so unreliable. The best one in my experience is the FRER (pink packet) and that only needs a level of 25 HCG to show up. The Clear Blue Digital tests need double that - 50 HCG - to show. I have heard of some people not getting reliable results though (and negative on any brands of HPT!) when it turns out they are pregnant. The only way you'll 100% know for certain is through a blood test. Good luck! x

Jaja - I hope you don't have to wait too long for the phone call from your clinic and there's positive news coming your way x

water-lilly - hello and welcome. Are you having a blood test on Wednesday, your OTD? x

de2 - what has your clinic said about doing a blood test on 10dp3dt? The earliest I thought you could test was EC+14 days so that would be 11dp3dt for you. Best to check with your clinic as for the sake of waiting one more day, it may be worth it to get a more accurate result x

How's everyone else doing? x

AFM - I'm 9dp5dt today so the equivalent of EC+14 days but I did a FET and "they" (whoever they are!) seem to say that a FET can take longer to implant so after the BFN yesterday, I'm now waiting until Friday to test. I've not yet made up my mind whether to POAS (which is what my new clinic want me to do) or whether to book a blood test for 100% clarification. We'll see how I go over the next couple of days! x


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for replying Westies, no more cheapies for me. I'm going to buy a digital for tomorrow. If it's podifuve, I'll be happy.

Thinking of you and hoping for a good result xx


----------



## water-lily78 (Oct 21, 2015)

IloveWesties - Thanks for the welcome!  No, they gave me a POAS test at the clinic on ET day and said I should use that on my OTD. They will call me this week to see how I got on. I'm in Sweden and this is my first ever IVF cycle, so I don't know, if blood tests only get taken here once you see a double line....


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

littlebean - sounds like a plan, good luck! x

water-lily - it really depends on the clinic. I think blood tests are common practice in the USA but in the UK most clinics use HPTs (some give you one, others just ask you to test and let them know). Some ladies chose to pay to have a blood test done privately for peace of mind. Good luck for your POAS on Wednesday x


----------



## water-lily78 (Oct 21, 2015)

IloveWesties - Thanks! I read in your signature that you also got AF despite progesterone after a transfer. Was that a full on AF? Did that happen again? Do you know why that happened the first time round?


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Should get a call This afternoon 
I feel numb and empty inside despite having cramps and a really sore right boob - tho this could be progesterone uhh!

X


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

water-lily - yes, on my first cycle I started bleeding on 7dp5dt. It was brown spotting to start with and then the following morning it was full bright red flow. We swapped clinics after our first cycle (we qualified for one 'free' round on the NHS) and our consultant prescribed me injectable progesterone (Lubion) for the second fresh (and subsequent FET) cycles and that seems to work better for me so holds AF off so that I can get to OTD. Low progesterone in the luteal phase is actually pretty common and that is the cause for AF arriving early. Having said that, bleeding in the 2WW isn't always AF and can be a number of things - implantation, blood clots etc. Hope this helps x

Jaja - I totally know those feelings of numbness, emptiness and confusion at the various 'symptoms' which just as easily could be progesterone as from early pregnancy. It's so frustrating but you're on the home straight now and will have a definitive answer in the next few hours. Hang in there honey!  x


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

Could you imagine, deciding to have a baby. Having sex and then immediately getting pregnant.....?

Even when I was lucky enough to get pregnant with my daughter, it took me a long time to stop that horrible feeling in my tummy every time a friend announced their pregnancy.


----------



## water-lily78 (Oct 21, 2015)

littlebean - A friend of mine is now pregnant with baby no 2 and on both occasions it was in the very first month of trying. It really is great for some out there.,  

ILoveWesties - Hm, they gave me 3 suppositories a day which I have used as instructed. Shouldn't that keep AF at bay? Mind, if this is AF then it showed exactly when it was meant to judging by my normal cycle, so this means it did sod all! Do some women not take up that stuff?


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

Some people are so lucky Waterlily!

I tell myself everyday how absolutely lucky I am to have my daughter. I know some of you haven't met your babies yet. If I could just give her a brother or sister, I'd be content. I wouldn't go through this horrible process ever again and stop wanting.

Fingers crossed for all of us xxx


----------



## CDUK (Oct 3, 2015)

Littlebean you're funny - having sex to create a baby?!!

In all seriousness, I was so surprised at how many people were at the fertility clininc at my hospital each time, how many people were having EC and ET on the same day as me, and how many people are going through the same things on this forum! It almost seems like this is the 'natural' way! Three of our friends are going through IVF at the moment too.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

water-lily - for some women, the progesterone doesn't absorb very well with pessaries so that's why they have to have the injections. For others, the pessaries just aren't strong enough. Everyone is different. If you are concerned about it, then just request injectable progesterone on any future cycle you may have. There is no harm in having too much progesterone in your body, only too little x 

CDUK - one in six people have some form of infertility and I would suspect that a very high proportion of those people would go on to have treatment of some description. It really is a high number when you think about it. I think the reason we all perceive it to be rare is because noone talks about it like it is some unspoken taboo subject. Drives me bonkers! x


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Beta 10.9
Game over


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Jaja - what did your clinic say when they called? I thought anything under 5 was a negative / over 5 was positive? Will you have another blood test in 24-48 hours? I personally would want to do that to see if that number rises x


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh Jaja Im so, so sorry. I know nothing I say will make you feel any better so I won't even try.

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

They said stop the Meds as it won't be enough to sustain a pregnancy x


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Jaja1986 said:


> They said stop the Meds as it won't be enough to sustain a pregnancy x


I just googled "HCG 10.5" and this link came up: http://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/622083-low-hcg-count.html Take a look at the post by hwills41. If I was in your situation then I would want to keep taking the meds and go for another blood test on Wednesday morning. You never know and for the sake of another couple of days it may be worth it. I don't want to get your hopes up but I would want to make sure personally. Which clinic are you with? x

/links


----------



## water-lily78 (Oct 21, 2015)

Jaja- Sorry to hear that your result wasn't as hoped!   

ILoveWesties - Oh, there will be definitely more cycles if this goes down the drain...literally. In Sweden one gets 3 fresh cycles for free if childless, under 40 and at least 0.7 AMH (just about passed that one). FETs that result from the fresh cycles are included. Not that I will get many (if any) frosties with my few eggs left, but I think that is good anyway. I assume there are free cycles on the NHS as well?


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks
But didn't get another prescriptions I've enough pessaries to do me two more days but at 4 weeks the numbers should really be about 75 or more
Xx

Feeling very deflated as really thought this was my time


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

I know cduk, if only it were that romantic! my dignity flew out the window long ago.

Fyi just did another cb digital and still saying pregnant 1-2 weeks. I am now stepping away from the sticks for a couple of days! 

Enjoy your evenings everyone. X


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Amazing little bean xxx


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Jaja I'm so sorry for ur news thinking of you and big hugs ur way 

Littlebean congrats on ur news eek 

Westies how u feeling about testing Friday? 

Good luck to everyone else and yay for all the BFPs and big hugs to all the BFNs 

AFM.. Woke up in the middle of the night and shot out of bed feeling so queezy. It went as quick as it came. 
Today my boobs r not sore no more and I still trying to stay positive but had a low day. My grandad is really poorly and I'm hoping he'll make it through for me to give him some good news 🙏🏼


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks ladies. 😘

Jaja, will you try again? X


----------



## bobbinhead (Dec 12, 2012)

9dp5dt. Tested this morning as i couldnt handle another 2 days. And i got a BFP! ive never been so frightened in my life. CB digi saying pregnant 1-2 weeks. Ran downstairs and chucked the stick at hubby screaming read it read it then phomed my mum. This was all at 6am so mum wasnt very pleased at first. Crampy pain on right side. Boobs so sore, mouth dry and sooooo tired. Dont even know what to do with my self. Clinic said i have to test again on wednesday and phone back as they cant take early results. I truely cant believe it. 
Also very sorry for my total meltdown on here the other day. Was not coping well atall. About to have one of those lukewarm baths i was moaning about. 

Littlebean - congrats hunny. 

Westies - fingers croosed for you. Maybe it was just to early. 

Jaja - so sorry. 

Hope - fingers crossed for you and hope your grandad feels better soon. 

Good luck to every body still waiting to test.


----------



## Hopewishesprays (Oct 1, 2015)

Bobbin.. That's incred news must be the most Amazing feeling so happy for u and wish u a happy and healthy pregnancy.. Send out your baby dust 😇🙏🏼


----------



## Carley28 (Jul 11, 2015)

8dp5dt - 3 more days till my OTD & we are finding it so hard not to test x 
I've got a test from the hospital which I'll use but what is another good test to use please ladies x I've been feeling a lot more upbeat the last few days & still feel really positive xx

Little bean - must be hard not to test again before your OTD fx for you   Wishing you all the best x

Ilovewesties - hope it was just to early for you x that's why I don't want to test early as I'm too scared of a false result  

Jaja1986 - I'm so sorry it weren't what you wanted hugs to you don't give up  

Hopewishesprays - sending you & your family loads of hugs, well wishes & hope everything works out for you  

Bobbinhead - ahh congratulations on your BFP   Wishing to all the best xx 

   To you all 😘


----------



## Bayliss (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi, my OTD is tomorrow and have been feeling sick at the thought of POAS in the morning do I decided to bite the bullet and it tonight. I have a BFP  so very very pleased but the shock is making me panic this is not real! I am 10dp3dt as I know a lot of ladies have a much longer wait for OTD. 
Ilovewesties I remember you from my cycle in April and am praying you get your result on Friday, it is true that frozen embryos can take longer so please stay positive. 
Wishing everyone due to test all the best and those that have had a BFN all my thoughts! This really is emotionally and physically challenging but miracles can happen so remain positive for the future x x


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi ladies  

And "hello" to my testing buddy Carley28, as our OTD is on Thurs. 29th Oct.15 also.  I haven't tested yet either, and won't until my OTD, as I have never tested early yet.

Yesterday was the 3rd day running that I felt that my period was going to come, but I haven't started bleeding, and haven't been too bad today! Apart from still feeling sick.  Although, last night, apart from suffering with a head ache, I did get a strange sensation, and that was that I felt that I had an allergic reaction, as my skin started to feel prickly and red, on my hands, arms, neck and face, and my throat felt like it was constricting, so weird sensations really, and this lasted for a couple of hrs. however, I don't know if this is related to side effects of any medication that I'm taking. Has anyone else experienced this on their 2ww?

Anyway! Too tired at the mo. to do any personals, but I just wanted you all to know that I am thinking of you all, and congratulations to all of the BFP's, and commiserations to all of the BFN's, big hugs!    

Bye for now.

xxx


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Jaja - I know I was supposed to leave as I got my AF but I dipped back in here because I really want to see how it goes for you ladies and I don't understand why you think it's game over?

10 is positive. 

Anything over 5 is pregnant.

When I was pregnant with one of the ones I lost, the EPU found via blood test that my HCG level was 5 and they said they were surprised I tested positive on a urine test as they only detect it at 10, usually, but that I was def pregnant. I carried that baby to 12 weeks.

Unless your levels have gone down??  I'd say you were still pregnant.


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Juju
Thanks for your message. I've no idea... I've a meeting with the consultant on Thursday for follow up but I don't understand it. Maybe they think it should be way higher if pregnancy is sustainable... 

I'm deflated and upset! I haven't taken any Meds since this morning xx


----------



## water-lily78 (Oct 21, 2015)

Good morning, ladies!
As suspected I took my poas test a day early as adviced by the clinic and got a BFN. Plus AF is now really strong. Well, that's it. Better start planning for round two... Good luck with all the upcoming tests and a sorry to all who also didn't make it this month.


----------



## Nikkid22 (Sep 12, 2015)

Sorry to hear that water -lily and anybody else I may have missed xx


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi ladies sorry to butt in congratulations  on bfps sorry for bfns just want to wish l love westies so much luck really hope this is your  time did try to message me xxx


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

You lol sorry x


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

So sorry water lilly xx


----------



## Carley28 (Jul 11, 2015)

Bayliss - good luck for today's test 

Water-lily - so sorry your result wasn't what you wanted  

Dolphins - yay someone who is testing the same day as me   I'm so excited what test are you going to use x I've got one from the hospital but feel I need to get another one but unsure as to what one xx 
I'm doing mine first thing Thursday morning before OH goes to work x I haven't experienced that sort of feeling you describe but I've had the sick feeling, mild AF cramps but according to my period dairy I'm 5 days late which is unusual for me so fx for us 😘 

Ilovewesties - hope today goes your way thinking of you   

Sending lots of baby dust everyone's way


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Bayliss - FX for a positive result for you today. Yes, I remember you too! Seems like years ago now! I really hope this is your time  x

Water-lily - sorry to hear your result. I would definitely ask about injectable progesterone at your follow-up appointment as you started bleeding early. Good luck! Oh and yes, the NHS does provide free fertility treatment but it's not the same for everyone so is very confusing here in the UK! The funding is allocated locally, rather than nationally so even though the national guidelines say everyone should be given three rounds of IVF, some people don't qualify for any at all, some have one, two and others are fortunate to get three. Where I live, the guideline is one free cycle so anything after that has to be paid for privately x

trina123 - thank you for thinking of me sweetie  I've just realised that my messages were full so thanks for pointing that out. I've deleted some now so hopefully it should be working again. Hope you're doing OK x

Thanks Carley23. I'd recommend the FRER (First Response Early Response - pink packet) as they seem to be most widely regarded as reliable x

Dolphins - I had a weird reaction in the 2WW of my first cycle. In the follow-up, my consultant said it was some sort of virus or bug that I had picked up but I wasn't convinced. On my second cycle/clinic/consultant, I took low level immunes treatment (Clexane and Steroids) and have taken that on each cycle since and never had the same reaction. Are you on any 'extra' meds like these? Which clinic are you with? I hope it's nothing to worry about and that you get your BFP x

Bobbinhead - yey! Such great news. I love hearing about the BFPs as it reminds me that this process can and does work for some people x

Jaja - hope you're doing OK x

littlebean - any more HPTs? I hope they're still showing positive for you x

Hello to everyone else I've missed x

AFM - I couldn't resist this morning and did another test and it was a BFN again (10dp5dt). I only had a Clear Blue digital spare and know these need more HCG present but I'm trying to be realistic that it's very unlikely that my test will change between now and Friday. Going to step away from POAS now and wait until Friday. I have the test my clinic gave me and the other Clear Blue digital left and I'm not buying any more so will just wait until Friday and do both of them that morning. I actually called my clinic this morning and booked in my failed cycle follow-up for next week (5th) and yesterday booked an initial consultation with Dr Gorgy for the 10th. I even paid a non-refundable deposit of £50 for this appointment so that's how certain I am that it hasn't worked this time! Right, I'm probably going to be awol for the rest of the day and tomorrow as I want to distract myself away from all this. I'll come back tomorrow afternoon and will of course update on Friday to 100% confirm the result x


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Jaja - if your OTD was 26 then the clinic were thinking you'd be 2 weeks pg then, or 4 weeks from LMP as the doctors usually measure it? So a level of 10 would still be within normal ranges - 4 weeks is anything from 5 to 426 according to this chart:

http://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/ask-heidi/hcg-levels.aspx

How many weeks are you supposed to be? Some ladies don't even test positive at all at this stage as it's too early for them (depends on when implantation happened). With my DD, i didn't test positive until 6 weeks from LMP - all tests before that said BFN but I still had a baby girl so I wouldn't count yourself out until you hear what the consultant has to say or you get AF.

/links


----------



## water-lily78 (Oct 21, 2015)

to all - thank you for your kind words! 

ILoveWesties - Thanks for the info. Hm, one free cycle doesn't sound like an awful lot. Of course that can be all that is needed, but I think for many the first cycle is more to see what the body all makes of this and to find out the best form of treatment.


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Carley 23 - our clinic has a policy that we have to test twice, probably just to be on the 'safe side!' So we are going to use the test kits that the clinic has supplied us with, and only then if it's a positive, I will probably get a digital one.  

Thankfully, I've had no more strange reactions since Sunday night, but I am on Clexane, steroids, prontogest, and oestrogen patches at the mo. so it may quite possibly be a reaction to one of them.

I "still" fear that my period is on it's way I'm afraid! As I woke up this morning with sharp pains in my stomach, like I get at times when my period is due, and I am still having cramping sensations now.   I could feel my period was on it's way last cycle, and on OTD it was a clear BFN, and my period came 2 days later, so unfortunately I have been here before.

Going shopping now, as I am trying frantically to distract myself until Thurs. OTD.  I will test first thing on the Thurs. morning, but I am half thinking that it hasn't worked, however! I haven't bled yet, so you'll never know.  I am still feeling really sick, as well, esp. this morning for some strange reason.
However, I can't believe how quickly this 10 day wait has been for me, has I have been really, really busy with our son, so not much time to think and dwell thankfully.  I have felt that during this cycle esp. the 2ww (in my case this time, the 10 day wait) has gone the quickest, thankfully.  It was cycle 2  and 3 that I felt that it really tracked, as I had to wait 16 days then, so it went beyond the 2ww.

Anyway! Will catch up with some personals later hopefully!

Bye for now. 

xxx


----------



## Bayliss (Sep 10, 2014)

Well it's now official have a BFP! Got scan booked for 19/11 to check all going well. 
Thinking of everyone on this thread and   You get the results you so long for.   X


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Congratulations Bayliss amazing news!
Juju- they said I would be 4 weeks despite it being FET etc....
I've a follow up with the consultant on Thursday. I stopped the Meds yesterday as advised - only had enough cyclogest to so me today anyway.... They didn't give me another prescription. 

Still sore boobs and achey tummy. No AF yet or any discharge
Still really tired and could sleep forever.

Ugh don't know what to think....

Don't want to get my hopes up that this would turn into a pregnancy. It's hard...


Xxx


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Jaja - I know what you mean, hope is a horrible thing when it gets dashed. I just don't think it's fair of them to write you off like that.

Your symptoms sound like pregnancy. I had really sore boobs, was exhausted etc when pregnant and as long as AF stays away then it all seems positive to me.

Good luck.


----------



## de2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi everyone.
so I had my beta taken this morning and just got the result back.
My beta is 48.50
so... Cautiously optimistic  
but for 10dp3dt that shud be good enough rite?  
I also POAS and got a very faint line. fingers and toes crossed im going to get a thicker line.
So For now, I will be a POAS addict, I guess until I got my first scan 
It is not getting any easier with the waiting game, huh?

ilovewesties I shudve listen to you and wait a little longer for my beta.... arrgghhhh... 
good luck for your test.

Jaja how r u feeling dear?? are you going to get a second beta? just now my clinic explained that if they see low number they would definitely do a second beta in 2 days,... well even if its in 100+ range they will still do second beta to see if they are going up and by how much.    still fx for you

bayliss congrats for your BFP!!!!

dolphins you are trying for second round too?? I really think it doesnt get any easier the 2nd time around rite?? I thought it would but it doesnt. how is your son handling all this? My son was actually a great help (distraction LOL) and the fact that he talks to my belly everynight since the ET really help my relax.. or maybe I was sucked into his vivid imagination  Good luck for your test... and for staying sane untill test day   it is only a couple more day to go.


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

De... No they told me to stop Meds and get a follow up with consultant. I'm seeing him on Thursday evening. Nervous but hopefully will get some answers and recommendations for future transfers FET.
Altho right now I don't feel is the right time, maybe in the new year xx


----------



## Nikkid22 (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi there. I think it may be over for me 😢. Currently 8dp5dt and have a small amount of pink spotting which is exactly like if get before AF starts. I have stupidly just used up my pregnancy test on very weak urine and it was a bfn. Stinking headache from crying and just want to curl up in a ball. This truly sucks. Part of me is hoping I will wake up with no bleeding tomorrow but can't help thinking it's game over. No sore boobs, nothing 😔. Sorry for the wallowing post. I was trying to keep so positive as well. This is so draining! Hats of to you ladies who have been here many times before xx


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hey cycle buddy, I too am having a tough time. I'm only 8dp 3dt and like you I'm feeling someone emotional today and took it out on my poor mum! On my last cycle I had symptoms of tender breasts, hard tummy and nausea. This cycle no hard tummy, no nausea yet and my breasts are trust tingly.I stupidly tested yesterday (to see if the trigger shot had left)  as that is when I got my early bfp last cycle 2dt and like you I'm not convinced I saw a flicker of hope. Just praying that maybe I will be lucky and not have the morning sickness symptoms. For the last 3 days I have had a headache every day. 
Has anyone else tested at 7dt and then got a BFP later on?

Nikki stay strong, I'm staying away from any other tests until Friday earliest.


----------



## bobbinhead (Dec 12, 2012)

Just wanted to share a story about my mum when she had me for those of you testing at the moment and not getting what you want. My mum knew she was pregnant but didnt get a posative test till nearly 12 weeks. The do tor didnt believe she was pregnant and kept sending her away. When she finally got the positive and he booked what should have been her 12 week scan only to find a 20 week me. 
I dont want to fill anybody with false hope but i also dont want you counting your selfs out till you know for sure the cycle is over. I know pregnancy testing propably wasnt as good 30 years ago but its worth baring in mind. Dont stop med or looking after yourself untill aunt flow sings!


----------



## Bringmesunshine (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi everyone- sorry I've been mainly lurking reading this board- I'm currently 9dp5dt and my official test date isn't until Monday! 
Literally haven't felt anything other than one headache- no spotting or cramping or sore boobs. It's my last chance on nhs too so really haven't had much hope- anyway decided to test this morning and there's to doubt about it two clear lines! BFP! I'm on cloud nine literally can't believe it! 


Now thinking about the rest of you and praying this stays!


----------



## CDUK (Oct 3, 2015)

Bringmesunshine - Congratulations!    The same happened to me - absolutely no symptoms except bloating which I'd had since EC. I've got my first scan on monday - fingers crossed all is OK! x


----------



## Bringmesunshine (Mar 14, 2013)

It doesn't feel real! And I can't tell anyone other than my husband! It's killing me!


----------



## Nikkid22 (Sep 12, 2015)

Oh buttercup, it certainly is tough isn't it. I have very thing crossed for you. We cannot give up yet ok! 

Congrats Bringmesunshine, fantastic news!

Thanks bobbin head. It's not over yet then! 

Afm - so the pink spotting I had at 8dp5dt last night is not there this morning - I had a good check! 😳 I don't have sore boobs now though and haven't had for a few days, they are back to being squidgy. My belly is no longer bloated either and I have back ache like AF is going to arrive! Stomach is gurgling quite a bit.... Symptoms or not I have absolutely no idea. This is going to be a tough few days. Any advice or experiences on spotting would be gratefully received xx


----------



## misswoo (Apr 13, 2014)

Nikki, you sound just like I was and I got a BFP. Only difference for me was my spotting was 6&7 dp5dt. I had all the gurgling in belly, boobs went back to normal, bloating went away, had back ache. 
I also had quite a few cramps so thought AF was on its way. 
Try to stay positive 
X


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks bobbin unfortunately I don't have enough Meds to continue so figure I'm out
Still not af but had horrible cramps lastnight which took me ages to get to sleep.

Congrats on the BFPs ladies xxx

Update 21.00hrs : AF arrived this afternoon


----------



## Carley28 (Jul 11, 2015)

Evening ladies hope everyone is well xx 

No personals to night sorry but congratulations to all the BFP 
& sorry to everyone that has got a BFN   Even miracles take a little time xx 

I'm currently 10dp5dt & tomorrow is my OTD feel excited & nervous at the same time probably won't be able to sleep tonight even though I'm knackered x been getting mild cramps in belly in the early hours also had a lower back ache whole 2ww, AF is currently 6days late, boobs have been slightly tender but that's prob due to my meds xx not sure what to think just have to wait till the morning xx will update in the morning once I've done my test for everything crossed xx 

Also thinking of my OTD buddy Dolphin hope you get the result you want sending you lots of baby dust


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Carley - good luck for your OTD tomorrow. I'm a day behind you - 11dp5dt - and my OTD is Friday so will update again then. Your symptoms sounds positive so FX for a BFP for you tomorrow x

Dolphins - are you also testing tomorrow? Good luck! Hoping for lots of good news tomorrow from you and Carley x

Jaja - I'm so sorry to hear that your AF has arrived. Big hugs and look after yourself x

Nikki - hang in there! Not long to go x

Bringmesunshine - congratulations! Fab news. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy x

Buttercup - are you still testing Friday (same as me)? x

de - congratulations on your beta. Yey! Congratulations and hope you have a happy and healthy eight months x

Bayliss - great news and good luck for the 19th x

Hello everyone else. Good luck for everyone on the 2WW x


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Just wanted to say "good luck" to my testing buddy Carley28 for tomorrow.  I sincerely hope that we both get the results that we deserve! Lots of baby dust hun!            

I am still feeling like my period is on it's way today, but for the 6th time, I haven't tested early.  So we'll just have to see what happens tomorrow morning!  I'll let you all know my result.

Jaja - sorry to hear that your AF has arrived! Big hugs!    

I lovewesties and Buttercup "good luck" with your testing on Friday. Baby dust.           

Bringmesunshine & Baylis -many congratulations hun!   Enjoy your pregnancy!               

Anyway! Goodnight, and I do so hope that I have some delightful news to share with you tomorrow!  

Bye for now.  

xxx


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi ladies  

It's a   for me I'm afraid!  

Good luck with testing Carley28 and for all of the others due to test!

Hi to everyone else.

Bye for now.

xxx


----------



## Bringmesunshine (Mar 14, 2013)

So sorry to hear this Dolphins x x


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

So sorry Dolphins. Big hugs x


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Hello - I am due to test tomorrow for IVF cycle 1. I have Uterus Didelphys and am just wondering if anyone else on here has experience of that with IVF? I have been spotting since yesterday which has now turned into what is best described as a very light AF flow. From everything I have read about implantation bleeding - this isn't it. I am fully expecting a BFN tomorrow, but in an effort to cling on to the last whispers of hope, I was just wondering if anyone with Didelphys has been pregnant but still bleed from the other uterus? clutching at straws I know....


----------



## Carley28 (Jul 11, 2015)

Oh dolphin I'm so sorry you didn't get the result you wanted   Sending you loads of hugs xx

I've done 2 test today one from hospital was really really faint then done another one first response a few hours later and I've got a faint line think it's a BFP for me x I'm in total shock don't know what to think how do I upload a picture for you ladies to give me a second opinion xx 

I've also rung my clinic & got a scan booked for the 19th November xx


----------



## Carley28 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi ladies need a second opinion please see my profile pic and let me know what you think anyone had the  same result xx 
today was my OTD I used the test from hospital first wee of the day and got a really really faint line so was upset didn't know what to think so me and other half went and got first response early test done that one & we have got 2 pink lines even though one is faint but not as faint as this mornings one xx oh god this is such a roller coaster me & OH are in total shock xx 
Spoke to my hospital & they've booked me in for a scan 19th November and advised me to continue with my cyclogest and folic acid xx


----------



## Charmars (Sep 14, 2014)

I am sorry I cant see really see your pic clearly enough to see if there is a 2nd line

A positive is a postive no matter how faint, so as long it came up in the required time then Id say congratulations!! 

My first few tests were very faint and I am now 32 weeks pregnant!


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

The only way you can know for sure or get piece of mind is with a BHCG blood test.  I would say go and pay for one.  My pee tests don't show at all.


----------



## Carley28 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi charmars thank you for answering me yeah I know what you mean it ain't clear the picture but it's clearer  in real life xx thank you I'm still in shock xx 

Teeinparis yeah I know my hospital don't do this so will do another test in a few days as I'm only 11dp5dt xx thank you for answering xx


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

Sounds just like me Carley. I had a negative 12dp5dt from asda cheapie. A positive clearblue digital on the same day. Since then I've fluctuated. I had a very definite positive from clearblue plus yesterday but still not quite dark as control line. Trying to be positive!

How many days post transfer are you?


----------



## Carley28 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi littlebean I'm 11dp5dt & my AF is 7days late my picture i uploaded ain't that clear but you can defo see 2 lines in real life if you know what I mean xx 
I'm just keeping calm & going to carry on, will test again in a few days xx 
Hope everything goes well with you   Thanks for answering xx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Congratulations Carley, fab news! I hope the 19th comes around quickly for you x

Claudia - my OTD is tomorrow too. When did you have your transfer? I will be 13dp5dt tomorrow and had two top quality frozen blastocysts transferred on 17th. I'm not feeling optimistic though as I got BFNs when I tested on 8dp5dt (Sunday) and again on 10dp5dt (Tuesday). I hope you get your BFP tomorrow. Sorry, I can't help with your question about Didelphys. Perhaps there's a thread about this somewhere on FFs? x


----------



## Nikkid22 (Sep 12, 2015)

Congratulations for the BFP's X 

It is a BFN for me.  Small amount of spotting started at 8dp5dt. Very intermittent and only when I wipe/check but 3 tests confirm its a big no no.  Now 10dpt and guessing I will start period once I stop the pessaries.  Clinic have my test date as Saturday so it's going to be a long few days as I know they will still make me test then. It was our first go and I'm devastated. Reading some of the ladies history on here gives me hope though. 

Good luck to the rest of you xx


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

ILoveWesties - I'm pretty sure I'm out. There is way too much blood and its def AF. Its a bit strange that despite the cyclogest AF would arrive several days early I've had my progesterone checked at day 21 and it was fine, but now I'm wondering if there is an issue? (just to add to the list!!!) I had my transfer on 21st, but Lister told me tomorrow is my OTD - i guess thats 14dp EC. 

Nikki - I'm so sorry  It's my first IVF too and I have been crying buckets today and yesterday. You want it so much to work and when you know for sure there is a good quality embryo in there (mine as 4BB) it makes it even harder. But like you say, the determination of some of these ladies gives me hope. 

xxx


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

Nikki I'm so so sorry to hear this. I too think I am out I started spotting yesterday literally could hardly see it and this morning was a little more. Worn a pad all day and no more since. But I think as soon as I stop the drugs and steroids af will be here. Trying to stay positive but think I will be on my 3rd fresh cycle next year between March and July. Here's hoping on Monday I see a faint line line.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Nikki - sorry to hear of your BFN. I also got a BFN at 10dp5dt so not holding out much hope that that's changed by tomorrow, my OTD (13dp5dt). I bled early on my first cycle (7dp5dt) and since then I've used injectable progesterone instead of the pessaries and that's kept AF away until OTD. It's quite common for the pessaries not to absorb properly or for them not to be strong enough, so this may be something you want to raise at your follow-up. Good luck and big hugs x

Claudia - I had my second fresh cycle at the Lister and was very lucky to get five frosties, which I'm still using now but at a different clinic nearer to me. I had a great experience there and would highly reccomend them. I hope you're happy with them as you're in very safe hands. As I said to Nikki above, I bled early on my first cycle when I was on Cyclogest pessaries so yes, it is possible so you should raise this in your follow-up. It was Dr Wren who reccomended I go on Lubion, injectable progesterone, and I've made it to OTD on every cycle since then so her suggestion has worked for me x

Buttercup - I hope you don't get any more bleeding and that you get a nice surprise on Monday x

Hi everyone else x

AFM - OTD tomorrow but as it was a BFN on 8dp5dt and 10dp5dt I'm not holding out much hope. There's a slight glimmer in that I used a Clear Blue digital on 10dp5dt and that needs a HCG level of 50 to work so if I had a late implanter(s) then it *could* be a big surprise tomorrow. Trying not to kid myself though as all of the positive feelings I was getting have gone and I'm VERY spotty (in fact, I don't think my face has been this bad in my life! Gross!). As Buttercup said, I feel that as soon as I stop taking the progesterone then AF will be here with a vengeance. Anyway, one more sleep and I'll know. If it is a BFN, I can't wait to get off these meds (and have a very large glass of wine!!!) x


----------



## de2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi everyone it is confirmed a BFP for me!! yEAAYYYYY!!
I received my second beta 190+ today more than double. so here I am on another waiting game until U/S.
It helps that my Son talk to my belly everynight saying "baby, hang on tight like spiderman, ok?"  

ilovewesties how are you feeling? Untill this morning when I get my second beta my HPT still showing -ve. I even used the most sensitive HPT that only require 10iu hcg. But I kinda already expect that bcoz that happened on my first pregnancy too. It only show positive when it reached 400+
Fingers crossed you'll have a happy surprise soon


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Congratulations de that's wonderful news x

AFM - BFN (13dp5dt). Looking forward to stopping meds as my body feels like it's desperate for AF to arrive. Good luck for all those still in the 2WW x


----------



## Bayliss (Sep 10, 2014)

Ilovewesties I am so sorry to hear your news this morning I was really routing for you and preying this was your time. You are always so supportive to everyone whilst going through such a difficult time yourself.   Be kind to yourself and take it easy x

Truly sorry to hear of any BFNs as anyone who goes through this journey should get their happy ending, I wouldn't wish fertility issues on my worst enemy! It can be emotionally draining so be kind to yourself  X 

Congratulations to all the BFPs may you have a good 8 months, rest up


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

So sorry Westies. Xxxxxx


----------



## Carley28 (Jul 11, 2015)

Thank you all for congratulating me still in shock and only just starting to sink in xx will do another test Sunday & hopefully my line gets darker   My scan is booked for the 19th November hope that flys by just going to keep calm and carry on as I have been xx 

Congratulations to everyone who got a BFP don't feel real does it wishing you all the best xx 

So sorry to everyone you got a BFN nothing I say will make you feel better but sending you all lots of hugs and take care of yourselves xx


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

So sorry for the BFN results xx


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

BFN for me on OTD this morning. But totally expected as I was bleeding pretty heavily by then. I think all my crying is done, so now its on to thinking about where to go from here. 

Westies - so sorry for your BFN - sending you hugs. Thank you for the tip about Lubron. Its actually Dr Wren that I see at the Lister and I just booked my follow up with her so I'll make sure to discuss it. Yes the Lister are very good - I'm going to stick with them and see what we can do. But for me I think its the didelphys getting in the way. Next mission is to sought that out! 

xx


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

So sorry jaja, ilovewesties and the other ladies who got a BFN.


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

It's a BFN for me test day is tomorrow but I began spotting on Wednesday and today AF has arrived. Not sure why but think I'm going to get immune tests done next ahead of third fresh cycle. 1st cycle ended in miscarriage, this cycle I took steroids and had embryo glue so really sad we didn't get to test day.


----------



## Carley28 (Jul 11, 2015)

Just a little update from me I had a my BFP on the 29th but early hours yesterday morning I started bleeding so ring the hospital and they advised me to come in for blood test, well they rung back in the afternoon and told me we were no longer pregnant xx 
Feel absolutely devastated to think of what could of been even though it was for a few days xx 
I've got my follow up appointment booked for 7th dec so going to try and forget about all of it till then xx 
Goodbye for now ladies xx


----------



## Pinkhat1 (Nov 16, 2014)

My OTD was yesterday the 31st and after 3 years of ttc we finally got our BFP.  

Congrats to all those who got their BFP and so sorry for those who didn't.
xx


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

Carley sending you a big hug, I have been in your situation and personally it's so hard to deal with. I hope the follow up appointment gives you the positivity to keep going. We plan to have immune tests done having suffered a miscarriage and bleeding before test date. Hopefully this will reassure us before we cycle again next year.


----------



## Carley28 (Jul 11, 2015)

Thank you buttercup sorry for your BFN wishing you all the best next time round xx it's so hard feel worse today then I did yesterday think it's only just hit me xx yeah just going to forget about all of it till my follow up appointment xx


----------

